# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  കുന്നംകുളത്തെ അജ്ഞാതർ

## kandahassan

this is a new thread for all ghost and spirit fans association in forum kerala.you can post ghost related stories,ghost related articles and ghost related photos.also we can talk about life after death.also share your ghostial experience with us.

----------


## Santi

ponkunnamkaran aanu fk yile official pretham..... :Scared:

----------


## kandahassan

ഓജോബോര്*ഡിലെ ആത്മാക്കള്*

സ്കൂള്* വിദ്യാര്*ത്ഥികള്*ക്കെന്നല്ല, കോളേജ് വിദ്യാര്*ത്ഥികള്*ക്കും മുതിര്*ന്നവര്*്ക്കും മനശാസ്ത്രജ്ഞന്*മാരുടെ ടെ ക്ലാസ്സുകളില്* അറിയാല്* ഏറെ താല്*പര്യം ഹിപ്നോട്ടിസത്തെക്കുറിച്ചും ഓജോബോര്*ഡിനെക്കുറിച്ചുമാണ്. അനാവശ്യമായ ചില ധാരണകളുടെ പുറത്തുണ്ടാവുന്ന ആകാംക്ഷയാണ് ഇതിനു പിന്നില്*. ആത്മാവുണ്ടോ അതുമായി സംസാരിക്കാന്* കഴിയുമോ ഓജോ ബോര്ഡിലെ പ്ലാന്*ചെറ്റ് പരരേതാത്മാവിന്*റെ പേരിലെ അക്കങ്ങളിലൂടെ നീങ്ങുന്നുണ്ടല്ലോ എന്നൊക്കെയാണ് ചോദ്യങ്ങള്*. അധികം പിടികിട്ടാത്ത ആത്മാവിന്*റെ ലോകത്തെക്കുറിച്ച് അറിയാനുള്ള കൗതുകം എല്ലാവര്*ക്കുമുണ്ട്. പക്ഷേ അത് അപകടം പിടിച്ച അവസ്ഥകളിലേക്ക് കൊണ്ടെത്തിക്കുമെങ്കില്* അത്തരം കാര്യങ്ങളെ തടയേണ്ടതാണ്

രസകരമെന്ന് തോന്നാമെങ്കിലും അപകടം പതിയിരിക്കുന്ന ഒരു കളിയാണ് ഓജോ ബോര്*ഡിലുള്ളത്. ഭാവിയെക്കുറിച്ച് അമിതമായ ആകാംക്ഷയുള്ള ചെറുപ്പക്കാര്* ഓജോബോര്*ഡില്* ആശ്രിതരായി മാറുന്നത് കണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്. പ്രേതാത്മാക്കള്* ബോര്*ഡിലെ കളങ്ങളിലൂടെ നടത്തുന്ന ചതുരംഗമാണ് ഭാവി നിര്*ണ്ണയിക്കുന്നതെന്ന അവസ്ഥ എത്ര വികലമാണ്.

സ്വന്തം മാനസികവ്യാപാരം ബോധപൂര്*വ്വമല്ലാതെ വിരലുകളിലൂടെ പ്രകടമാവുന്നു എന്ന മനശാസ്ത്രത്തിനപ്പുറം, ഓജോബോര്ഡില്* ഒരു മാന്ത്രികത്വവുമില്ലെന്ന് ചെറുപ്പക്കാര്* തിരിച്ചറിയണം. പഴയ പെന്*ഡുലം വിദ്യയുടെ ചെറു പതിപ്പുമാത്രമാണ് ഈ ഓജോ ബോര്*ഡ്. പെന്*ഡുലം വിദ്യയില്* ഒരത്ഭുതവുമില്ലെന്നും ഒരു ഭൗതികശാസ്ത്രമാണ് അതിന്*റെ പിന്നിലുള്ളതെന്നും വ്യക്തമായി അറിയാമായിരുന്നിട്ടും കിണറിന് സ്ഥാനം കാണാനും ഇതര വാസ്തുശാസ്ത്ര സംബന്ധമായ സംഗതികള്*ക്കും പെന്*ഡുലം ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നവരും അന്ധമായി അതില്* വിശ്വസിക്കുന്ന വിദ്യാസമ്പന്നരും ഇന്നുമുണ്ട്.

പ്രശസ്തമായ ഒരു മലയാളപത്രത്തിലെ ഞായറാഴ്ചപതിപ്പില്* റിട്ടയ ചീഫ് ജസ്റ്റിസ്, മരിച്ചുപോയ ഭാര്യയുമായി സംസാരിക്കാറുണ്ടെന്നും ഭാര്യാത്മാവിന്*റെ നിര്*ദ്ദേശപ്രകാരമായിരുന്നു കോടതിയില്* പല വിധിന്യായങ്ങളും സ്വീകരിച്ചിരുന്നത് എന്നും പറയുമ്പോള്* അതില്* കഴമ്പുണ്ടെന്ന് സാധാരണ വായനക്കാര്*ക്ക് തോന്നിപ്പോകാം.

പെന്*ഡുലത്തിന്*റെ കാര്യത്തില്* അതുപയോഗിക്കുന്ന ആളിന്*റെ ധാരണയാണ് അതിന്*റെ ചലനദിശക്ക് അടിസ്ഥാനമെന്ന് മൈക്കല്*ഫാരഡേ അസന്നിഗ്ധമായി തെളിയിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. നിരവധി ആളുകളില്* കണ്ണുമൂടിക്കെട്ടിയും മറ്റുമാണ് ഫാരഡേ പരീക്ഷണം നടത്തിയത്. കിണറിനും വീടിനും സ്ഥാനം നിര്*ണ്ണയിക്കുന്ന വ്യക്തികളുടെ ഉപബോധത്തില്* മണ്ണിന്*റെ ഘടനയെക്കുറിച്ചും വെള്ളമുണ്ടാകാന്* സാധ്യതയുള്ളിടത്ത് കാണപ്പെടുന്ന ചെടികളുടെ സാന്നിദ്ധ്യത്തെക്കുറിച്ചും നിരീക്ഷണമുണ്ടായിരിക്കും. ഉപബോധത്തിലെ നിരീക്ഷണം, ബോധപൂര്*വ്വമല്ലാതെ കൈകളിലൂടെ വിന്യസിക്കപ്പെടുന്നു എന്നു മാത്രം. പരിചതനായ ഒരാള്*ക്കുമാത്രമേ അനായാസേന ഇത് സാധ്യമാവുകയുള്ളു. പെന്*ഡുലത്തിന് പകരം മറ്റേത് വസ്തു ഉപയോഗിച്ചും അയാള്*ക്ക് ഇത് സാധ്യമാക്കാനാകും. ഉപബോധത്തിലെ അറിവ് പെന്*ഡുലത്തിലൂടെ കൈകള്* സൃഷ്ടിക്കുന്നുവെന്ന ഈ മെക്കാനിസത്തെ മനശാസ്ത്രഭാഷയില്* ഐഡിയോമോട്ടോര്* മെക്കാനിസം എന്നു പറയുന്നു. നിത്യ ജീവിതത്തിലും ഐഡിയോ മോട്ടോര്* മെക്കാനിസം നമ്മളില്* പ്രവര്*ത്തിക്കുന്നുണ്ട് വികാരങ്ങള്*ക്കനുസരിച്ച് കണ്ണുനീരുണ്ടാകുന്നത് ഐഡിയോ മോട്ടോര്* മെക്കാനിസത്തിലൂടെയാണ്. ഓട്ടോമാറ്റിക് റൈറ്റിംഗ്, ജലം, ധാതു എന്നിവ കണ്ടെത്തുന്ന ഡൗസിംഗ് പ്രക്രിയ, ഫസിലിറ്റേറ്റഡ് കമ്മ്യൂണിക്കേഷന്*, ഓജോ ബോര്*ഡ് എന്നിവയിലെല്ലാം ഈ മെക്കാനിസം തന്നെയാണുള്ളത്

ഓജോ ബോര്*ഡില്* ഒരാളുടെ ബോധതലത്തിലെ ആഗ്രഹങ്ങളോ വികാരങ്ങളോ സ്വതന്ത്രമായ ഒരു പേശീ ചലനത്തിന് വഴിയൊരുക്കുന്നു എന്ന് വില്യം ബെഞ്ചമിന്* കാര്*പെന്*റര്* അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന സിദ്ധാന്തത്തിലാണ് ഐഡിയോ മോട്ടോര്* മെക്കാനിസത്തെപ്പറ്റി പരാമര്*ശിക്കുന്നത്.

ഒരു പ്രത്യേക മാനസികാവസ്ഥയില്* ഓജോ ബോര്*ഡിനു ചുറ്റുമിരുന്ന് പ്രേതാത്മാക്കളെ വിളിച്ചുവരുത്താന്* തയ്യാറാവുന്നവരില്* വളരെപ്പെട്ടെന്ന് ഐഡിയോ മോട്ടോര്* ഇഫക്ട് പ്രവര്*ത്തനക്ഷമമാവുകയും പ്ലാന്*ചെറ്റ് കളങ്ങളിലൂടെ നീങ്ങുകയും ചെയ്യും. ഓസ്ട്രേലിയക്കാരന്* ആറ്റിങ്ങലില്* വെച്ച് ഓജോബോര്*ഡ് കളിച്ചാല്* ആറ്റിങ്ങലിലെ പ്രേതാത്മാവ് വരില്ല. ഓസ്ട്രേലിയിലെ പ്രേതാത്മാവേ വരൂ. കണ്ണൂരുള്ള ഒരാള്* സൗദിഅറേബ്യയില്* ചെന്ന് ഓജോബോര്*ഡിനു മുന്നിലിരുന്നാല്* കണ്ണൂരുള്ള പ്രേതാത്മാവേ വരൂ. കണ്ണൂരും ഓസ്ട്രേലിയിലുമുള്ളതല്ല സ്വന്തം മനസ്സിലുള്ളത് എന്നതാണ് ഇവിടുത്തെ സയന്*സ്.

ഉത്കണ്ഠാകുലരും മാനസിക ദുര്*ബലരുമായവരെ സംബന്ധിച്ചിടത്തോളം ഓജോബോര്*ഡ് പല മാനസികപ്രശ്നങ്ങള്*ക്കും കാരണമായിത്തീരുന്നു. പെണ്*കുട്ടികളെയാണ് ഇത് കൂടുതല്* കുഴപ്പത്തിലാക്കിത്തീര്*ക്കുന്നത്. ഫോബിയ, ആംഗ്സൈറ്റി ഡിസോര്*ഡര്*, കന്*വെര്*ഷന്* ഡിസോര്*ഡര്* തുടങ്ങിയ പ്രശ്നങ്ങളെ വലുതാക്കാന്* ഓജോബോര്*ഡിലെ കളികള്* കാരണമായിത്തീരും.

മാനസിക ദുര്*ബലതകളില്* നിന്നും വൈകല്യങ്ങളില്* നിന്നും അതിജീവനം നേടേണ്ട കാലമാണ് കൗമാരം. ഉന്നതമായ സൗഹൃദങ്ങളിലൂടെയും ഉദാത്ത ചിന്തകളിലൂടെയുമാണ് അത് സാധ്യമാകേണ്ടത്. ഊര്*ജസ്വലരായി കര്*മ്മപദ്ധതികളില്* സജീവമാകേണ്ട കുട്ടികള്* പ്രേതാത്മാക്കളുമായി കളം പൂരിപ്പിച്ച് ചടഞ്ഞ് കൂടേണ്ടവരല്ല. അത്തരത്തില്* അന്ധവിശ്വാസത്തിന്*റെ അന്ധകാരത്തിലേക്ക് നയിക്കുന്ന എന്തിനേയും നിരുത്സാഹപ്പെടുത്തിയേ തീരു. അതിന് ശാസ്ത്രീയ വിശകലങ്ങള്*ക്ക് തയ്യാറാവുകയാണ് വേണ്ടത്.

----------


## National Star

ilaatha oru kaaryathe kurichu (pretham) ingane oru thread enthinu :Taunt:

----------


## Johny

ee prethangal raathri mathram varunnathinte guttanse entha :Bball:

----------


## National Star

> ee prethangal raathri mathram varunnathinte guttanse entha


raathriyaanu vere chila prethangalkku kaaryam nadathaan elupam...

----------


## Santi

> ee prethangal raathri mathram varunnathinte guttanse entha


suryapraksham adichal prethangal veendum marichu pretham aavm.... :Read:

----------


## kandahassan

> ilaatha oru kaaryathe kurichu (pretham) ingane oru thread enthinu


ilennu poornamayum annanu parayan kazhiyilla...

----------


## maryland

ee thread enthaa shavapparambu pole....

----------


## kandahassan

> ee thread enthaa shavapparambu pole....


prethathinekurichulla thread savaparambu pole aayirikanam

----------


## Santi

yakshum preshavum raktha rakshum thammil entha vythsam ...

----------


## maryland

> prethathinekurichulla thread savaparambu pole aayirikanam


aa threadinte owner aare pole irikkum? 
__

----------


## Johny

> yakshum preshavum raktha rakshum thammil entha vythsam ...


yekshi-female 

pretham- common usage for both male and female

raktha rashas-blood kudikkana apkadakaariyaya item :Angel:

----------


## kandahassan

fkyile prethangale viswasamillathavarkku vendi nale muthal kidilan articles ethunnu
kathirikkuka
kanuka

----------


## Johny

> fkyile prethangale viswasamillathavarkku vendi nale muthal kidilan articles ethunnu
> kathirikkuka
> kanuka


yukthivadi/crime articles aano? :Tooth:

----------


## kandahassan

> yakshum preshavum raktha rakshum thammil entha vythsam ...


athoke nunayanu.
pakshe nalla maranamallathavarkku marichu kazhinjaal
oru pretheka stage und

----------


## Santi

> yekshi-female 
> 
> pretham- common usage for both male and female
> 
> raktha rashas-blood kudikkana apkadakaariyaya item


nee ithokke padichittu thanne aanalle ee panikirangiyathu..enna pidicho

1. prethangale enthu kondu pala marathil kanunnu ??
2. pretham irangumbol enthu kondu karimpoocha marapatti thudagiya mrigangale close up il kanikunnu ??
3. prthangal chunnambu undo ennu chodikunathu enthinu ??
4. kumarettaaaaa ennu vilicha praisdha prethathinte perenthu ??

----------


## kandahassan

പൊന്*കുന്നത്തെ പ്രേതങ്ങള്*



'പൊന്*കുന്നം' മല നിരകളാല്* ചുറ്റപ്പെട്ടു കിടക്കുന്ന ഹൈറേഞ്ചിന്റെ കവാടമായ നാട് , ഒറ്റപ്പെട്ട റബ്ബര്* തോട്ടങ്ങളും, തോട്ടിറമ്പുകളുമുള്ള പൊന്*കുന്നത്ത് പ്രേതങ്ങള്*ക്ക് സ്വച്ഛന്ദം വിഹരിക്കാനുള്ള പരിത സ്ഥിതിയാണുള്ളത്. ഈ നാട്ടിലെ പല പ്രേത കഥകള്*ക്കും നൂറ്റാണ്ടുകളോളം പഴക്കം വരും ,കോട്ടയത്തു നിന്നും കുമളിക്ക് കെ.കെ റോഡ് (കോട്ടയം കുമിളി റോഡ്) വഴി വെട്ടുകയായിരുന്ന ധ്വരമാര്* പോലും കാഞ്ഞിരപ്പള്ളി ചേപ്പും പാറ വളവിലെ പ്രേതങ്ങളെ കണ്ടു തല കറങ്ങി വീണിട്ടുണ്ടെന്ന്* തല മൂത്ത കാരണവന്മാരും, കാരണവത്തികളും സാക്ഷ്യപ്പെടുത്തുന്നു. പ്രേതം ഉണ്ടോ ഇല്ലയോ എന്നൊക്കെ സംവദിക്കാന്* നില്*ക്കാതെ നമുക്ക് നേരിട്ട് ഒരു പ്രേതാനുഭവത്തിലേക്ക് കടക്കാം. വാഴൂരില്* ക്ലിനിക്ക് നടത്തുന്ന ഒരു ഡോക്ടര്*ക്കും കുടുംബത്തിനും അടുത്തിടെയുണ്ടായ ഒരു പ്രേതാനുഭവം നോക്കാം. മണിമല - കൊടുങ്ങൂര്* റോഡില്* ഒരു അംബാസിഡര്* കാറില്* സഞ്ചരിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു ഡോക്ടറും കുടുംബവും, (ഈ റോഡിന്റെ ഒരു പ്രത്യേക ഭാഗത്തെത്തുമ്പോള്* വണ്ടികളുടെ ലൈറ്റ് ഠിം എന്ന്* ഓഫാകുമത്രെ!) വിജനമായ വഴി കോരിച്ചൊരിയുന്ന മഴ നട്ടപ്പാതിര, പെട്ടെന്നാണ​*് എന്തോ ഒരു വെളുത്ത വസ്തു അപ്പൂപ്പന്* താടി പോലെ കാറിനു മുന്നിലായി തെളിഞ്ഞു വന്നത്, വെളുത്ത വസ്ത്രം ധരിച്ച ഒരു സ്ത്രീ രൂപം കാറിനു മുന്*പിലായി വായുവില്* ഒഴുകി നീങ്ങുന്നതു കണ്ട ഡോക്ടറും കുടുംബവും പരിഭ്രാന്തരായി അലറി വിളിച്ചു, ഒടുവില്* ഒരു വിധത്തില്* കുടുംബവുമൊത്ത് വീടണഞ്ഞ ഡോക്ടര്* ഒരാഴ്ച പനിച്ചു കിടന്നത്രെ.

തലയില്ലാ പ്രേതം!,റോഡില്* വഴി തടസ്സപ്പെടുത്തുന്ന ഭീകര രൂപം!,തോട്ടില്* രാതി വെളുക്കുവോളം തുണി അലക്കി വെളുപ്പിക്കുന്ന പെണ്* പ്രേതം!, സന്ധ്യാസമയം തോട്ടില്* ഒറ്റക്ക് കുളിക്കുന്ന പെണ്ണുങ്ങളോട് അദൃശ്യനായി കുശലാന്വേഷണം നടത്തുന്ന പ്രേതം (വീടിന്റെ അയല്* വക്കത്തുള്ള ചേച്ചിയോട് പണ്ടൊരിക്കല്* ഈ പ്രേതം കുളി കഴിഞ്ഞോ എന്നു ചോദിച്ചുവത്രെ!) അങ്ങനെ പ്രേതങ്ങളനവധിയുണ്ട് പൊന്*കുന്നത്തും പരിസര പ്രദേശങ്ങളിലും, കണ്ണു കെട്ടി ദിശയറിയാതെ നടത്തി കുഴിയില്* ചാടിക്കുകയോ, മരത്തില്* ഇടിപ്പിക്കുകയോ ചെയ്യുന്ന ഒരു പ്രേതം കുറച്ചു വര്*ഷങ്ങള്* മുന്*പ് വരെ ഞങ്ങളുടെ വീടിനു മുന്* വശത്തൂടുള്ള വഴിയില്* സജീവമായി പ്രവര്*ത്തിച്ചിരുന്നുവെന്ന്* കേള്*ക്കുന്നു, ഒരു കൂവലോ മറ്റെന്തെങ്കിലും ഉറക്കെയുള്ള ശബ്ദമോ കേള്*ക്കുന്ന മാത്രയില്* ഇരയ്ക്ക് സുബോധം നല്*കി സ്ഥലം വിടുന്ന കുസൃതിക്കാരനായ ഈ പ്രേതം മരത്തിനു മുകളിലാണത്രെ വസിക്കുന്നത്

----------


## maryland

ithu ponkunnam varkky-yude pretham aayirikkum....
addhehamengaanum apasarppaka novels ezhuthiyittundo!

----------


## kandahassan

> ithu ponkunnam varkky-yude pretham aayirikkum....
> addhehamengaanum apasarppaka novels ezhuthiyittundo!


fkil oru ponkunnamkaran undallo.
avane sooshikanam

----------


## Santi

> പൊന്*കുന്നത്തെ പ്രേതങ്ങള്*
> 
> 
> 
> 'പൊന്*കുന്നം' മല നിരകളാല്* ചുറ്റപ്പെട്ടു കിടക്കുന്ന ഹൈറേഞ്ചിന്റെ കവാടമായ നാട് , ഒറ്റപ്പെട്ട റബ്ബര്* തോട്ടങ്ങളും, തോട്ടിറമ്പുകളുമുള്ള പൊന്*കുന്നത്ത് പ്രേതങ്ങള്*ക്ക് സ്വച്ഛന്ദം വിഹരിക്കാനുള്ള പരിത സ്ഥിതിയാണുള്ളത്. ഈ നാട്ടിലെ പല പ്രേത കഥകള്*ക്കും നൂറ്റാണ്ടുകളോളം പഴക്കം വരും ,കോട്ടയത്തു നിന്നും കുമളിക്ക് കെ.കെ റോഡ് (കോട്ടയം കുമിളി റോഡ്) വഴി വെട്ടുകയായിരുന്ന ധ്വരമാര്* പോലും കാഞ്ഞിരപ്പള്ളി ചേപ്പും പാറ വളവിലെ പ്രേതങ്ങളെ കണ്ടു തല കറങ്ങി വീണിട്ടുണ്ടെന്ന്* തല മൂത്ത കാരണവന്മാരും, കാരണവത്തികളും സാക്ഷ്യപ്പെടുത്തുന്നു. പ്രേതം ഉണ്ടോ ഇല്ലയോ എന്നൊക്കെ സംവദിക്കാന്* നില്*ക്കാതെ നമുക്ക് നേരിട്ട് ഒരു പ്രേതാനുഭവത്തിലേക്ക് കടക്കാം. വാഴൂരില്* ക്ലിനിക്ക് നടത്തുന്ന ഒരു ഡോക്ടര്*ക്കും കുടുംബത്തിനും അടുത്തിടെയുണ്ടായ ഒരു പ്രേതാനുഭവം നോക്കാം. മണിമല - കൊടുങ്ങൂര്* റോഡില്* ഒരു അംബാസിഡര്* കാറില്* സഞ്ചരിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു ഡോക്ടറും കുടുംബവും, (ഈ റോഡിന്റെ ഒരു പ്രത്യേക ഭാഗത്തെത്തുമ്പോള്* വണ്ടികളുടെ ലൈറ്റ് ഠിം എന്ന്* ഓഫാകുമത്രെ!) വിജനമായ വഴി കോരിച്ചൊരിയുന്ന മഴ നട്ടപ്പാതിര, പെട്ടെന്നാണ​*് എന്തോ ഒരു വെളുത്ത വസ്തു അപ്പൂപ്പന്* താടി പോലെ കാറിനു മുന്നിലായി തെളിഞ്ഞു വന്നത്, വെളുത്ത വസ്ത്രം ധരിച്ച ഒരു സ്ത്രീ രൂപം കാറിനു മുന്*പിലായി വായുവില്* ഒഴുകി നീങ്ങുന്നതു കണ്ട ഡോക്ടറും കുടുംബവും പരിഭ്രാന്തരായി അലറി വിളിച്ചു, ഒടുവില്* ഒരു വിധത്തില്* കുടുംബവുമൊത്ത് വീടണഞ്ഞ ഡോക്ടര്* ഒരാഴ്ച പനിച്ചു കിടന്നത്രെ.
> 
> തലയില്ലാ പ്രേതം!,റോഡില്* വഴി തടസ്സപ്പെടുത്തുന്ന ഭീകര രൂപം!,തോട്ടില്* രാതി വെളുക്കുവോളം തുണി അലക്കി വെളുപ്പിക്കുന്ന പെണ്* പ്രേതം!, സന്ധ്യാസമയം തോട്ടില്* ഒറ്റക്ക് കുളിക്കുന്ന പെണ്ണുങ്ങളോട് അദൃശ്യനായി കുശലാന്വേഷണം നടത്തുന്ന പ്രേതം (വീടിന്റെ അയല്* വക്കത്തുള്ള ചേച്ചിയോട് പണ്ടൊരിക്കല്* ഈ പ്രേതം കുളി കഴിഞ്ഞോ എന്നു ചോദിച്ചുവത്രെ!) അങ്ങനെ പ്രേതങ്ങളനവധിയുണ്ട് പൊന്*കുന്നത്തും പരിസര പ്രദേശങ്ങളിലും, കണ്ണു കെട്ടി ദിശയറിയാതെ നടത്തി കുഴിയില്* ചാടിക്കുകയോ, മരത്തില്* ഇടിപ്പിക്കുകയോ ചെയ്യുന്ന ഒരു പ്രേതം കുറച്ചു വര്*ഷങ്ങള്* മുന്*പ് വരെ ഞങ്ങളുടെ വീടിനു മുന്* വശത്തൂടുള്ള വഴിയില്* സജീവമായി പ്രവര്*ത്തിച്ചിരുന്നുവെന്ന്* കേള്*ക്കുന്നു, ഒരു കൂവലോ മറ്റെന്തെങ്കിലും ഉറക്കെയുള്ള ശബ്ദമോ കേള്*ക്കുന്ന മാത്രയില്* ഇരയ്ക്ക് സുബോധം നല്*കി സ്ഥലം വിടുന്ന കുസൃതിക്കാരനായ ഈ പ്രേതം മരത്തിനു മുകളിലാണത്രെ വസിക്കുന്നത്


ithokke ivide ulla sambavam alle .......... :Cold: 
http://www.forumkeralam.com/malayala...appenings.html

----------


## maryland

> fkil oru ponkunnamkaran undallo.
> avane sooshikanam


 addheham paavamalle.... :Secret:

----------


## Johny

> nee ithokke padichittu thanne aanalle ee panikirangiyathu..enna pidicho
> 
> 1. prethangale enthu kondu pala marathil kanunnu ??
> 2. pretham irangumbol enthu kondu karimpoocha marapatti thudagiya mrigangale close up il kanikunnu ??
> 3. prthangal chunnambu undo ennu chodikunathu enthinu ??
> 4. kumarettaaaaa ennu vilicha praisdha prethathinte perenthu ??


oru sahayam cheyyamennu vechappo, kodali aayo :Read: 

1.pala maram ennathilupari, pala poovinte gandamanu predhanam.
   oru identity create cheyyan allenkil via sense ghost presence feel    cheyyipikkan, pandethe mandrvaadikal pregogicha ori idea aanu paala maram.
palyolam pokkamulla rooksha gandhamulla vere oru maram paryamo?
comparitevily baaki maranhal ellam cheruthaanu

2.prethnagal puthuve raathri mathram kaanunnu.
 karimpoocha, marapatti, moonga ithinteyokke kannukalude prethekatha ariyamallo. iruttath vettithilangum.
alkare onnu pedippikkem aakam
 valla kozhiyudeyo, pashuvineyo kanichal kannu vetti thilangumo?

3. athu pand alle,
murukkan-last ingradient-chunnamb-vettila, paak, okke ellarum kailyil karuthum expect chunnamb.chunnamb pothuve kadam medikkaranu pathiv
athu kondaanu chunnamb undo ennu chodikkunne?

4.sreekrishana parunthinte dvd kittumonnu realsinu pm ittu chodikku.


ini ee kalikku njan illatto :Scooter:  :Scooter:  :Scooter:

----------


## kandahassan

m,mmmmmm,,,,

----------


## kandahassan

YouTube - The Ouija Board Really Works!

----------


## kandahassan

ghost stories 1
കുന്നുകളും മലകളും പച്ചപ്പുല്*മേടുകളും കാടും മേടും ഒക്കെയുള്ള പ്രകൃതിരമണീയമായ ഞങ്ങളുടെ നാട്. പ്രകൃതി... അതെങ്ങനെയായാലും... പ്രേതങ്ങള്*ക്കെന്തിരിക്കുന്നു...!!!?? എന്തായാലും ഇങ്ങനെയുള്ള ഞങ്ങളുടെ നാട്ടിലെ ഒരു കാട്ടു പ്രദേശം. വല്ലപ്പോഴും മാത്രം മനുഷ്യനെ കാണാന്* കഴിയുന്ന നാടിന്റെ മൂല. അവിടെ സ്ഥിരമായി പോകാറുള്ളത് ഞങ്ങളുടെ നാട്ടിലെ അറിയപ്പെടുന്ന കള്ള് ചെത്തുകാരന്* കുട്ടപ്പന്* മാത്രം. കാരണം അവിടെ കുറെ പനകള്* ഉണ്ട്... ചെത്താന്*. നാട്ടിലെ അറിയപ്പെടുന്ന ഒരു ധൈര്യശാലിയാണ് ഈ പറയുന്ന കുട്ടപ്പന്*. അതുകൊണ്ട് തന്നെയാണ് അദ്ദേഹം മാത്രം കാടിനോട് സമമായ ആ പ്രദേശത്ത് പോയി യക്ഷിപ്പനകള്* പോലെ നില്*ക്കുന്ന ആ പനകള്*ക്ക് മുകളില്* കയറി കള്ളെടുക്കാന്* തുനിയുന്നതും. അവിടുത്തെ കള്ളിന് പ്രത്യേക ഒരു സുഖമാണ് എന്ന് നാട്ടുകാരുടെ സര്*ട്ടിഫിക്കേറ്റും ഉള്ളതാണ്. എന്നാല്* ഒരു നാള്*....!!!

ഒരു വൈകുന്നേരമാണ് ജനം അറിയുന്നത്... കുട്ടപ്പന്* ആ കാട്ട് പ്രദേശത്ത് ഒരു പനക്ക് ചുവട്ടില്* മരിച്ചു കിടക്കുന്നു. ജനം അങ്ങോട്ട് ഓടിയടുത്തു...! ഒന്ന് പോയി ചത്തു കിടക്കുന്ന കുട്ടപ്പനെ കാണാന്* ആഗ്രഹിച്ച പലരേയും പ്രായമായവര്* തടഞ്ഞു... കാരണം സമയം... 7 മണി കഴിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നു... ഇനി ആ ഭാഗത്തേക്ക് പോകുക അത്ര നല്ലതല്ലാത്രേ...! എന്നാലും ചിലെരെങ്കിലും പോയി കണ്ടു....! ആരോ ഒരു പഴയ തുണി കൊണ്ടുവന്ന് കുട്ടപ്പന്റെ ശവം മൂടി ഇട്ടു. അത് ഭയാനകമായ ഒരു കാഴ്ച്ചയായി കണ്ടവര്* പറഞ്ഞു. രാത്രി വൈകിയതിനാല്* പോലീസില്* അറിയിച്ചെങ്കിലും, ഇനി നാളെ എത്താമെന്നായിരുന്നു മറുപടി. കുട്ടപന്റെ വീട്ടുകാര്*... അത് ആര്*ക്കുമറിയില്ലാത്ത മറ്റൊരു കഥയാണ്...!! കുട്ടപ്പന് സ്വന്തമായി ആരുമില്ലാ എന്ന് പറയപ്പെടുന്നു. എന്തായാലും അന്ന് അങ്ങനെ കുട്ടപ്പന്റെ ശവം ആ പനക്ക് കീഴെ ആരും കൂട്ടില്ലാതെ കിടന്നു. കുട്ടപ്പന്റെ അനാഥശവം കാണാന്* പോയവരില്* കൂട്ടുകാരായ അവരും ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു....! അവര്* മൂന്ന് പേര്*... റിജോ, വിനു, കണ്ണന്*...!!

റിജോയും വിനുവും അടുത്തടുത്താണ് താമസിക്കുന്നത്. കണ്ണന്* ഇത്തിരി ദൂരെയും. ഇനി ഞാ*ന്* സ്വയം കണ്ണനായി കഥ തുടരാം.

കുട്ടപ്പന്റെ ശവം കണ്ട് തിരിച്ചു മടങ്ങുമ്പോള്* സമയം ഏതാണ്ട് 9 ആവുന്നു. തിരിച്ചു നടക്കുമ്പോള്* ഞങ്ങള്*ക്ക് പറയാന്* പലതുമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. ആ കാട്ടിനുള്ളില്*... ആ പനകളില്* ഉണ്ടെന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കപ്പെടുന്ന യക്ഷിയേക്കുറിച്ച്...! കുട്ടപ്പന് അവയുമായി ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന എന്തോ ഒരു ദുര്*മന്ത്രവാദപരമായ ബന്ധത്തെക്കുറിച്ച്...!! പണ്ടേങ്ങോ പലരും രാത്രി ആ വഴി വരാന്* ശ്രമിച്ച്... അവസാനം ശവമായി തിരിച്ചെത്തിക്കെണ്ടി വന്നതിനേക്കൂറിച്ച്....!! പലതും വിനുവിന്റെ മുത്തച്ചന്* പറഞ്ഞ് കേട്ടതും... അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് അറിയാവുന്നതുമായ കാര്യങ്ങളാണ്. എല്ലാം ഞാനും റിജോയും മൂളികേട്ടു. എനിക്കത്ര പ്രേതത്തിലും പിശാചിലും ഒന്നും വിശ്വാസമില്ലാത്തതിനാല്* തന്നെ ഞാനെല്ലം ഒരു തമാശയായി കേട്ട് നടന്നു. എന്നും നടുന്നു പോകാറുള്ള സ്ഥലമാണേങ്കിലും റിജോക്ക് സ്വല്പം പേടി തോന്നുന്നുണ്ട് എന്നെനിക്ക് ഊഹിക്കാമായിരുന്നു. ഇടക്ക് വച്ച് റിജോയും വിനുവും അവരുടെ വീടെത്തിയതിനാല്* പിരിയാന്* യാത്ര പറയും മുന്*പ്... കുറച്ച് സമയം കൂടി ഞങ്ങള്* അവരുടെ വീട്ടിലേക്ക് പോകുന്ന കോളനി റോഡില്* നിന്ന് സംസാരിച്ചു.

വിനു: “രാത്രിയില്* ആരാ അല്ലെങ്കില്* തന്നെ ആ ശവത്തിന് കാവല്* നില്*ക്കുക... അതുകൊണ്ടല്ലേ പേടിത്തൊണ്ടന്മാര്* പോലീസ് പോലും രാവിലെ എത്താമെന്ന് പറഞ്ഞത്...!!!“
ഞാന്*: “അത് ശരിയാ...!! അല്ലെങ്കിലും ഈ പോലീസ്കാരെല്ലാം തന്നെ പേടിതൊണ്ടന്മാരാന്നേ...!!“
റിജോ: “അല്ലെങ്കിലും അത്രക്ക് ധൈര്യം ഉള്ളവര്* പോലീസിലെന്നല്ല.. ഈ നമ്മുടെ നാ*ട്ടില്* തന്നെ ഇല്ലാ...!! പിന്നെ പോലീസ്കാര്.... അവരും മനുഷ്യരല്ലേ... പിന്നെ പേടി കാണില്ലേ...!!!“
വിനു: “ഇന്നാട്ടില്* ആ കാടിന്റെ ഭാഗത്തേക്ക് ഏതു നേരത്തും ധൈര്യമായി പോയിരുന്നത് കുട്ടപ്പന്* മാത്രമായിരുന്നു... ഇനിയിപ്പോള്* അതും തീര്*ന്നു...!!! “
റിജോ: “അങ്ങനെ വിനൂന്റെ മുത്തച്ചന് പറയാന്* ഇനി ഒരു കഥ കൂടി ആയി...!!! എന്തായാലും ഒന്ന് മനസിലായി... വിനൂന്റെ മുത്തച്ചന്* പറയുന്നതൊക്കെ ശരിയാരുന്നു.. അല്ലേ..!!“
ഞാന്*: “ഹോ... എനിക്കത്ര ഇതിലൊന്നും വിശ്വാസമില്ലാ...!! ഇതെല്ലാം ഓരോ നിമിത്തം മാത്രമാ...!! കുട്ടപ്പന്* പനേന്ന് വീണു.. മരിച്ചു... അതിനിപ്പോ എന്തോന്ന് യക്ഷി പ്രേതം ബന്ധം...!!!??? എനിക്ക് വിനൂന്റെ മുത്തച്ചന്* പറയുന്നത് വേറുതേ ഓരോ തമാശയായിട്ടെ ഇതുവരെ തോന്നിയിട്ടുള്ളൂ.“
വിനുവിനത് അത്ര പിടിച്ചില്ലാ.. എന്നാലും ഒന്നും പറഞ്ഞില്ലാ...!
റിജോ: “പിന്നെ..., എന്നൊന്നും പറയേണ്ടാ...!! എന്റെ അച്ചനും പറഞ്ഞ് കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്...!!! പ്രേതത്തേ ക്കുറിച്ചൊക്കെ..”
ഞാന്*: “എല്ലാവരും പറഞ്ഞ് കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്... എന്നാല്* സത്യത്തില്* ഇവയൊക്കെ കണ്ടിട്ടുള്ളവര്* ആരുമില്ലാ താനും...!!”
വിനു: “ഓഹോ... കണ്ണാ..., അപ്പോ നീ പറഞ്ഞു വരുന്നത്.. എന്റ് മുത്തച്ചന്* വെറുതേ പുളുവടിക്കുവാന്നാ...!!? എന്നാല്* ഞാനൊരു കാര്യം ചോദിക്കട്ടെ...!!!? ഇന്ന് രാത്രി പന്ത്രണ്ട് മണിക്ക് നിനക്ക് തന്നെ ആ കുട്ടപ്പന്* ചത്ത് കിടക്കുന്നിടത്ത് പോകാന്* പറ്റുവോ...!!?”
ഞാന്*: “അതിനെന്താ... ഞാന്* പോകാല്ലോ...!! നീ എന്തു തരും പോയി വന്നാല്*...!!?”
റിജോ: “എങ്ങനെ അറിയും നീ പോയീന്ന്...!!?”
വിനു: “ഒരു ഐഡിയ ഉണ്ട്... ഞങ്ങള്* ഒരു റോസാപൂ തന്നു വിടുന്നു. നീയത് കൊണ്ടു പോയി കുട്ടപ്പന്റെ നെഞ്ചത്ത് വയ്ക്കണം...”
ഞാന്*: “ഓകെ... ഞാന്* സമ്മതിച്ചു...!! പക്ഷെ എന്താണ് പ്രതിഫലം ലഭിക്കുക..!!? നമുക്ക് ഒരു ബെറ്റായിട്ട് വെക്കാം..!”
റിജോ: “അതു ശരിയാ...!! എന്നാലങ്ങനെ... ബെറ്റ് വയ്ക്കം. 1000 രൂപക്ക്...!!”
വിനു: “ഞാന്* സമ്മതിച്ചു... 100 രൂപ ബെറ്റ്... അഥവാ നിനക്കതിനു കഴിഞ്ഞില്ലെങ്കില്* 1000 രൂപ നീ ഞങ്ങള്*ക്ക് തരേണ്ടി വരും.. നീ പോയി പൂ വച്ച് വന്നാല്* 1000 രൂപ ഞങ്ങള്* നിനക്ക് തരും.”
ഞാന്*: “സമ്മതിച്ചു... അപ്പോ ഒരു കാര്യം ചെയ്യാം... രാത്രി 11 മണിക്ക് നമുക്ക് ഇവിടെ കാണാം...! നിങ്ങള്* പൂവും കാശുമായി പോരെ...!!”
റിജോ: “സമ്മതിച്ചു”
വിനൂന്റെ വീട് അവിടെ നിന്നാല്* കാണാം. വിനൂന്റെ വീട്ടില്* ആരൊക്കെയോ വന്നിട്ടുണ്ടെന്ന് കാണാന്* പറ്റും. വിനു അത് പറയുകയും ചെയ്തു “പണ്ടാരം.. വീട്ടില്* ആരൊക്കെയോ വന്നിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നാ തോന്നുന്നത്...!! ഇനി ഇന്ന് രാത്രി മുഴുവന്* മുത്തച്ചന്റെ കത്തി കേള്*ക്കണം... എല്ലാം കേട്ട കഥ തന്നെയാവും...” അങ്ങനെ പറഞ്ഞ്... ഞങ്ങള്* പിരിഞ്ഞു. റിജോയും വിനുവും ഒന്നിച്ച് കോളനിയിലേക്ക് നടന്നു. ഞാന്* കുറച്ചകലെ എന്റെ വീട്ടിലെക്കും. പേടി തെല്ലു പോലും എന്റെ മനസില്* തോന്നിയില്ലാ...!!!

രാത്രി പതിനൊന്ന് മണി. ഞാന്* കോളനി റോഡില്* എത്തി കാത്തു നിന്നു...! കൂറച്ച് സമയങ്ങള്*ക്ക് ശേഷം റിജോ വന്നു.. അവന്റെ കയില്* ഒരു പൂവുമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു... ഒരു ചുവന്ന റോസാപൂവ്...!! അതു കണ്ട നിമിഷം എന്റെ മനസില്* ഒരു പേടി.. ഒരു ഭയം അരിച്ചിറങ്ങിയതായി എനിക്ക് തോന്നി. “അല്ല വിനു എന്തിയ്യെ...?!” ഞാന്* ചോദിച്ച് തീരും മുന്നേ റിജോ പറഞ്ഞു... “അവന്റെ മുത്തച്ചന് സുഖമില്ലാഞ്ഞിട്ട് അവനവന്റെ അമ്മാവന്റെ കൂടേ ഡോക്ടറുടെ അടുത്തു പോയതാ...! അവന്റെ അമ്മാവനും മറ്റും വന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്..!” ഞാന്*: “എന്നാല്* നമുക്ക് അവന്റെ മുത്തച്ചനെ കണ്ടിട്ട് പോയാലോ...” റിജോ: “വേണേല്*.. കണ്ടിട്ടു പോകാം... എന്നാലും അപ്പോഴേക്കും 12 മണി കഴിഞ്ഞു പോയാലോ...!!??” ഞാന്*: “എന്നാല്* പിന്നെ വന്നിട്ട് പോയി കാണാം...!! നീയിവിടെ നിന്നോ... അല്ലേല്* വീട്ടില്* പോയി ഇരുന്നോ... ഞാന്* എത്തിയേക്കാം...!!” റിജോ: “ങ്ഹാ... അപ്പോഴേക്കും വിനു വരും ഞങ്ങള്* ഇവിടെ തന്നെ കണ്ടേക്കാം....!!! അല്ലാ നീ തിരിച്ചെത്തുമല്ലോ അല്ലേ...” ആ ചോദ്യം എന്നെ ചെറുതായി ഒന്നു കൂടി ഭയപ്പെടുത്തി. ഞങ്ങള്* യാത്ര പറഞ്ഞ് ഞാന്* പുറം തിരിഞ്ഞ് നടന്നു..!! എവിടെയോ ഭയം എന്നെ കാര്*ന്നു തിന്നുന്നത് എന്റെ ഉള്*ബോദ മനസ് അറിയുന്നുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.

കാടിനോട് അടുക്കും തോറും.. തണുപ്പുള്ള ആ രാത്രിയിലും എന്നെ ശരീരമാകെ വിയര്*ത്തൊലിക്കുന്നത് ഞാനറിഞ്ഞു. കയിലിരുന്ന റോസാപ്പൂ ഇളകുന്നതിന്റെ കാരണം എന്നെ വിറക്കുന്നതാണെന്നും എനിക്ക് മനസിലായി...!! എന്റെ നടപ്പ് സ്പീഡിലായി. തിരിഞ്ഞു നോക്കാന്* പോലും ഞാന്* ഭയന്നു. എന്ത്രയും വേഗം കുട്ടപ്പന്* കിടക്കുന്നിടത്തെത്തണം പൂ അയാളുടെ ശരീരത്തില്* വച്ച് തിരിഞ്ഞോടണം...!! എല്ലാം മനസില്* കരുതി വച്ചു. ഇത്തിരി നിലാവുള്ളതിനാല്* വഴി കാണാം. നിലാവിന്റെ വെളിച്ചത്തില്* അവിടേയും ഇവിടേയും എന്തൊക്കെയോ നില്*ക്കുന്നതു പോലെ എനിക്ക് തോന്നി...! എന്തൊക്കെയോ, ആരൊക്കെയോ നിഴലുകളുടെ രൂപത്തില്* തന്നെ പിന്തുടരുകയാണ്..!!!

അങ്ങനെ... പേടിയുടെ കൂട്ട് പിടിച്ച് ഞാന്* കുട്ടപ്പന്റെ ശവത്തിനരികില്* എത്തി. കടവാവലുകള്* എവിടെയോ പറന്നു പോകുന്ന സ്വരം ഞാന്* കേട്ടു. ദൂരെ ഒരു മരത്തില്* ഒരു മൂങ്ങ ഇരിക്കുന്നത് എനിക്ക് കാണാമായിരുന്നു...!! ആ തുറിച്ച കണ്ണുകളില്* ഞാനാണെന്ന് ഞാനറിഞ്ഞു...!! ഇനി സമയം ഇല്ലാ.... കാല്*ക്കീഴില്* കിടക്കുന്ന കുട്ടപ്പന്റെ ശരീരത്തില്* ആ ചുവന്ന് റോസാപ്പൂ വയ്ക്കാനായി ഞാന്* കുനിഞ്ഞു... പെട്ടന്ന്....!! കുട്ടപ്പന്റെ ശരീരത്തില്* നിന്നും രണ്ട് കൈകള്* വല്ലാത്ത ഒരു അലര്*ച്ചയോടെ ഉയര്*ന്ന് വന്ന് എന്നെ പിടിച്ചു...!!! എന്റെ ഹൃദയം അവിടെ നിലച്ചു....!! എന്റെ ആത്മാവ് എന്റെ ശരീരം വിട്ട് പറന്നു പോയി....!!! കണ്ണന്* എന്ന ഞാന്* മരണത്തിനു കീഴടങ്ങി.

----------


## Santi

> oru sahayam cheyyamennu vechappo, kodali aayo
> 
> 1.pala maram ennathilupari, pala poovinte gandamanu predhanam.
>    oru identity create cheyyan allenkil via sense ghost presence feel    cheyyipikkan, pandethe mandrvaadikal pregogicha ori idea aanu paala maram.
> palyolam pokkamulla rooksha gandhamulla vere oru maram paryamo?
> comparitevily baaki maranhal ellam cheruthaanu
> 
> 2.prethnagal puthuve raathri mathram kaanunnu.
>  karimpoocha, marapatti, moonga ithinteyokke kannukalude prethekatha ariyamallo. iruttath vettithilangum.
> ...


nee kollallo ..prathba aanu ..prathibasam aanu... :Good: 

pala ratri pookunathondanu ....pinne vallatha nattavum aanu ...

2 shari ..5 mark

3 . yakshikku nammle todan pattilla nammal angottu todanam athinanu chunnambu undonnu chodikane.....

4. lakshmi kutty... :Wub:

----------


## Johny

> yakshikku nammle todan pattilla nammal angottu todanam athinanu chunnambu undonnu chodikane.....
> 
> :


athoru puthiya arivanallo? :Rolleyes:

----------


## nasrani

prethangalkkum threado??

----------


## Bunny

> പൊന്*കുന്നത്തെ പ്രേതങ്ങള്*
> 
> 
> 
> 'പൊന്*കുന്നം' മല നിരകളാല്* ചുറ്റപ്പെട്ടു കിടക്കുന്ന ഹൈറേഞ്ചിന്റെ കവാടമായ നാട് , ഒറ്റപ്പെട്ട റബ്ബര്* തോട്ടങ്ങളും, തോട്ടിറമ്പുകളുമുള്ള പൊന്*കുന്നത്ത് പ്രേതങ്ങള്*ക്ക് സ്വച്ഛന്ദം വിഹരിക്കാനുള്ള പരിത സ്ഥിതിയാണുള്ളത്. ഈ നാട്ടിലെ പല പ്രേത കഥകള്*ക്കും നൂറ്റാണ്ടുകളോളം പഴക്കം വരും ,കോട്ടയത്തു നിന്നും കുമളിക്ക് കെ.കെ റോഡ് (കോട്ടയം കുമിളി റോഡ്) വഴി വെട്ടുകയായിരുന്ന ധ്വരമാര്* പോലും കാഞ്ഞിരപ്പള്ളി ചേപ്പും പാറ വളവിലെ പ്രേതങ്ങളെ കണ്ടു തല കറങ്ങി വീണിട്ടുണ്ടെന്ന്* തല മൂത്ത കാരണവന്മാരും, കാരണവത്തികളും സാക്ഷ്യപ്പെടുത്തുന്നു. പ്രേതം ഉണ്ടോ ഇല്ലയോ എന്നൊക്കെ സംവദിക്കാന്* നില്*ക്കാതെ നമുക്ക് നേരിട്ട് ഒരു പ്രേതാനുഭവത്തിലേക്ക് കടക്കാം. വാഴൂരില്* ക്ലിനിക്ക് നടത്തുന്ന ഒരു ഡോക്ടര്*ക്കും കുടുംബത്തിനും അടുത്തിടെയുണ്ടായ ഒരു പ്രേതാനുഭവം നോക്കാം. മണിമല - കൊടുങ്ങൂര്* റോഡില്* ഒരു അംബാസിഡര്* കാറില്* സഞ്ചരിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു ഡോക്ടറും കുടുംബവും, (ഈ റോഡിന്റെ ഒരു പ്രത്യേക ഭാഗത്തെത്തുമ്പോള്* വണ്ടികളുടെ ലൈറ്റ് ഠിം എന്ന്* ഓഫാകുമത്രെ!) വിജനമായ വഴി കോരിച്ചൊരിയുന്ന മഴ നട്ടപ്പാതിര, പെട്ടെന്നാണ​*് എന്തോ ഒരു വെളുത്ത വസ്തു അപ്പൂപ്പന്* താടി പോലെ കാറിനു മുന്നിലായി തെളിഞ്ഞു വന്നത്, വെളുത്ത വസ്ത്രം ധരിച്ച ഒരു സ്ത്രീ രൂപം കാറിനു മുന്*പിലായി വായുവില്* ഒഴുകി നീങ്ങുന്നതു കണ്ട ഡോക്ടറും കുടുംബവും പരിഭ്രാന്തരായി അലറി വിളിച്ചു, ഒടുവില്* ഒരു വിധത്തില്* കുടുംബവുമൊത്ത് വീടണഞ്ഞ ഡോക്ടര്* ഒരാഴ്ച പനിച്ചു കിടന്നത്രെ.
> 
> തലയില്ലാ പ്രേതം!,റോഡില്* വഴി തടസ്സപ്പെടുത്തുന്ന ഭീകര രൂപം!,തോട്ടില്* രാതി വെളുക്കുവോളം തുണി അലക്കി വെളുപ്പിക്കുന്ന പെണ്* പ്രേതം!, സന്ധ്യാസമയം തോട്ടില്* ഒറ്റക്ക് കുളിക്കുന്ന പെണ്ണുങ്ങളോട് അദൃശ്യനായി കുശലാന്വേഷണം നടത്തുന്ന പ്രേതം (വീടിന്റെ അയല്* വക്കത്തുള്ള ചേച്ചിയോട് പണ്ടൊരിക്കല്* ഈ പ്രേതം കുളി കഴിഞ്ഞോ എന്നു ചോദിച്ചുവത്രെ!) അങ്ങനെ പ്രേതങ്ങളനവധിയുണ്ട് പൊന്*കുന്നത്തും പരിസര പ്രദേശങ്ങളിലും, കണ്ണു കെട്ടി ദിശയറിയാതെ നടത്തി കുഴിയില്* ചാടിക്കുകയോ, മരത്തില്* ഇടിപ്പിക്കുകയോ ചെയ്യുന്ന ഒരു പ്രേതം കുറച്ചു വര്*ഷങ്ങള്* മുന്*പ് വരെ ഞങ്ങളുടെ വീടിനു മുന്* വശത്തൂടുള്ള വഴിയില്* സജീവമായി പ്രവര്*ത്തിച്ചിരുന്നുവെന്ന്* കേള്*ക്കുന്നു, ഒരു കൂവലോ മറ്റെന്തെങ്കിലും ഉറക്കെയുള്ള ശബ്ദമോ കേള്*ക്കുന്ന മാത്രയില്* ഇരയ്ക്ക് സുബോധം നല്*കി സ്ഥലം വിടുന്ന കുസൃതിക്കാരനായ ഈ പ്രേതം മരത്തിനു മുകളിലാണത്രെ വസിക്കുന്നത്


*ponkunnamkaran ayirikkum....* :Tooth:

----------


## Santi

> athoru puthiya arivanallo?


pazhaya oru film undu kadamattathachan or Chottanikkara Amma athil parayantha... :Read:  

vampire num ithe pole nammal allow cheythale nammade room il keran pattoo... :Celebrate005:

----------


## Bunny

*ith ondo illayo enn onnum enik ariyilla....

but chilappol okka ottak nadann pokumbolum evidelum ottak irikumbolum okka chila strange feeling ondavarund...aro ullath pole....athine athmav enn parayam engil anagne....mattoral ullath pole oru feel...
*

----------


## nasrani

> pazhaya oru film undu kadamattathachan aano atho oru ambalthine patti ulla film aanonu doubt undu athil parayantha... 
> 
> vampire num ithe pole nammal allow cheythale nammade room il keran pattoo...


alla enikkoru doubt undu.............marichu kazhinju aathmavu mathram aaya prethangalkku vishappum dahavum undo?? manushya raktham okke kudikkunathu enthinao

----------


## Santi

> alla enikkoru doubt undu.............marichu kazhinju aathmavu mathram aaya prethangalkku vishappum dahavum undo?? manushya raktham okke kudikkunathu enthinao


raktham kudikanthu vampire alle dracula okke ..yakshi pidichal pinne pallum nagavum matre kanoo.... :Laughing:  namlem kondu ethelum panede molilekku povum pine panamkallum nammlem kondu oru pidipidikkum.... :Essen:

----------


## Bunny

> alla enikkoru doubt undu.............marichu kazhinju aathmavu mathram aaya prethangalkku vishappum dahavum undo?? manushya raktham okke kudikkunathu enthinao


*daham undavumbol ann blood kudikunath.......katty bakshanam kazhikkilla....so valla bread or bun bloodil mukki kazhikkum.....*

----------


## nasrani

> raktham kudikanthu vampire alle dracula okke ..yakshi pidichal pinne pallum nagavum matre kanoo.... namlem kondu ethelum panede molilekku povum pine panamkallum nammlem kondu oru pidipidikkum....


 ee dracculayum yakshiyum okke vere vargam aano??
 alla ee panayude mukalil thamasikunna yakshi enthanu kallu chethan kayarunnavane pidikathathu?  :Unsure:

----------


## nasrani

> *daham undavumbol ann blood kudikunath.......katty bakshanam kazhikkilla....so valla bread or bun bloodil mukki kazhikkum.....*


 aathmavinu dahamo?? aathmadaham aanao  :Happy:

----------


## Johny

> alla enikkoru doubt undu.............marichu kazhinju aathmavu mathram aaya prethangalkku vishappum dahavum undo?? manushya raktham okke kudikkunathu enthinao


serious aayittu chodichathano? :Eh?:

----------


## Johny

> aathmavinu dahamo?? aathmadaham aanao


ee vandi ini usamnile idichu nikoo  :Laughing:

----------


## Bunny

> aathmavinu dahamo?? aathmadaham aanao


*manadandam enn parayunath pole athmadandam....* :Laughing:

----------


## Warlord

Yekshikalkku menses undo?

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

> ponkunnamkaran aanu fk yile official pretham.....


*grrr aranedaaaaaaaaa prethammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
*

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

*ee threadil muzhuvan abhasakaramaya karyangal anallo....................prethangale ingane apamanikkaruthu?????*

----------


## nanma

Vinayan undallo..appo prethangalum undu....

----------


## Santi

> *grrr aranedaaaaaaaaa prethammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


 :Ahupinne: official pretha katha rachaythavu ennu churikki paranjatha. :Read: ..puthiya story onnum ille... :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Bunny

> Yekshikalkku menses undo?


*enthina safe period kand pidich rape cheyyan ano...?
atho safe period smayath sangamathinu valla prethangalem kitumo enn anveshikano...?
*

----------


## Johny

> *enthina safe period kand pidich rape cheyyan ano...?
> atho safe period smayath sangamathinu valla prethangalem kitumo enn anveshikano...?
> *


pretham garfiniyakumo?

warlord machan oru yekshi kunjinte achankumo? :Blushing:

----------


## Bunny

> pretham garfiniyakumo?
> 
> warlord machan oru yekshi kunjinte achankumo?


*pretham garbhini ayilelum venda warlord machante achan akan ulla sremathinu ath oru avsanam avathe irunnal mathy.......* :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Harry

> Yekshikalkku menses undo?


 

nettooranodu chodhichaal chilappol ariyaan pattum.  :Wheelchair:

----------


## kandahassan

some supernaturals name-1
yakshi
pretham
bhootham
chathan
vadayakshi
rakthayakshi
madan
mardha
kuttichathan
mayachathan
kalimga
manam muttimaman

----------


## Harry

nettooranum prethangalum

http://www.forumkeralam.com/malayala...tml#post284555

----------


## Johny

> some supernaturals name-1
> yakshi
> pretham
> bhootham
> chathan
> vadayakshi
> rakthayakshi
> madan
> mardha
> ...


 :Ahupinne: 

mayachathan ennoru per illa.
athu paryaya padamanu

chaathan/mayavi/maaya chathan

ellam oral aanu.

----------


## asuyalu

> mayachathan ennoru per illa.
> athu paryaya padamanu
> 
> chaathan/mayavi/maaya chathan
> 
> ellam oral aanu.


Vaarthali

Dhoomavathi

Arukola 

ingane 3 item koodi undu .. peshakanu  :Furious:

----------


## ParamasivaM

:Vandivittu:

----------


## Johny

> Vaarthali
> 
> Dhoomavathi
> 
> Arukola 
> 
> ingane 3 item koodi undu .. peshakanu


arukola kettittund.
baakiyonnum no idea :Blush:

----------


## Santi

> Vaarthali
> 
> Dhoomavathi
> 
> Arukola 
> 
> ingane 3 item koodi undu .. peshakanu


odiyan
kulikan
bhramarakshas
ofabi
vayandan thamban
lisa

----------


## Harry

> odiyan
> kulikan
> bhramarakshas
> ofabi
> vayandan thamban
> lisa


aakasha ganga
dracula
santino  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## Johny

> odiyan
> kulikan
> bhramarakshas
> ofabi
> vayandan thamban
> lisa


 :Sneaky2: 

ith special catagory onnum alla.
bhramanan marichal bramma raksha athreyullu.
saada pretham.
oru resathinu bhramma rekshass ennu parayunnenne ulloo

----------


## asuyalu

> arukola kettittund.
> baakiyonnum no idea


dhoomavathi aalukare podi adichu kayatti kollnaval aanu  :Victory: 

manthram "dhoom dhoom dhoomavathi swaaha" ...  courtesy : Movie sreek krsihna parunthu  :Punk:

----------


## Johny

> dhoomavathi aalukare podi adichu kayatti kollnaval aanu 
> 
> manthram "dhoom dhoom dhoomavathi swaaha" ...  courtesy : Movie sreek krsihna parunthu


aaake oru prethame ullo. :Taz: 
baakiyokke visheshangal aanu

benz raja, mediator raja,diamond raja
ennoke parayan pole.
orginal item bellariyile pazhaya pothukachavadakaran thanneyaa

----------


## asuyalu

> odiyan
> kulikan
> bhramarakshas
> ofabi
> vayandan thamban
> lisa


ithu Guess movie thread alla Mr. Santino  :Furious: 


Maruthayil thanne sub category undu  :Nea: 

aana Marutha & Mudi Marutha 

cousins aanu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## asuyalu

> aaake oru prethame ullo.
> baakiyokke visheshangal aanu
> 
> benz raja, mediator raja,diamond raja
> ennoke parayan pole.
> orginal item bellariyile pazhaya pothukachavadakaran thanneyaa


No no no 

Paambu poleyanu prathangalum  :Nea: 

Moorkhan,anali, vembala etc..

Ellam pambu alle? but ellam vere vere aanu Mr. jOHNY  :rules:

----------


## Santi

> aaake oru prethame ullo.
> baakiyokke visheshangal aanu
> 
> benz raja, mediator raja,diamond raja
> ennoke parayan pole.
> orginal item bellariyile pazhaya pothukachavadakaran thanneyaa


asu paranja sadanam onnum pretham alla ...manushyan marichu undavanthu alla....... :Dry: 

for example kuttichathan

omkreem kuttichatha omkreem kuttichatha  ennu paranjal 28 size jockeum ittu kayyil oru vadium pidichu varum ....athu pretham alla... :Closedeyes:

----------


## asuyalu

> asu paranja sadanam onnum pretham alla ...manushyan marichu undavanthu alla.......
> 
> for example kuttichathan
> 
> omkreem kuttichatha omkreem kuttichatha  ennu paranjal 28 size jockeum ittu kayyil oru vadium pidichu varum ....athu pretham alla...


alla .. athu Salsa adichu varunna Nasrani aanu .. :Phhhh:

----------


## Santi

> ithu Guess movie thread alla Mr. Santino 
> 
> 
> Maruthayil thanne sub category undu 
> 
> aana Marutha & Mudi Marutha 
> 
> cousins aanu


odiyan te katha okke rasam aanu  pashune pole nilkkum pakshe 3 kale undavu ennittu valu kuthi adjust cheyyum ...odiyan pedipikka matre cheyyu .....

athe pole kuliyan ...kuliyan ulla marathinte chottil kedannal avan dehathu koodum pinne nammal oro kazchakal kanan thudangum...upadravam medium

----------


## Johny

> No no no 
> 
> Paambu poleyanu prathangalum 
> 
> Moorkhan,anali, vembala etc..
> 
> Ellam pambu alle? but ellam vere vere aanu Mr. jOHNY


anganeyalla
ghostine classify cheyyam
but ore species varunnathine orumichu kootanam.
like moorkhan, kari moorkhan, ettadi moorkhan
ellarum paranju varumpo moorkhan thanneyalle.
njan athreye udeshichulloo :Razz:

----------


## asuyalu

> odiyan te katha okke rasam aanu  pashune pole nilkkum pakshe 3 kale undavu ennittu valu kuthi adjust cheyyum ...odiyan pedipikka matre cheyyu .....
> 
> athe pole kuliyan ...kuliyan ulla marathinte chottil kedannal avan dehathu koodum pinne nammal oro kazchakal kanan thudangum...upadravam medium


pazhaya kadhakalil hanumane pattiyum kettitundu ... pully raathri nadannu pokunnavare marathinde chillakal kulukki pedipikkum ennu  :Confused:

----------


## asuyalu

> anganeyalla
> ghostine classify cheyyam
> but ore species varunnathine orumichu kootanam.
> like moorkhan, kari moorkhan, ettadi moorkhan
> ellarum paranju varumpo moorkhan thanneyalle.
> njan athreye udeshichulloo


ethu pullayalum kadichal chaaville?  :Bigboss: 

athu polaa prethavum  :Swear:

----------


## Johny

> alla .. athu Salsa adichu varunna Nasrani aanu ..


nasraniyude jockeyude size 28 ? :Cheetha:

----------


## shyamavanil

..Prethangalkkum kandanum vedi oru kavitha..

  Ohh prethamam ..venmazha pravukale..
Ningalude hridhayam ethrayo sundheram...
ohhh ningal dahikunna rektham ethrayo neecham..
pakayude kanalilum..nirthamadunna prethame..
veruka ennarukilekku veruka..
oru thulli chora utti kudichu ..
ente pranane parishudham akuka...
ohh prethame....

----------


## asuyalu

> nasraniyude jockeyude size 28 ?


sorry .. pully athu idarillenna kaaryam njan orthilla  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Johny

> ethu pullayalum kadichal chaaville? 
> 
> athu polaa prethavum


ella pambinum vishamilla.
ella prethavum aale kolli alla :Toobad:

----------


## asuyalu

> ella pambinum vishamilla.
> ella prethavum aale kolli alla


veruthe pedipichu vidunna prethangalum undo?  :Confused1:

----------


## Johny

> ..Prethangalkkum kandanum vedi oru kavitha..
> 
>   Ohh prethamam ..venmazha pravukale..
> Ningalude hridhayam ethrayo sundheram...
> ohhh ningal dahikunna rektham ethrayo neecham..
> pakayude kanalilum..nirthamadunna prethame..
> veruka ennarukilekku veruka..
> oru thulli chora utti kudichu ..
> ente pranane parishudham akuka...
> ohh prethame....


vannallo vanamala

ningalkalle pand oru yekshi vannu thuni alakki thannathum, pinne athokke kond poyi ayayi thokkiyitt, unakki, ishthiriyitt thannathumokke  :Laughing:

----------


## shyamavanil

> vannallo vanamala
> 
> ningalkalle pand oru yekshi vannu thuni alakki thannathum, pinne athokke kond poyi ayayi thokkiyitt, unakki, ishthiriyitt thannathumokke


Yes yes...atheram salsobhavikal aya prethangale ippo kittane illaa  :Boat:

----------


## Johny

> veruthe pedipichu vidunna prethangalum undo?


look mr.asu.
ee anda kadahathil ethrayo per thatti poyittund.
avarokke prethamayi vann aale kollarundo?

basicly, pretham verum paavama :Blush:

----------


## Santi

> ..Prethangalkkum kandanum vedi oru kavitha..
> 
>   Ohh prethamam ..venmazha pravukale..
> Ningalude hridhayam ethrayo sundheram...
> ohhh ningal dahikunna rektham ethrayo neecham..
> pakayude kanalilum..nirthamadunna prethame..
> veruka ennarukilekku veruka..
> oru thulli chora utti kudichu ..
> ente pranane parishudham akuka...
> ohh prethame....


shyaman official thread kiityathine santhoshathil aanallo.... :salut:

----------


## Santi

> veruthe pedipichu vidunna prethangalum undo?


asianet il ippo paripadi undallo ...anadh prethangale sarshikkan....oru nattil aake undayirunna pala murichathode andhamaya prethathinte  karalayipikunna kadha...

----------


## asuyalu

> ..Prethangalkkum kandanum vedi oru kavitha..
> 
>   Ohh prethamam ..venmazha pravukale..
> Ningalude hridhayam ethrayo sundheram...
> ohhh ningal dahikunna rektham ethrayo neecham..
> pakayude kanalilum..nirthamadunna prethame..
> veruka ennarukilekku veruka..
> oru thulli chora utti kudichu ..
> ente pranane parishudham akuka...
> ohh prethame....


ninne kollan innu thanne njan oru diyane ayakkunnundu  :Angry:

----------


## shyamavanil

> shyaman official thread kiityathine santhoshathil aanallo....


 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 
Evideda ninte rektha kuzhalinte utta...ippo njan athu uri ottum.. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Johny

TVM-KOLLAM N.H 47 roadil

idaykk oru sthalath, roadinte nadukk
madan ennu parayunna sadhanthine kudiyiruthi oru temple panithittund.
madan's nada.

madannada.
oru bus point

onnode vekthamakki paranjal ente bus stop :Biggrin:

----------


## nryn

> ee dracculayum yakshiyum okke vere vargam aano??
>  alla ee panayude mukalil thamasikunna yakshi enthanu kallu chethan kayarunnavane pidikathathu?


Dracula ennu parayunna item vampire aanu. Nammal ee pretham adhava ghost ennu parayunna saadhanam alla. Vampire is an undead. Orikkelum marikkaatha, ennal blood il dependency ulla manushyan. Undead ennu parayunnath oru cursed life aayittaanu consider cahiyunnath.
P.S: Ithokke verum mithya aanu, njan history paranjanne ullu

Yakshi enna saadhanam sherikkum undaayirunnu. Pandu nammude Vasco da gama vannappo kurumulakinu pakaram kondu vanna saadhanam aanu syphilis athava parangi punnu. Nammude naattille veshyakalkku ithu pidichu. Ithinte chila stagil, sunaapi okke punnu pidichu pazhuthu povum. Saadharana business ninnu poyi. Raathri aavumbo ithil chila ennam karangi nadakkaan thudangi. Iruttil figure um chiri um maathramalle nere kaanu. So kaamabhranthanmaar aduthu povum, sunaapi kandu pedichu povum. "Yakshikal" kaashum kondu povum, chilappol ivanmaare thatti kalayem chiayum. Yakshikku sexnodulla arthi vannathum ivide ninnu thane.

Chila maanthrika novelukal undu, yakshiyumaayi setup nadathiyaal pinne aarumaayum chaiyaan pattilla ennokke. Asukham pidichu kazhinjaal kazhinjaal pinne mullaan polum paadaanu, leave alone anything else!

----------


## shyamavanil

> ninne kollan innu thanne njan oru diyane ayakkunnundu


eda..njan chathu poyathu kondalle njan pretham ayathu appo enganeya ini enne kolluka... (kadappadu:kakka kuyil Jagadesh)

----------


## Santi

> Dracula ennu parayunna item vampire aanu. Nammal ee pretham adhava ghost ennu parayunna saadhanam alla. Vampire is an undead. Orikkelum marikkaatha, ennal blood il dependency ulla manushyan. Undead ennu parayunnath oru cursed life aayittaanu consider cahiyunnath.
> P.S: Ithokke verum mithya aanu, njan history paranjanne ullu
> 
> Yakshi enna saadhanam sherikkum undaayirunnu. Pandu nammude Vasco da gama vannappo kurumulakinu pakaram kondu vanna saadhanam aanu syphilis athava parangi punnu. Nammude naattille veshyakalkku ithu pidichu. Ithinte chila stagil, sunaapi okke punnu pidichu pazhuthu povum. Saadharana business ninnu poyi. Raathri aavumbo ithil chila ennam karangi nadakkaan thudangi. Iruttil figure um chiri um maathramalle nere kaanu. So kaamabhranthanmaar aduthu povum, sunaapi kandu pedichu povum. "Yakshikal" kaashum kondu povum, chilappol ivanmaare thatti kalayem chiayum. Yakshikku sexnodulla arthi vannathum ivide ninnu thane.
> 
> Chila maanthrika novelukal undu, yakshiyumaayi setup nadathiyaal pinne aarumaayum chaiyaan pattilla ennokke. Asukham pidichu kazhinjaal kazhinjaal pinne mullaan polum paadaanu, leave alone anything else!


kollallo ...... :Swoon:  yakshi enna term yakshan yakshi gandarvan kinnaran ennokke ulla vibhagathil pettathalle.....

----------


## Santi

> pazhaya kadhakalil hanumane pattiyum kettitundu ... pully raathri nadannu pokunnavare marathinde chillakal kulukki pedipikkum ennu


chathan seva ulla oru veedu undauirunnu nattil ...thattin purathu oru kali manninte palaka pole oru sambavam......athine maryadakku nokki illel athu irangi povum pinne ratri kalleriyana sound ...food il mannu vari ida thudangiya kala paripadikal nadathum....

dustamoorthikale upasichal palamechangalum undu chathan vadayakshi badrakali okke enthu vrthikedum namukku cheythu tarum ..pakaram veettil devi pooja okke aanel vallathum wrong aayi prarthichal appo nammale shapichu devi adutha ambalthilekku thamsam mattum.....

----------


## nryn

> kollallo ...... yakshi enna term yakshan yakshi gandarvan kinnaran ennokke ulla vibhagathil pettathalle.....


Perinte origin pandathe Yaksha-Gandharvanmaarude aduthu ninne thanne. Pinne gandharavan kinnaran ennokke ullathu ancient Indiayude purathulla aalkaarude vilichirunna peraanu. 

Read this wiki entry. Very informative.

Exotic tribes of ancient India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## asuyalu

> chathan seva ulla oru veedu undauirunnu nattil ...thattin purathu oru kali manninte palaka pole oru sambavam......athine maryadakku nokki illel athu irangi povum pinne ratri kalleriyana sound ...food il mannu vari ida thudangiya kala paripadikal nadathum....
> 
> dustamoorthikale upasichal palamechangalum undu chathan vadayakshi badrakali okke enthu vrthikedum namukku cheythu tarum ..pakaram veettil devi pooja okke aanel vallathum wrong aayi prarthichal appo nammale shapichu devi adutha ambalthilekku thamsam mattum.....


PV Thambiyude "Pallivetta" vaayichal ithineyoke kurichu oru ekadesha roopam kittum ...  :Shuriken:  :Shuriken:

----------


## Johny

> kollallo ...... yakshi enna term yakshan yakshi gandarvan kinnaran ennokke ulla vibhagathil pettathalle.....




swrgathil 3 catogary 
(1),devanmar,
(2).gandevathmar 
(3) updevathamar)


motham 10 upadevathamar
1.vidhyadharan
2.apsarass
3.*yekshan*
4.rekshass
5.kinnaran
6.gandharvan
7.pishsh
8.guhray
9.sidhar
10.bhoothangal


vidhyadhara apsaro yeksha
reksho gandharva kinnara
pishasho guhya sidha
bhootho mee devoayonayaa :amara slokam:

*yekshi*(yekshini)
yekshante sthreejanangal.
yekshini oru deviyanennum, devi kadaksham lebhichal
bramma hathya papathil ninnum mukthinedaam ennum oru vishwasam und


 :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## nryn

> chathan seva ulla oru veedu undauirunnu nattil ...thattin purathu oru kali manninte palaka pole oru sambavam......athine maryadakku nokki illel athu irangi povum pinne ratri kalleriyana sound ...food il mannu vari ida thudangiya kala paripadikal nadathum....
> 
> dustamoorthikale upasichal palamechangalum undu chathan vadayakshi badrakali okke enthu vrthikedum namukku cheythu tarum ..pakaram veettil devi pooja okke aanel vallathum wrong aayi prarthichal appo nammale shapichu devi adutha ambalthilekku thamsam mattum.....


Nammal kelkunna pole onnum karyangal work out aayillengilum, kurachu sathyam kaanam. Oru energy concentration undaavum with prayers, pooja and all. Athu maathramalla, chila sthalangalil oru pratheka vibe undu. Ee energy ye aavum pala variety aayittu classify chaiythekkunnath. 

Oru maasam munpe, njangade kudumba kshethrathil devaprashnam vachu. Ambalathil Shivan, Devi, Ganapathy okke undu. Avide oru moorthy ye aaradhikkunnundu (forgot the name) njagade etho oru ancestor nte asthitharyil aanu. Udane thanne aa moorthy ye avidennu maatanam, athu dosham chaiyum ennu paranju. Athu maathramalla, bhadrakaliyude presence undu, oru ambalam panithu aaradhichaal nannaavum ennu paranju.

----------


## Santi

> PV Thambiyude "Pallivetta" vaayichal ithineyoke kurichu oru ekadesha roopam kittum ...


ettumanoor siva kumar ....kottayam pshpettan ...vere oru konappintem inganthe kore kathakal vayichu kore pedi veruthe kalanjittudu pandu...tambi korachoode .. :Icecream:  alle ..sreekrishana paranthu mooparude aano.


kalika aarude novela ??

----------


## Johny

> ettumanoor siva kumar ....kottayam pshpettan ...vere oru konappintem inganthe kore kathakal vayichu kore pedi veruthe kalanjittudu pandu...tambi korachoode .. alle ..sreekrishana paranthu mooparude aano.
> 
> 
> kalika aarude novela ??


 :Clap: 

pulliyude yekshi ambalam ennoru novel und.
not a claasic work
but still, oru kidu commer'l moviekku venda ella cheruvakalum athilund :thumright:

----------


## nryn

> ettumanoor siva kumar ....kottayam pshpettan ...vere oru konappintem inganthe kore kathakal vayichu kore pedi veruthe kalanjittudu pandu...tambi korachoode .. alle ..sreekrishana paranthu mooparude aano.
> 
> 
> kalika aarude novela ??


Sreekrishnaparunthu PV Thampiyude aanu. Kidu novel. Cinema kochille kandappol pedichodiyitundu. Innaal veendum kandu. Ottum pediyaayilla. Ippozhethe technology vachu remake chaiythaal adipoli aayirikkum.

----------


## nryn

Kalika Mohanachandran enna aalude anu.

Kalika by Mohanachandran | MALAYALAM BOOKS

----------


## asuyalu

> ettumanoor siva kumar ....kottayam pshpettan ...vere oru konappintem inganthe kore kathakal vayichu kore pedi veruthe kalanjittudu pandu...tambi korachoode .. alle ..sreekrishana paranthu mooparude aano.
> 
> 
> kalika aarude novela ??


yes krishna parunthu pulliyude thanne .. "Kalika" etho oru menon aanu .. Indiayude U.A.E ambassador okke aayirunnu pulli ...  :Cool:

----------


## Santi

> Nammal kelkunna pole onnum karyangal work out aayillengilum, kurachu sathyam kaanam. Oru energy concentration undaavum with prayers, pooja and all. Athu maathramalla, chila sthalangalil oru pratheka vibe undu. Ee energy ye aavum pala variety aayittu classify chaiythekkunnath. 
> 
> Oru maasam munpe, njangade kudumba kshethrathil devaprashnam vachu. Ambalathil Shivan, Devi, Ganapathy okke undu. Avide oru moorthy ye aaradhikkunnundu (forgot the name) njagade etho oru ancestor nte asthitharyil aanu. Udane thanne aa moorthy ye avidennu maatanam, athu dosham chaiyum ennu paranju. Athu maathramalla, bhadrakaliyude presence undu, oru ambalam panithu aaradhichaal nannaavum ennu paranju.


manichitrathazil parayana pole nammal enthina veruthe ivarodekke vashi pidikkane...entha vendathu ennu vachal cheythu kodukka....

----------


## asuyalu

> Kalika Mohanachandran enna aalude anu.
> 
> Kalika by Mohanachandran | MALAYALAM BOOKS


thanks nryn .......... ee cinema kandittundo?

----------


## asuyalu

> Sreekrishnaparunthu PV Thampiyude aanu. Kidu novel. Cinema kochille kandappol pedichodiyitundu. Innaal veendum kandu. Ottum pediyaayilla. Ippozhethe technology vachu remake chaiythaal adipoli aayirikkum.


yes .. adipoli aayi onnu koode edukkan pattum ... Lalinde role ini prithvikku cheyyam   :Scooter:

----------


## nryn

> thanks nryn .......... ee cinema kandittundo?


Padam kanditundu. Athra pora. Balachandra Menon aanu direction. Sukumaran kidu aanu. Book pakshe anyayam aanennu kettitundu. Ithu vare vaayikkaan pattiyilla. Weekendil oru karangi nokkanam, njan ithu out of print aanennaanu karuthiyathu.

----------


## Santi

> pulliyude yekshi ambalam ennoru novel und.
> not a claasic work
> but still, oru kidu commer'l moviekku venda ella cheruvakalum athilund


ya moparude padam oke enthe vinayan film aakthe ..ella vinayan specialty undavum......




> Sreekrishnaparunthu PV Thampiyude aanu. Kidu novel. Cinema kochille kandappol pedichodiyitundu. Innaal veendum kandu. Ottum pediyaayilla. Ippozhethe technology vachu remake chaiythaal adipoli aayirikkum.


anganthe pretha film nu ini bhavi undo ?? kalika pole subtle aayi ullathanel pinnem kandirikkam .... 




> Kalika Mohanachandran enna aalude anu.
> 
> Kalika by Mohanachandran | MALAYALAM BOOKS


ithu kozappam illatha novel aanu film atra nannayilla...

----------


## nryn

> yes .. adipoli aayi onnu koode edukkan pattum ... Lalinde role ini prithvikku cheyyam


Exactly! Prithvi kattakku match aavum ee character. Ithokke remake chaiyaan aarum aalochikkaathathu kashtamaanu. Oru modern makeover kondu gunam chaiyunna cinemakal remake chaiyunnathaanu eppozhum nallathu.

----------


## asuyalu

> Padam kanditundu. Athra pora. Balachandra Menon aanu direction. Sukumaran kidu aanu. Book pakshe anyayam aanennu kettitundu. Ithu vare vaayikkaan pattiyilla. Weekendil oru karangi nokkanam, njan ithu out of print aanennaanu karuthiyathu.


Balachandra menon pakuthikku ittu poyi sukumaran cheytha role cheyyan pulliku aagraham undayirunnu .. pakshe producer udakki ... pinne vere aaro aanu padam complete cheythathu .. sukumaran's joseph oru kikkidu charcter aanu

----------


## Santi

> Balachandra menon pakuthikku ittu poyi sukumaran cheytha role cheyyan pulliku aagraham undayirunnu .. pakshe producer udakki ... pinne vere aaro aanu padam complete cheythathu .. sukumaran's joseph oru kikkidu charcter aanu


pakshe kikkidunu polum pattatha kidu kidu cheyyan last balan k nair thanne vendi vannu.....

----------


## asuyalu

> pakshe kikkidunu polum pattatha kidu kidu cheyyan last balan k nair thanne vendi vannu.....


 :Taunt:  athu correct

----------


## nryn

> anganthe pretha film nu ini bhavi undo ?? kalika pole subtle aayi ullathanel pinnem kandirikkam ....


Fantasy-fiction alle bhai. Nalla production values um nalla aalkaarum undel padam guarantee aanu. Indriyam polum oru vidham average aayathalle.

----------


## asuyalu

> Exactly! Prithvi kattakku match aavum ee character. Ithokke remake chaiyaan aarum aalochikkaathathu kashtamaanu. Oru modern makeover kondu gunam chaiyunna cinemakal remake chaiyunnathaanu eppozhum nallathu.


yes .. pakshe ippol maanthrika cinemakal edukkan aarum dhairyapedunnilla (vinayan ozhike)

----------


## nryn

> yes .. pakshe ippol maanthrika cinemakal edukkan aarum dhairyapedunnilla (vinayan ozhike)


Vinayante maanthrika/fantasy padangal aanu nammude fantasy genre il ulla film makers nte faith illaathaakiyath. Pinne EPB poleyulla crapsum.

----------


## asuyalu

> Vinayante maanthrika/fantasy padangal aanu nammude fantasy genre il ulla film makers nte faith illaathaakiyath. Pinne EPB poleyulla crapsum.


pretha padam enna peril kuree koora graphics kaanikunnathanu ippozhathe paripaadi ...  :Yuk:

----------


## Santi

> Fantasy-fiction alle bhai. Nalla production values um nalla aalkaarum undel padam guarantee aanu. Indriyam polum oru vidham average aayathalle.


mmm vincent nte padam alle mooparude mon thanne edukatte ajay vincent  ..mon thanne alle .. :Confused:

----------


## nryn

> mmm vincent nte padam alle mooparude mon thanne edukatte ajay vincent  ..mon thanne alle ..


Indiryam George Kithu aanennu imdb parayunnu. Indriyam (2000) - IMDb

----------


## Santi

> pretha padam enna peril kuree koora graphics kaanikunnathanu ippozhathe paripaadi ...


shankarinte oru padam ille nayikede pretham shankarine ittu kastapeduthum last shankar train idichu marikkum appo randalude athmavum onnakum...kandittundo ??

athe pole veendum lisde remake alle hindi raaz ??

----------


## nryn

> pretha padam enna peril kuree koora graphics kaanikunnathanu ippozhathe paripaadi ...


Graphics onnum illaathe aale pedipikkaavunnathe ullu. Nalla reethiyil lighting nadathiyaal maathram mathi. Paranormal Activity il entha ullathu, oru static camera. Pretham aanel invisible. Ennaalum kandu kazhinjaal pinne urangaan koodi kurachu paadaanu.

----------


## nryn

> shankarinte oru padam ille nayikede pretham shankarine ittu kastapeduthum last shankar train idichu marikkum appo randalude athmavum onnakum...kandittundo ??
> 
> athe pole veendum lisde remake alle hindi raaz ??


Pachavelicham ennalle padathinte peru? Kanditundu. Oru nalla paatum undu: "Swararaagamaayi..."

----------


## asuyalu

> shankarinte oru padam ille nayikede pretham shankarine ittu kastapeduthum last shankar train idichu marikkum appo randalude athmavum onnakum...kandittundo ??
> 
> athe pole veendum lisde remake alle hindi raaz ??


uvvende ishttaaa "pachavelicham"  :Doh:

----------


## asuyalu

> Graphics onnum illaathe aale pedipikkaavunnathe ullu. Nalla reethiyil lighting nadathiyaal maathram mathi. Paranormal Activity il entha ullathu, oru static camera. Pretham aanel invisible. Ennaalum kandu kazhinjaal pinne urangaan koodi kurachu paadaanu.


yes true ... pinne pazhaya "Bhargavi nilayam" kandittundo? athum ippozhathe koora pretha padangalekkal pediyavum athil orupadu "nizhalukal" kanikkunundu athu nammale pedipikkum  :Turned:

----------


## Santi

> Pachavelicham ennalle padathinte peru? Kanditundu. Oru nalla paatum undu: "Swararaagamaayi..."





> uvvende ishttaaa "pachavelicham"


yes ..padathinte perokke marannu povum... :Read:  


ithu pandu njan review thread il chodichatha ithinte perum kitti ..kattu poocha.. :cheers:  njan kanda first horror movie.....




> oru pretha cinema ille ..oru peenine oru karutha ambasder il  puzhyilekku talli ittu kollum ...ennittu pennum car um athu nokki ninna poochayum vavvalum okke prethangal aayi varum .......

----------


## Santi

> yes true ... pinne pazhaya "Bhargavi nilayam" kandittundo? athum ippozhathe koora pretha padangalekkal pediyavum athil orupadu "nizhalukal" kanikkunundu athu nammale pedipikkum


bhargavi nilayam aakum malayalthile best horror movie ...kidilan direction um camera yum ...villanum super ....

----------


## nryn

> bhargavi nilayam aakum malayalthile best horror movie ...kidilan direction um camera yum ...villanum super ....


All time classic thanne padam. Ippo kandaalum madikilla. Njan ithinte screenplay oru 100 vattam engilum vaayichitundu.

----------


## Santi

ippo innocents nu paranja horror film kandodirikka ...horror film kananel ratri 12 manikku kananam... :Scared:    kidu film... :Good:

----------


## nanma

ee thread ara ee pathirathri kuthi pokkiyathu...manushyanu pedi ayittu veyya.. :Angry: ..

----------


## E Y E M A X

sundariyaaya oru yakshiye kandal kollaam ennundu  :Icecream:

----------


## Santi

> sundariyaaya oru yakshiye kandal kollaam ennundu


oru padam kandu pedichu ice aayi irikka....appala ini sundariyaya yakshi... :Scooter:

----------


## E Y E M A X

> oru padam kandu pedichu ice aayi irikka....appala ini sundariyaya yakshi...


Ningade roominte side ile window onnu shradhichone...avide entho oru anakkam  :Sick:

----------


## Santi

> Ningade roominte side ile window onnu shradhichone...avide entho oru anakkam


anganthe pedi alla ...ithu orumathiri...aa padam kandu nokku the innocents .... :Hypo:

----------


## Harry

> Ningade roominte side ile window onnu shradhichone...avide entho oru anakkam


kattilinadiyil aarenkilum undonnu koodi nokkatte. alle?  :spiderman:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> anganthe pedi alla ...ithu orumathiri...aa padam kandu nokku the innocents ....


enganathe pediya?

----------


## Santi

> kattilinadiyil aarenkilum undonnu koodi nokkatte. alle?


morchary ennu paranju oru pazhaya film ille oruthane pedipichu kollane... :Whistle1:

----------


## Harry

> morchary ennu paranju oru pazhaya film ille oruthane pedipichu kollane...


Shankarinteyalle? kandittilla. aaro paranjukettittundu  :Silsila:

----------


## E Y E M A X

> kattilinadiyil aarenkilum undonnu koodi nokkatte. alle?


innu velliyazhcha alle..hmm.. :Pray:  avide entho oru vashapishaku!

----------


## Harry

> innu velliyazhcha alle..hmm..[-o< avide entho oru vashapishaku!


 
Loka charithrathilaadhyamaayi oru vyajante chora yakshi ootti kudikkum  :Osama:

----------


## E Y E M A X

> enganathe pediya?


kayyum kaalum okke kuzhanju thondayile vellam vattiyittulla oru tharam bhayam ille...anganathe pedi mathre ulloo...

----------


## Santi

> enganathe pediya?


pretha pedi




> Shankarinteyalle? kandittilla. aaro paranjukettittundu


nalla film aanu




> innu velliyazhcha alle..hmm.. avide entho oru vashapishaku!


 Friday mrng kozappam illa friday night aanu panthikedu... :Turned:

----------


## E Y E M A X

> Loka charithrathilaadhyamaayi oru vyajante chora yakshi ootti kudikkum


chunnambu chodikkum...oru pan parag enkilum koduthillenkil theernnu  :Ninja:

----------


## Santi

> Loka charithrathilaadhyamaayi oru vyajante chora yakshi ootti kudikkum





> kayyum kaalum okke kuzhanju thondayile vellam vattiyittulla oru tharam bhayam ille...anganathe pedi mathre ulloo...





> chunnambu chodikkum...oru pan parag enkilum koduthillenkil theernnu


aavshyam illatha oro thread um manushyane pedipikana modsum....... :Vandivittu:

----------


## maryland

kandante kavitha pedichu prethangal odi olichu.... :Doh:

----------


## veecee

ithenthonnu game  :Doh:

----------


## Harry

> kandante kavitha pedichu prethangal odi olichu....


Yakshikutty: mary kutti... kurachu chunnambu tharumo?

mary kutty: anthakshari kalikkaan oraale nokkiyirikkuvaayirunnu.

Yakshikutty: enikku kurachu chunnambu mathi

mary kutty: anthakshari ariyillenkil namukku 2 kodi vare enni kalikkaam.  :Meeting: 

Yakshi kutty: njan poyittu pinne varaam  :Cold:

----------


## maryland

> ithenthonnu game


 tag angane ittu enne ullu....
ithu game alla,
valare serious aaya issue aanu.... :Suicide:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> kandante kavitha pedichu prethangal odi olichu....


athonnu quote cheyumo?
Kandan kavithakalkku oru thread thudangenda kalam athikramichirikunu.

----------


## Santi

> Yakshikutty: mary kutti... kurachu chunnambu tharumo?
> 
> mary kutty: anthakshari kalikkaan oraale nokkiyirikkuvaayirunnu.
> 
> Yakshikutty: enikku kurachu chunnambu mathi
> 
> mary kutty: anthakshari ariyillenkil namukku 2 kodi vare enni kalikkaam. 
> 
> Yakshi kutty: njan poyittu pinne varaam


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## maryland

> Yakshikutty: mary kutti... kurachu chunnambu tharumo?
> 
> mary kutty: anthakshari kalikkaan oraale nokkiyirikkuvaayirunnu.
> 
> Yakshikutty: enikku kurachu chunnambu mathi
> 
> mary kutty: anthakshari ariyillenkil namukku 2 kodi vare enni kalikkaam. 
> 
> Yakshi kutty: njan poyittu pinne varaam


 paattu paadaanariyaatha, ennaanariyaatha yakshi....! :Adhupinne: 
yakshikalkkokke oru edicationte kuravundu.... :Liar:

----------


## veecee

> Yakshikutty: mary kutti... kurachu chunnambu tharumo?
> 
> mary kutty: anthakshari kalikkaan oraale nokkiyirikkuvaayirunnu.
> 
> Yakshikutty: enikku kurachu chunnambu mathi
> 
> mary kutty: anthakshari ariyillenkil namukku 2 kodi vare enni kalikkaam. 
> 
> Yakshi kutty: njan poyittu pinne varaam


 :Ennekollu: 




> tag angane ittu enne ullu....
> ithu game alla,
> valare serious aaya issue aanu....


njan karuthi yakshiyum njanum enna pole yakshiyum gameum enna format valaltum ayirikum ennu :Adhupinne:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Yakshikutty: mary kutti... kurachu chunnambu tharumo?
> 
> mary kutty: anthakshari kalikkaan oraale nokkiyirikkuvaayirunnu.
> 
> Yakshikutty: enikku kurachu chunnambu mathi
> 
> mary kutty: anthakshari ariyillenkil namukku 2 kodi vare enni kalikkaam. 
> 
> Yakshi kutty: njan poyittu pinne varaam


Hehehe. Bathroom game parayarnu.

----------


## maryland

> athonnu quote cheyumo?
> Kandan kavithakalkku oru thread thudangenda kalam athikramichirikunu.


 athinu kandan thanne oru thread thudangiyittundu "ente kavithakal" enno matto aanu title.
aa thread shavapparambaayathode ee thread thudangi.
raathrikaalangalil at least prethangalenkilum ee vazhi varumallo ennu karuthiyittaakum.... :Greedy:

----------


## nanma

pathirathri...ara ee threadil...kandan prethamano..... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kandahassan

നാഗവല്ലിയുടെ പ്രേതത്തെ രജനിക്കും ഭയം


മധു മുട്ടത്തിന്*റെ ഭാവനയില്* നിന്ന് വിരിഞ്ഞ നാഗവല്ലി എന്ന കഥാപാത്രത്തെ മണിച്ചിത്രത്താഴ് എന്ന സിനിമ കണ്ടവര്* മറക്കുകയില്ല. മോഹന്**ലാല്*, ശോഭന, സുരേഷ്*ഗോപി എന്നിവര്* മത്സരിച്ചഭിനയിച്ച ഫാസിലിന്*റെ മണിച്ചിത്രത്താഴ് മലയാളത്തിലെ എക്കാലത്തെയും വന്* ഹിറ്റുകളിലൊന്നാണ്. അപൂര്*വചാരുതയോടെ ശോഭന അവതരിപ്പിച്ച നാഗവല്ലി എന്ന കഥാപാത്രം ഒട്ടൊന്നുമല്ല പ്രേക്ഷകരുടെ ഉറക്കം കെടുത്തിയിട്ടുള്ളത്. സാക്ഷാല്* രജനീകാന്തിന്*റെ ഉറക്കവും നാഗവല്ലി കാരണം ഇല്ലാതായി. നാഗവല്ലിയുടെ കോപം തനിക്കെതിരെ തിരിയാതിരിക്കാന്* മൈസൂരില്* പോയി മൃത്യഞ്ജയ ഹോമം കഴിച്ച ആശ്വാസത്തിലാണ് രജനിയിപ്പോള്*!

ഹിന്ദി, തമിഴ്, കന്നഡ, തെലുങ്ക് തുടങ്ങി എല്ലാ പ്രമുഖ ഇന്ത്യന്* ഭാഷകളിലും മണിച്ചിത്രത്താഴിന് റിമേക്ക് ഉണ്ടായിട്ടുണ്ട്. റിമേക്കുകളില്* ഏറെ ശ്രദ്ധേയമായത് രജനീകാന്ത് നായകനായി അഭിനയിച്ച ചന്ദ്രമുഖിയും കന്നഡ നടന്* വിഷ്ണുവര്*ദ്ധന്* നായകനായ ആപ്തമിത്ര എന്ന സിനിമയുമാണ്. രണ്ടും മെഗാ ഹിറ്റുകള്* ആയിരുന്നു. ആപ്തമിത്രയില്* നാഗവല്ലിയെ അവതരിപ്പിച്ചത് അന്തരിച്ച സൌന്ദര്യ ആയിരുന്നു. സിനിമയിറങ്ങി ഒരുമാസം കഴിയുന്നതിന് മുമ്പ് കോപ്റ്റര്* അപകടത്തില്* പെട്ട് സൌന്ദര്യ മരണമടഞ്ഞു. നാഗവല്ലിയുടെ പ്രേതമാണ് സൌന്ദര്യയെ കൊലപ്പെടുത്തിയത് എന്ന് അക്കാലത്ത് സാന്**ഡല്**വുഡ് അടക്കം പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു.

ആപ്തമിത്രയുടെ രണ്ടാം ഭാഗമായ ആപ്തരക്ഷക ചിത്രീകരിക്കുമ്പോള്* നായികയായ വിമലാ രാമന്* താമസിച്ചിരുന്ന മുറിയില്* നാഗവല്ലിയുടെ പ്രേതത്തെ കണ്ടുവെന്ന് വാര്*ത്തകള്* ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. സംഭവം ഇങ്ങനെ - ആപ്തരക്ഷകയുടെ ആദ്യദിവസത്തെ ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് കഴിഞ്ഞ് ഹോട്ടലില്* തിരിച്ചെത്തിയ വിമല ഞെട്ടി, കാരണം നാഗവല്ലിയതാ ഹോട്ടല്* റൂമില്*! മുടിയൊക്കെ അഴിച്ചിട്ട് ഉലാത്തുകയാണെത്രെ നാഗവല്ലി! ഹാലൂസിനേഷന്* ആയിരിക്കുമെന്ന് സ്വയം വിശ്വസിപ്പിച്ച് വല്ലവിധേനെയും ഉറങ്ങിയ വിമല, ആരോ തന്*റെ അരികില്* കിടക്കുന്നുവെന്ന തിരിച്ചറിവില്* ഞെട്ടിയുണര്*ന്നു. നോക്കുമ്പോള്* വീണ്ടും നാഗവല്ലി! അലറിവിളിച്ച വിമലാ രാമന്* ഹോട്ടലിലെ താമസക്കാരെയാരും അന്ന് രാത്രി ഉറക്കിയില്ല എന്നായിരുന്നു വാര്*ത്ത!

ആപ്തമിത്ര ചിത്രീകരിക്കുമ്പോഴും ഇതുപോലുള്ള അനുഭവങ്ങള്* ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നുവെന്ന് സംവിധായകന്* പി വാസു ഓര്*മിക്കുന്നു. രാരാ.. എന്ന പാട്ട് (കന്നഡ റീമേക്കില്* ഒരുമുറൈ വന്ത് പാര്*ത്തായാ എന്ന പാട്ടിന് പകരം ചിത്രീകരിച്ച ഗാനം) ചിത്രീകരിക്കുമ്പോള്* മൂന്ന് നര്*ത്തകികള്* ബോധം*കെട്ട് വീണെത്രെ. രമേഷ് ഭട്ടെന്ന നടനാവട്ടെ മൂന്ന് ദിവസം ബോധം*മറഞ്ഞ നിലയിലായിരുന്നു. ആപ്തമിത്രയില്* ഡോക്*ടറായി അഭിനയിച്ച വിഷ്ണുവര്*ദ്ധനും നാഗവല്ലിയുടെ സാമീപ്യം തിരിച്ചറിയുകയുണ്ടായെത്രെ.

ആപ്തരക്ഷകയുടെ ചിത്രീകരണം പൂര്*ത്തിയായയുടന്* നായകന്* വിഷുവര്*ദ്ധനനും അന്തരിച്ചു. സൌന്ദര്യയുടെയും വിഷ്ണുവര്*ദ്ധനന്*റെയും മരണത്തിന് നാഗവല്ലിയുടെ പ്രേതമാണെന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നവര്* കുറവല്ല. തമിഴ് സൂപ്പര്**സ്റ്റാര്* രജനികാന്തും നാഗവല്ലിയുടെ പ്രേതത്തില്* വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നുവെന്നാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* കിട്ടിയ വാര്*ത്ത. ഈയടുത്ത ദിവസമാണ് രജനീകാന്ത് തന്*റെ സ്നേഹിതന്* അഭിനയിച്ച ആപ്തരക്ഷകയുടെ പ്രിവ്യൂ കണ്ടത്. സിനിമ കണ്ട് രജനീകാന്ത് കരഞ്ഞുപോയെത്രെ. താനും വിഷ്ണുവര്*ദ്ധനനും അടുത്ത സുഹൃത്തുക്കളായിരുന്നുവെന്നും സുഹൃത്തിന്*റെ അവസാന സിനിമ കണ്ടപ്പോള്* തനിക്ക് കരച്ചില്* വഅടക്കാനായില്ല എന്നുമാണ് രജനി പറഞ്ഞത്.

എന്തായാലും, ആപ്തരക്ഷക കണ്ടുകഴിഞ്ഞ് രജനിയും കുടുംബവും വച്ചുപിടിച്ചത് മൈസൂരിലെ ഒരു പ്രധാന ക്ഷേത്രത്തിലേക്കാണെത്രെ. നര്*സിപ്പൂരിലുള്ള ഈ ക്ഷേത്രത്തില്* രജനിക്കായി പ്രത്യേകം മൃത്യുഞ്ജയ ഹോമമാണ് നടത്തപ്പെട്ടത്. നാഗവല്ലിയുടെ പ്രേതത്തിന്*റെ കോപത്തില്* നിന്ന് രക്ഷപ്പെടാന്* പൂജകളും മറ്റ് കര്*മങ്ങളും ചെയ്യാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞ കുറേ മാസങ്ങളായി രജനിയെ അടുത്ത സുഹൃത്തുക്കള്* നിര്*ബന്ധിച്ച് കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു. അവസാനം രജനി സമ്മതിക്കുകയായിരുന്നുവെത്രെ!

നിരീശ്വര വാദിയും യുക്തിവാദിയുമായ കോവൂരിന്*റെ കേസ് ഡയറികളില്* വിവരിച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന ഒരു ചെറിയ സംഭവമാണ് മണിച്ചിത്രത്താഴ് എന്ന സിനിമയ്ക്ക് തിരക്കഥ രചിക്കാന്* മധു മുട്ടത്തിന് പ്രചോദനമായത് എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞുകേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്. ദ്വന്ദ്വവ്യക്തിത്വം (ഡ്യുവല്* പേഴ്സണാലിറ്റി) എന്ന രോഗം അനുഭവിക്കുന്നവര്*ക്ക് ലഭിക്കുന്ന അമാനുഷിക സിദ്ധിയെ പറ്റിയാണ് മണിച്ചിത്രത്താഴ് പറയുന്നത്. ഭൂതപ്രേതപിശാചുക്കളൊന്നും യഥാര്*ത്ഥത്തില്* ഉള്ളതല്ല എന്നൊരു സന്ദേശവും മണിച്ചിത്രത്താഴ് നല്**കുന്നുണ്ട്. എന്നാല്* ഇതിന് തികച്ചും വിരുദ്ധമായ നിലപാടാണ് മണിച്ചിത്രത്താഴിന്*റെ റീമേക്കുകള്* എടുത്തിരിക്കുന്നത് എന്നത് ശ്രദ്ധേയമാണ്

----------


## kandahassan

YouTube - Real Ghost Story - An Indian Lady possessed by Mountain Sprite (Chapter 1)

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> asianet il ippo paripadi undallo ...anadh prethangale sarshikkan....oru nattil aake undayirunna pala murichathode andhamaya prethathinte  karalayipikunna kadha...


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sameer

ella postum vayichu  :Moodoff:  kollam

----------


## Santi

> ella postum vayichu  kollam


ninga oru jinnine pidikkan poya katha para manushya ...pullarokke kelkattu..

----------


## Sameer

> ninga oru jinnine pidikkan poya katha para manushya ...pullarokke kelkattu..


 athithra valiya sambhavam aayo?  :Confused:  che che
pidikkan alla medikkan aanu poyathu... ennittentha, sprite ozhichu adichu  :Basketball:  gin

----------


## Santi

> athithra valiya sambhavam aayo?  che che
> pidikkan alla medikkan aanu poyathu... ennittentha, sprite ozhichu adichu  gin


iyalentha ingane ..gin alla jin saithan .... :Nea: 

alla gin nte bakki vallom irippundo... :Tooth:

----------


## Sameer

> iyalentha ingane ..gin alla jin saithan ....
> 
> alla gin nte bakki vallom irippundo...


 oh, iblees.... pulli namukku haraam aanu, njan aduppikkoola...
gin otta irippinu theerthu  :Rolleyes:

----------


## John Raj

Kunnamkulathinaduthu korattikkara ennoru sthalam undu avide ninnum orru road undu aalthaamasam onnum illaatha prethabaadha undennu parayappedunna  oru sthalam...... 
parayappedunnu oru kaaryam ithaaanu.... raathri 12 nu shesham ethra condition ulla vandi aayittu poyalum at a particular spot vandi off aaakum oru 10 min nalla jeevan eduthathinu shesham maathram rakshapedullu....

ee news arinju ente oru friend name Geevar avan ee vaka kaaryangalilokke bayangara intrest aaanu nalla dairyavum undu Honda Activa nalla vandi eduthu poyi avanum ee paranja pole pani kitty... avan parayunnathu kettal hooo.... oru kuzhappavumillatha oru vandi pettannu off ayi pinne start aakunnilla complete darkness......

eethyaalum njaaan angane oru pareekshanathinu muthirnnilla..... :Laughing:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> Indiryam George Kithu aanennu imdb parayunnu. Indriyam (2000) - IMDb


George Kithu thanne.......Indriyam enikkishtappettu and its music side....athukondu thanne pulliyude second venture-il nalla pratheekshayum undaayirunnu....lathaanu Suryakireedam(starring Indrajith and Nithya Das)....athu kandappol okkaanam vannu...utter crap  :Yuk:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> Kunnamkulathinaduthu korattikkara ennoru sthalam undu avide ninnum orru road undu aalthaamasam onnum illaatha prethabaadha undennu parayappedunna  oru sthalam...... 
> parayappedunnu oru kaaryam ithaaanu.... raathri 12 nu shesham ethra condition ulla vandi aayittu poyalum at a particular spot vandi off aaakum oru 10 min nalla jeevan eduthathinu shesham maathram rakshapedullu....
> 
> ee news arinju ente oru friend name Geevar avan ee vaka kaaryangalilokke bayangara intrest aaanu nalla dairyavum undu Honda Activa nalla vandi eduthu poyi avanum ee paranja pole pani kitty... avan parayunnathu kettal hooo.... oru kuzhappavumillatha oru vandi pettannu off ayi pinne start aakunnilla complete darkness......
> 
> eethyaalum njaaan angane oru pareekshanathinu muthirnnilla.....


entammo....njan vallom aanel on the spot vadiyaayene....  :Laughing:

----------


## Santi

> Kunnamkulathinaduthu korattikkara ennoru sthalam undu avide ninnum orru road undu aalthaamasam onnum illaatha prethabaadha undennu parayappedunna  oru sthalam...... 
> parayappedunnu oru kaaryam ithaaanu.... raathri 12 nu shesham ethra condition ulla vandi aayittu poyalum at a particular spot vandi off aaakum oru 10 min nalla jeevan eduthathinu shesham maathram rakshapedullu....
> 
> ee news arinju ente oru friend name Geevar avan ee vaka kaaryangalilokke bayangara intrest aaanu nalla dairyavum undu Honda Activa nalla vandi eduthu poyi avanum ee paranja pole pani kitty... avan parayunnathu kettal hooo.... oru kuzhappavumillatha oru vandi pettannu off ayi pinne start aakunnilla complete darkness......
> 
> eethyaalum njaaan angane oru pareekshanathinu muthirnnilla.....


ithokke satyam aanonnu appo thanne nokkende...driving school karu use cheyyana m80 aayonnu poyi nokku ..athu oru vidham pretham onnum vicharichal off  akkan pattilla.....

----------


## John Raj

> ithokke satyam aanonnu appo thanne nokkende...driving school karu use cheyyana m80 aayonnu poyi nokku ..athu oru vidham pretham onnum vicharichal off  akkan pattilla.....


asaamaanya dairam ulla oruthan poyittulla avastha munpil irikkumbo njaaan... :Ennekollu: 

pinne driving school m80 nalloru option aaanu... :Laughing:  activa yum mosham allatha option aaayirunnu......

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

George Kithu Indriyathinu munpum oru horror cheythittundu....ippo Imdb-yil kandatha....peru THE EYES  (199 :Cool:  Starring Devan Vikram etc....  :Eek: 
ithu aarelum kandittundo?

----------


## chandru

prethangalkku jaathi-matha vyathyaasam undo??

etho pazhaya padathil prethathe kanda jagathy oru chulli kambu eduthu randaaki odichu `kurisu` roopam kaanikkunnu..thaan hindu pretham aanu..valla mantravum ariyaamenkil chollu ennu pretham...

----------


## Harry

> prethangalkku jaathi-matha vyathyaasam undo??
> 
> etho pazhaya padathil prethathe kanda jagathy oru chulli kambu eduthu randaaki odichu `kurisu` roopam kaanikkunnu..thaan hindu pretham aanu..valla mantravum ariyaamenkil chollu ennu pretham...


 
jagathiyalla. mukesh. oduvil unnikrishnan pretham. kurukkan raajaavaayi

----------


## Harry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-5NgonprvA]YouTube - MP2_Mar14_222959_0-6.mpg[/ame]

----------


## chandru

> jagathiyalla. mukesh. oduvil unnikrishnan pretham. kurukkan raajaavaayi


 
yes..odukkathe tamasyalle aa padathil...

njan labilekku pokunnathu ivudathe postmortem room-nu sameepathu koodiyulla vijanamaaya vazhiyiloode aanu..mikkavaarum raavile avide police body kondu vannittundaakum..covered in white cloth..raathri athile varumbol pedi thonnum.. japankaaran aayathu kondu ini varunnathu pretham aano original aano ennonnum thirichariyaan vayyallo ennoru dhairyavum undu

ivide ishtam pole aalukal hospitalinu body donate cheyyaarunndu..atharakkarude aathmaavine kudi iruthiyirikkunna oru sthalavum ivide undu..

----------


## Sameer

> yes..odukkathe tamasyalle aa padathil...
> 
> njan labilekku pokunnathu ivudathe postmortem room-nu sameepathu koodiyulla vijanamaaya vazhiyiloode aanu..mikkavaarum raavile avide police body kondu vannittundaakum..covered in white cloth..raathri athile varumbol pedi thonnum.. japankaaran aayathu kondu ini varunnathu pretham aano original aano ennonnum thirichariyaan vayyallo ennoru dhairyavum undu
> 
> ivide ishtam pole aalukal hospitalinu body donate cheyyaarunndu..atharakkarude aathmaavine kudi iruthiyirikkunna oru sthalavum ivide undu..


 Japanil paala maram undo? pothuve japankarkku ithilokke viswasam undo?
 :Bball:

----------


## chandru

> Japanil paala maram undo? pothuve japankarkku ithilokke viswasam undo?


 
many of them believe in spirits, but not in God..

ivudathe prethagalude paarambarya vaasasthalam ethaanu ennu oru pidiyum illa..

----------


## kandahassan

tvm kallara-palod rootil SUMATHI VALAVU ennoru sthalamund .. entasmmo.......

----------


## E Y E M A X

Santino neram veluppichu alle...santhosham  :Good:

----------


## kandahassan

watch this
YouTube - &#39;Ghost&#39; Sumathi haunts Kallara in Kerala - Part 1
YouTube - &#39;Ghost&#39; Sumathi haunts Kallara in Kerala - Part 2
YouTube - &#39;Ghost&#39; Sumathi haunts Kallara in Kerala - Part 3

----------


## nasrani

> Yekshikalkku menses undo?


 enthey...........ethengilum yakshi kuli thetti ennu paranju pedipicho?? :W00t:

----------


## asuyalu

> enthey...........ethengilum yakshi kuli thetti ennu paranju pedipicho??


 :Taunt: 

Yakshi Paaru aayirikkum  :Bball:

----------


## Sameer

> enthey...........ethengilum yakshi kuli thetti ennu paranju pedipicho??


 appol ee yakshikal kulikkumo?  :Innocent:

----------


## nasrani

> Yakshi Paaru aayirikkum


 btb mr asu.............ee gulfil yakshikal undo??  :Stuart:

----------


## nasrani

> appol ee yakshikal kulikkumo?


 che......nee vinayan cinemakal onnum kanditille?? yakshikal ravile ezhunettu kulichu breakfast iddaliyum chutneyum kazhikkum  :Yes:

----------


## asuyalu

> btb mr asu.............ee gulfil yakshikal undo??


pinneeee yakshikalude international sammelanam nadakkunna sthalamanu Dubai... variety yakshikalude kaliyalle monee  :Secret:

----------


## Sameer

> che......nee vinayan cinemakal onnum kanditille?? yakshikal ravile ezhunettu kulichu breakfast iddaliyum chutneyum kazhikkum


 CID bilal kelkkanda... binocularum eduthu irangum avan ravile thanne  :Nea:

----------


## nasrani

> pinneeee yakshikalude international sammelanam nadakkunna sthalamanu Dubai... variety yakshikalude kaliyalle monee


 pala tharathilumulla yakshikal undalle............ :Tooth:

----------


## nasrani

> CID bilal kelkkanda... binocularum eduthu irangum avan ravile thanne


 avane pedichu 2-3 yakshikal panchayathu kulikkadavil ninum kuli matti ennu kettitundu........... :Shameonu:

----------


## asuyalu

> pala tharathilumulla yakshikal undalle............


yes rajyangal anusarichu yakshikalude swabhavavum maarum  :Shuriken:

----------


## Warlord

> enthey...........ethengilum yakshi kuli thetti ennu paranju pedipicho??


enik try cheythal kollamennund..pakshe enganum thattipoyal?  :Sick: 
...yakshikale pala tharathil kanikkundallo...sadharana pennungale pole kuliyum kaliyum ellam...appol ithinte sambhavam enthakum ennariyan oru aakamksha... :compress:

----------


## nasrani

> yes rajyangal anusarichu yakshikalude swabhavavum maarum


 lebanese, russian yakshikal van sambhavam aanennu kettitundu........ :Bball:

----------


## nasrani

> enik try cheythal kollamennund..pakshe enganum thattipoyal? 
> ...yakshikale pala tharathil kanikkundallo...sadharana pennungale pole kuliyum kaliyum ellam...appol ithinte sambhavam enthakum ennariyan oru aakamksha...


 pandu njan vayicha ettumanoor shivakumarinte oru novelil yakshiyude mensesinekurichu parayunundu..........sadharan penunglae pole thanne 5 divasam aanenna pulli parayunnathu  :Confused:

----------


## Warlord

> pandu njan vayicha ettumanoor shivakumarinte oru novelil yakshiyude mensesinekurichu parayunundu..........sadharan penunglae pole thanne 5 divasam aanenna pulli parayunnathu



pushpanathine pole oru changaayi undarnnallo...yekshi kathakalude usthad..kure serial okke eduthitund..peru maranu poyi...

----------


## nasrani

> pushpanathine pole oru changaayi undarnnallo...yekshi kathakalude usthad..kure serial okke eduthitund..peru maranu poyi...


 eettumanoor shivakumar alle yakshikathaklude usthad........

----------


## kandahassan

famous yakshyies

kalliyankattu neeli
madathara santha
kilimanoor ammini
sumathivalavu sumathi

----------


## Warlord

> eettumanoor shivakumar alle yakshikathaklude usthad........



Sudhakar Mangalodayam...pandu DDil ingerude serial okke undairunu... :Sailor:

----------


## kandahassan

> Sudhakar Mangalodayam...pandu DDil ingerude serial okke undairunu...


sunil parameswaran iyalennum super anu

----------


## Warlord

> sunil parameswaran iyalennum super anu



Ananthabhdram okke angerude allee..

----------


## Harry

> Sudhakar Mangalodayam...pandu DDil ingerude serial okke undairunu...


 
ingeru painkili novelistaanu. neelaviriyitta jaalakam enno matto orennam ezhuthiyittundennu thonnunnu. Nayakanaayittu sai kumarnte chithramaanu weekliyil undaayirunnathu

----------


## kandahassan

> Ananthabhdram okke angerude allee..


athe..ayalude famous novels
1-anandabhadram
2-bhadrasanam-sequel of anandabhadram
3-sarpasathram
4-madankolli

----------


## Warlord

> ingeru painkili novelistaanu. neelaviriyitta jaalakam enno matto orennam ezhuthiyittundennu thonnunnu. Nayakanaayittu sai kumarnte chithramaanu weekliyil undaayirunnathu



yes...ithu kandathu ormayund...mukeshinte chechi sandhya rajendran ayirunu yekshi....

----------


## nryn

Ananthabhadram novel enikkishtapettilla. Inganethe kadhayil logic thedaan paadillengilum, theere dahichilla.

----------


## Harry

> yes...ithu kandathu ormayund...mukeshinte chechi sandhya rajendran ayirunu yekshi....


ayye. avaralle vere oru serialil mottayadicha yakshiyaayi abhinayichathu. pakuthikku vechu serial nirthi. avarude kudumbam motham athil abhinayichittundu.

----------


## nryn

> yes...ithu kandathu ormayund...mukeshinte chechi sandhya rajendran ayirunu yekshi....


Sandhya Rajendranum, Rajendranum, Mukesh nte achanum ammayum ellaam ulla oru "family" serial alle. Aadyam alpam interesting aayirunnu, pinne vadham aayi.

----------


## Santi

> famous yakshyies
> 
> kalliyankattu neeli
> madathara santha
> kilimanoor ammini
> sumathivalavu sumathi


pavam nasrani ...ivarkokke vruthe paisa koduthu...... :Doh:

----------


## Santi

thamburatti nu paranju lakshmi abhinayicha oru padam ille ..athil pretha film aano ?? angane oru orma... :Thinking:

----------


## nryn

madathara santha
kilimanoor ammini

Ithu randum original yakshikalaano? Padakkangal alle?

----------


## Johny

similar story ajiyettan evideyo postiyittund.

S.E. harry ee parisarath evideyenkilum undenkil link post cheyyanam ennu abyarthikunnu




> Kunnamkulathinaduthu korattikkara ennoru sthalam undu avide ninnum orru road undu aalthaamasam onnum illaatha prethabaadha undennu parayappedunna  oru sthalam...... 
> parayappedunnu oru kaaryam ithaaanu.... raathri 12 nu shesham ethra condition ulla vandi aayittu poyalum at a particular spot vandi off aaakum oru 10 min nalla jeevan eduthathinu shesham maathram rakshapedullu....
> 
> ee news arinju ente oru friend name Geevar avan ee vaka kaaryangalilokke bayangara intrest aaanu nalla dairyavum undu Honda Activa nalla vandi eduthu poyi avanum ee paranja pole pani kitty... avan parayunnathu kettal hooo.... oru kuzhappavumillatha oru vandi pettannu off ayi pinne start aakunnilla complete darkness......
> 
> eethyaalum njaaan angane oru pareekshanathinu muthirnnilla.....

----------


## Warlord

> ayye. avaralle vere oru serialil mottayadicha yakshiyaayi abhinayichathu. pakuthikku vechu serial nirthi. avarude kudumbam motham athil abhinayichittundu.



ormayilla.. pandathe DD serials rasamayirunu...13 episodil paripadi theerum...madhu mohan serials exception anu!

----------


## Johny

> ayye. avaralle vere oru serialil mottayadicha yakshiyaayi abhinayichathu. pakuthikku vechu serial nirthi. avarude kudumbam motham athil abhinayichittundu.


ezhilam paala

surya tvyil 10.30pm or 11.30pm matto aayirunnu

----------


## Sameer

> madathara santha
> kilimanoor ammini
> 
> Ithu randum original yakshikalaano? Padakkangal alle?


 kilimanoora?? athente nadinu aduthanallo... njan adhyamayi kelkkuva  :Kettoda:

----------


## veecee

> similar story ajiyettan evideyo postiyittund.
> 
> S.E. harry ee parisarath evideyenkilum undenkil link post cheyyanam ennu abyarthikunnu


dey, kottarakara aduthalle, nee sankarante vandiyeduthu onnu poyi noku

----------


## kandahassan

> kilimanoora?? athente nadinu aduthanallo... njan adhyamayi kelkkuva


nee kilimanoorinaduthu tholukuzhi vare onnu chellu.appo ellam manasilakum :Flowers:

----------


## kandahassan

vada yakshi vada thinnumo?

----------


## Johny

> dey, kottarakara aduthalle, nee sankarante vandiyeduthu onnu poyi noku


ee shankaran aalu bhayankara pedithooroyaa :Mr. Green:

----------


## Sameer

> nee kilimanoorinaduthu tholukuzhi vare onnu chellu.appo ellam manasilakum


 tholikkuzhi alle? avide ente oru friend undu, njan avide poyittum undu... 
avan onnum paranjilla  :Thinking:  
ini vilikkumbol chodhichu kalayam, avante relative vallom aanelo

----------


## Sameer

> ee shankaran aalu bhayankara pedithooroyaa


 ninnodu pokan paranjappol  :Badpc: 
chilappol oru short film nulla plot kittiyekkum...  :Dirol:

----------


## nasrani

> thamburatti nu paranju lakshmi abhinayicha oru padam ille ..athil pretha film aano ?? angane oru orma...


 lakshmi alla reena...........athu pammante oru novela , pretham onnum alla alpam kamam undu  :Blush:

----------


## nasrani

kandathil oru pretha serial mathrame enikku ispapettitullu...........pandu asianetil undayirunnu "gandharvayamam" , mukundan,poornima,nedumudi okek undayirunnu

----------


## Santi

> lakshmi alla reena...........athu pammante oru novela , pretham onnum alla alpam kamam undu


oru  tadikaran hero .etha ee reena ??

----------


## Johny

> ninnodu pokan paranjappol 
> chilappol oru short film nulla plot kittiyekkum...


enik vandi illallo, shankartel alle vandi ullath
enikk drivingum ariyillallo :Yendhonnadhu:

----------


## nasrani

> oru tadikaran hero .etha ee reena ??


yes angeru thanne..........reena junior mandrakeil jangdeeshinte amma aayi abhiyicha nadi

----------


## maryland

tag maattiyallo
interesting game ennathu interesting thread ennaakki.... :Unsure:

----------


## kandahassan

vadayakshiyude kadhana kadha 1

nadapurathinaduthulla kayalvaram enna sthalathayirunnu subhashini ennu perulla sundari yuvathiyude veedu.thikurissi narayananteyum thilothama devakiyudeyum makal ayirunnu subhashini.daridryam niranju ninnirunna oru veedayirunnu avarudeth.orikkal kayalvarathinaduthu nedumparambile devi shethrathile ulsavam vannethi.ulsavam kanan achanum ammakkumoppam subhashiniyum poyi.ambalathinaduthulla chaya kadayil appol vadakal undakukayayirunnu.uzhunnu vada, parippu vada,ulli vada angane moonu tharathilulla vadakal.aa samayam vadayude sugandham thilothama devakiyude mookil adichu.devakikku vada thinnan moham thonni.devaki narayanante aduthu thante agraham paranju.narayanante kayyil paisa undarunnila.enkilum priya patniyude aagraham safaleekarikkan kadakkaranod ayal oru parippu vada aavasyapettu.paisa illanarinja kadakkaran ayale avidannotichu.enkilum 
narayanan bharyayude agraham orthu oru parippu vada moshtichu.kadakkaran ithu kandu.ayal alekooti narayanane thalli konnu.ithu kandu kondu ninna devakiyum subhashiniyum karchil thudangi.ithu kandu manasalinja kadakkaran adukalayil poyi oru parippu vada kondu vannu devakiku koduthu.devaki aarthiyode aa vada thinnu.vada thinnu pakuthi aayappozhekkum devaki marichu.karanamentha??????????????
orazhcha pazhakamulla vadayayirunnu ath.appozhekkum police ethi.kadakkarane arrest cheythu kondu poyi.subhashinikku vishamam adakkan aayilla.aval aa kadayil undakiya vadakalellam onnonayi eduthu vizhungi.aval edutha avasanathe vada avalude thondayil kurungi.aval marichu.narayananum devakiyum swargathilekku poyi.pakshe subhashini oru vada yakshiyayi mari.vada thinnatha alkareyum vada undakki pattikunna aalukalum avalude irakalayi mari.ennum  rathri 12 manikku aval karayunnu .aval padunnu
"vada tharoo vada tharoo
malore malore
enikku vada tharoo vada tharooo"

----------


## nasrani

vinyanate yakshiyum njanum enna padathil nalla kidilam vadaykashi undu......... :Icecream:

----------


## Warlord

> yes angeru thanne..........reena junior mandrakeil jangdeeshinte amma aayi abhiyicha nadi


aa sthree pandu kure scene kanichu abhinayichathalle...80'sle padathile chhila club danceilekoke kandittund...

----------


## roshy

> vadayakshiyude kadhana kadha 1
> 
> nadapurathinaduthulla kayalvaram enna sthalathayirunnu subhashini ennu perulla sundari yuvathiyude veedu.thikurissi narayananteyum thilothama devakiyudeyum makal ayirunnu subhashini.daridryam niranju ninnirunna oru veedayirunnu avarudeth.orikkal kayalvarathinaduthu nedumparambile devi shethrathile ulsavam vannethi.ulsavam kanan achanum ammakkumoppam subhashiniyum poyi.ambalathinaduthulla chaya kadayil appol vadakal undakukayayirunnu.uzhunnu vada, parippu vada,ulli vada angane moonu tharathilulla vadakal.aa samayam vadayude sugandham thilothama devakiyude mookil adichu.devakikku vada thinnan moham thonni.devaki narayanante aduthu thante agraham paranju.narayanante kayyil paisa undarunnila.enkilum priya patniyude aagraham safaleekarikkan kadakkaranod ayal oru parippu vada aavasyapettu.paisa illanarinja kadakkaran ayale avidannotichu.enkilum 
> narayanan bharyayude agraham orthu oru parippu vada moshtichu.kadakkaran ithu kandu.ayal alekooti narayanane thalli konnu.ithu kandu kondu ninna devakiyum subhashiniyum karchil thudangi.ithu kandu manasalinja kadakkaran adukalayil poyi oru parippu vada kondu vannu devakiku koduthu.devaki aarthiyode aa vada thinnu.vada thinnu pakuthi aayappozhekkum devaki marichu.karanamentha??????????????
> orazhcha pazhakamulla vadayayirunnu ath.appozhekkum police ethi.kadakkarane arrest cheythu kondu poyi.subhashinikku vishamam adakkan aayilla.aval aa kadayil undakiya vadakalellam onnonayi eduthu vizhungi.aval edutha avasanathe vada avalude thondayil kurungi.aval marichu.narayananum devakiyum swargathilekku poyi.pakshe subhashini oru vada yakshiyayi mari.vada thinnatha alkareyum vada undakki pattikunna aalukalum avalude irakalayi mari.ennum rathri 12 manikku aval karayunnu .aval padunnu
> "vada tharoo vada tharoo
> malore malore
> enikku vada tharoo vada tharooo"


 :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## nasrani

> aa sthree pandu kure scene kanichu abhinayichathalle...80'sle padathile chhila club danceilekoke kandittund...


athe .......pandathe chila semi kambipadangalil okke kanditundu

----------


## E Y E M A X



----------


## Santi

ettavum nalla dracula movie etha ??

----------


## E Y E M A X

> ettavum nalla dracula movie etha ??


2-3 ennam kandittundu..onnum ishtamayilla..Novel kollaam  :Clapping:

----------


## E Y E M A X

Vinayan sir inte orennam varunnundu...athu kidukkum  :Clap:

----------


## Santi

> 2-3 ennam kandittundu..onnum ishtamayilla..Novel kollaam


disney de dracula rasmayirunnu... :Ennekollu:  dead and loving it......

athe pole capolla de onnu kozappamilla

harry etho onnu paranjirunnu athu kandu nokkanam...

indiavision il ee aduthu 24 frames il oru dracula movie review undayirunnu athum kananam.....Horror of Dracula (1958.) ..

----------


## veecee

> Vinayan sir inte orennam varunnundu...athu kidukkum


roopesh paul nte alle , 3d dracula :Huh:

----------


## E Y E M A X

> disney de dracula rasmayirunnu... dead and loving it......
> 
> athe pole capolla de onnu kozappamilla
> 
> harry etho onnu paranjirunnu athu kandu nokkanam...
> 
> indiavision il ee aduthu 24 frames il oru dracula movie review undayirunnu athum kananam.....Horror of Dracula (1958.) ..


Anthony hopkins okke ullathalle capolla cheythathu..athu kuzhappamilla..Dracula movies il angane pedikkaan onnum illa.. :cheese:

----------


## E Y E M A X

> roopesh paul nte alle , 3d dracula


Vinayan cheyyunnundennu oru news ketta pole thonni  :Unsure:

----------


## kandahassan

prethangal neeradan ethunathinulla samayam ethi kazhinju.

----------


## Shivan

> ettavum nalla dracula movie etha ??


christopher lee abhinayicha padangalokke nallathalle?

----------


## Shivan

> this is a new thread for all ghost and spirit fans association in forum kerala.you can post ghost related stories,ghost related articles and ghost related photos.also we can talk about life after death.also share your ghostial experience with us.


there is no proof for life after death, so there are no ghosts.  :Secret:

----------


## Harry

> christopher lee abhinayicha padangalokke nallathalle?


 
pora. oru bheekarathayilla. porathathinu kadhayil kure changes varuthiyittundu.

----------


## Santi

> pora. oru bheekarathayilla. porathathinu kadhayil kure changes varuthiyittundu.


little dracu nte comics kayyil undo ??

----------


## Shivan

> pora. oru bheekarathayilla. porathathinu kadhayil kure changes varuthiyittundu.


hmmmmmmm. pakshe, dracule-de oru bheethijanakamaya kathayanennu parayan pattumo? Dracula ennu kettal thanne manassilodiyethanthu lee de roopam alle?

----------


## Harry

> little dracu nte comics kayyil undo ??


pandu balaramayil vanna comics aano?  :Wheelchair:

----------


## Santi

> pandu balaramayil vanna comics aano?


athe...athinu munne balamangalathil onnu undayirunnu dinkodalfi.... :Tongue:

----------


## Harry

> athe...athinu munne balamangalathil onnu undayirunnu dinkodalfi....


pazhaya balarama okke maathasree thooki vittu  :Cold:  ini 82-90sile kurchu sportsstarum amar chithra kadhayumoke baakkiyundu.

----------


## Santi

> pazhaya balarama okke maathasree thooki vittu  ini 82-90sile kurchu sportsstarum amar chithra kadhayumoke baakkiyundu.


ellam kalanju alle :Hammer:  

poombatyil lokanarkavu ennu paranju oru thudaran undarnnu ... :Good:

----------


## Harry

> ellam kalanju alle 
> 
> poombatyil lokanarkavu ennu paranju oru thudaran undarnnu ...


ethu poombaatta? paico or manoraajyam. manoraajyam vaangiyathode poombattayude quality poyi. ippol manorajyam weekly okkeyundo?

----------


## Santi

> ethu poombaatta? paico or manoraajyam. manoraajyam vaangiyathode poombattayude quality poyi. ippol manorajyam weekly okkeyundo?


manorajyam ....nammde goodnight mohanan te allryirunno...njan last poombatta vangiyathil mayamayoorathite valiya ad okke undayirunnu ...ippo weekly undonnu ariyilla... :Ahupinne: 

paico classic kore undayirunnu ellam merchant of tamilnadu vangi kondu poyi ...

----------


## Harry

> manorajyam ....nammde goodnight mohanan te allryirunno...njan last poombatta vangiyathil mayamayoorathite valiya ad okke undayirunnu ...ippo weekly undonnu ariyilla...
> 
> paico classic kore undayirunnu ellam merchant of tamilnadu vangi kondu poyi ...


entaduthu 10 ennem undu.

venicile vyapari
3 poralikal
rajakumaranum yachaka balanum
mobidick
paaymaranizhalil 2 varsham
time machine

vere etho 4 ennem koodi

----------


## Santi

> entaduthu 10 ennem undu.
> 
> venicile vyapari
> 3 poralikal
> rajakumaranum yachaka balanum
> mobidick
> paaymaranizhalil 2 varsham
> time machine
> 
> vere etho 4 ennem koodi


o henry de kathakal ulla orennam ippolum kayyil undu ...galliver de yatrakal ennokke paranju undarnnu.. pico aanonnu ariyilla color printing aayirunnu ..paico black and yellow alle......

----------


## Harry

> o henry de kathakal ulla orennam ippolum kayyil undu ...galliver de yatrakal ennokke paranju undarnnu.. pico aanonnu ariyilla color printing aayirunnu ..paico black and yellow alle......


B & W

http://www.forumkeralam.com/literatu...l-9-a-174.html

henry kadhakal post cheyyu. oru kuttiye thatti kondu pokunnathum avasaanam avante shallyam kaaranam thirichu kondu vidunnathumalle story?

----------


## Santi

> B & W
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.com/literatu...l-9-a-174.html
> 
> henry kadhakal post cheyyu. oru kuttiye thatti kondu pokunnathum avasaanam avante shallyam kaaranam thirichu kondu vidunnathumalle story?


athanne .athil veem 4 story undu...tappi edukanam ...kittuvanel postam ..bobanum molly um kore undu ...

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

Ee thread paathiraathri kazhinja pongi varumalle...  :Eek:

----------


## Harry

> Ee thread paathiraathri kazhinja pongi varumalle...


 
ente peril kure postsum vannekkunu  :Eek: 












 :Phhhh:

----------


## Harry

> athanne .athil veem 4 story undu...tappi edukanam ...kittuvanel postam ..bobanum molly um kore undu ...


ellaam poratte  :study:

----------


## mampilly

Enikku ee prethagale bhayagar ishtama. onnu randu prethagal frinds ayi undengil ennu thonnyittundu

----------


## Deepthi

enikku prethathil viswasam illa

----------


## Shivan

> enikku prethathil viswasam illa


enthe pretham pattichuvo?  :Ho:

----------


## asuyalu

> enthe pretham pattichuvo?


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Thumbup:

----------


## Deepthi

> enthe pretham pattichuvo?


nan prethathe pattichu

----------


## Sameer

> enikku prethathil viswasam illa


 enikku ippol cheriya viswasam okke aayi thudangi  :Maxim:

----------


## Santi

> enikku ippol cheriya viswasam okke aayi thudangi


ninte nattil entho prashnam okke undennu paranjittu enthayi ?? preththe ozipicho ??

----------


## maryland

> enikku prethathil viswasam illa





> enthe pretham pattichuvo?





> nan prethathe pattichu


 Palareyum pattichu...... :Maxim:

----------


## sweety pie

enikku pretathil vishwasam illa.....enallum pediya :Embarassed:

----------


## nasrani

> enikku pretathil vishwasam illa.....enallum pediya


 mumbaiyil prethangal okke undo??  :Pinch:

----------


## Johny

> ninte nattil entho prashnam okke undennu paranjittu enthayi ?? preththe ozipicho ??


5000 rs koduth othukkai :Spam:

----------


## asuyalu

> 5000 rs koduth othukkai


uchadanam aayirunnu ...  :Gathering:

----------


## Shivan

> uchadanam aayirunnu ...


mmmmmmmmm
uchadanam.........ayathukondanu 5000/- il othungiyathu. raatri ayirunnuvenkil 10,000/- enkilum kodukkendi varumayirunnu...............

----------


## kiroo

facebookil account ulla prethangal undo???

----------


## maryland

> facebookil account ulla prethangal undo???


  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## arunthomas

pretham undu

----------


## nasrani

> pretham undu


 eppo undu???  :Crying:

----------


## OASIS

kurach samayam aayi

----------


## Tintumon

EE PRETHANGAL OKKE MANUSHYANTE AATHMAV AANENNU PARAYAM.APPO EE ODIYANUM MARUTHAYUM OKE ENGANE JANICHU ? :Homygod:

----------


## plk

ee prethangalennanne vella saari udukkunne.......

----------


## Tintumon

> ee prethangalennanne vella saari udukkunne.......


VELLA SARI PRETHANGALUDE UNIFORM AAYIRIKKUM. :Biggrin:

----------


## Tintumon

ividuthe prethangal ellam evide poyi ?

----------


## kandahassan

forumkeralayile prethangal mods anu :Kicking:  :Kicking:

----------


## maryland

> forumkeralayile prethangal mods anu


avarum orikkal manushyanmaaraayirunnu.... :Angel: 
 :Konnade:  :Konnade:  :Konnade:

----------


## Tintumon

> avarum orikkal manushyanmaaraayirunnu....


Ippam pishachukalanu.oru siggy kandal appo delete cheyyum  :Mad:

----------


## maryland

> Ippam pishachukalanu.oru siggy kandal appo delete cheyyum


municipalitikkaar ennu parayu. vruthikedu, maalinyam enniva neekkunnathu avaralle.... :Proof:

----------


## asuyalu

pretham  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Santi

> pretham


vella sari moonga killa patti karimpocha ..nisheediniiiiiiiiii....... :Clap:

----------


## KHILADI

> ഓജോബോര്*ഡിലെ ആത്മാക്കള്*
> 
> സ്കൂള്* വിദ്യാര്*ത്ഥികള്*ക്കെന്നല്ല, കോളേജ് വിദ്യാര്*ത്ഥികള്*ക്കും മുതിര്*ന്നവര്*്ക്കും മനശാസ്ത്രജ്ഞന്*മാരുടെ ടെ ക്ലാസ്സുകളില്* അറിയാല്* ഏറെ താല്*പര്യം ഹിപ്നോട്ടിസത്തെക്കുറിച്ചും ഓജോബോര്*ഡിനെക്കുറിച്ചുമാണ്. അനാവശ്യമായ ചില ധാരണകളുടെ പുറത്തുണ്ടാവുന്ന ആകാംക്ഷയാണ് ഇതിനു പിന്നില്*. ആത്മാവുണ്ടോ അതുമായി സംസാരിക്കാന്* കഴിയുമോ ഓജോ ബോര്ഡിലെ പ്ലാന്*ചെറ്റ് പരരേതാത്മാവിന്*റെ പേരിലെ അക്കങ്ങളിലൂടെ നീങ്ങുന്നുണ്ടല്ലോ എന്നൊക്കെയാണ് ചോദ്യങ്ങള്*. അധികം പിടികിട്ടാത്ത ആത്മാവിന്*റെ ലോകത്തെക്കുറിച്ച് അറിയാനുള്ള കൗതുകം എല്ലാവര്*ക്കുമുണ്ട്. പക്ഷേ അത് അപകടം പിടിച്ച അവസ്ഥകളിലേക്ക് കൊണ്ടെത്തിക്കുമെങ്കില്* അത്തരം കാര്യങ്ങളെ തടയേണ്ടതാണ്
> 
> രസകരമെന്ന് തോന്നാമെങ്കിലും അപകടം പതിയിരിക്കുന്ന ഒരു കളിയാണ് ഓജോ ബോര്*ഡിലുള്ളത്. ഭാവിയെക്കുറിച്ച് അമിതമായ ആകാംക്ഷയുള്ള ചെറുപ്പക്കാര്* ഓജോബോര്*ഡില്* ആശ്രിതരായി മാറുന്നത് കണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്. പ്രേതാത്മാക്കള്* ബോര്*ഡിലെ കളങ്ങളിലൂടെ നടത്തുന്ന ചതുരംഗമാണ് ഭാവി നിര്*ണ്ണയിക്കുന്നതെന്ന അവസ്ഥ എത്ര വികലമാണ്.
> 
> സ്വന്തം മാനസികവ്യാപാരം ബോധപൂര്*വ്വമല്ലാതെ വിരലുകളിലൂടെ പ്രകടമാവുന്നു എന്ന മനശാസ്ത്രത്തിനപ്പുറം, ഓജോബോര്ഡില്* ഒരു മാന്ത്രികത്വവുമില്ലെന്ന് ചെറുപ്പക്കാര്* തിരിച്ചറിയണം. പഴയ പെന്*ഡുലം വിദ്യയുടെ ചെറു പതിപ്പുമാത്രമാണ് ഈ ഓജോ ബോര്*ഡ്. പെന്*ഡുലം വിദ്യയില്* ഒരത്ഭുതവുമില്ലെന്നും ഒരു ഭൗതികശാസ്ത്രമാണ് അതിന്*റെ പിന്നിലുള്ളതെന്നും വ്യക്തമായി അറിയാമായിരുന്നിട്ടും കിണറിന് സ്ഥാനം കാണാനും ഇതര വാസ്തുശാസ്ത്ര സംബന്ധമായ സംഗതികള്*ക്കും പെന്*ഡുലം ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നവരും അന്ധമായി അതില്* വിശ്വസിക്കുന്ന വിദ്യാസമ്പന്നരും ഇന്നുമുണ്ട്.
> 
> പ്രശസ്തമായ ഒരു മലയാളപത്രത്തിലെ ഞായറാഴ്ചപതിപ്പില്* റിട്ടയ ചീഫ് ജസ്റ്റിസ്, മരിച്ചുപോയ ഭാര്യയുമായി സംസാരിക്കാറുണ്ടെന്നും ഭാര്യാത്മാവിന്*റെ നിര്*ദ്ദേശപ്രകാരമായിരുന്നു കോടതിയില്* പല വിധിന്യായങ്ങളും സ്വീകരിച്ചിരുന്നത് എന്നും പറയുമ്പോള്* അതില്* കഴമ്പുണ്ടെന്ന് സാധാരണ വായനക്കാര്*ക്ക് തോന്നിപ്പോകാം.
> ...


 engana thanen neengunanthu :Basketball:

----------


## KHILADI

> ghost stories 1
> കുന്നുകളും മലകളും പച്ചപ്പുല്*മേടുകളും കാടും മേടും ഒക്കെയുള്ള പ്രകൃതിരമണീയമായ ഞങ്ങളുടെ നാട്. പ്രകൃതി... അതെങ്ങനെയായാലും... പ്രേതങ്ങള്*ക്കെന്തിരിക്കുന്നു...!!!?? എന്തായാലും ഇങ്ങനെയുള്ള ഞങ്ങളുടെ നാട്ടിലെ ഒരു കാട്ടു പ്രദേശം. വല്ലപ്പോഴും മാത്രം മനുഷ്യനെ കാണാന്* കഴിയുന്ന നാടിന്റെ മൂല. അവിടെ സ്ഥിരമായി പോകാറുള്ളത് ഞങ്ങളുടെ നാട്ടിലെ അറിയപ്പെടുന്ന കള്ള് ചെത്തുകാരന്* കുട്ടപ്പന്* മാത്രം. കാരണം അവിടെ കുറെ പനകള്* ഉണ്ട്... ചെത്താന്*. നാട്ടിലെ അറിയപ്പെടുന്ന ഒരു ധൈര്യശാലിയാണ് ഈ പറയുന്ന കുട്ടപ്പന്*. അതുകൊണ്ട് തന്നെയാണ് അദ്ദേഹം മാത്രം കാടിനോട് സമമായ ആ പ്രദേശത്ത് പോയി യക്ഷിപ്പനകള്* പോലെ നില്*ക്കുന്ന ആ പനകള്*ക്ക് മുകളില്* കയറി കള്ളെടുക്കാന്* തുനിയുന്നതും. അവിടുത്തെ കള്ളിന് പ്രത്യേക ഒരു സുഖമാണ് എന്ന് നാട്ടുകാരുടെ സര്*ട്ടിഫിക്കേറ്റും ഉള്ളതാണ്. എന്നാല്* ഒരു നാള്*....!!!
> 
> ഒരു വൈകുന്നേരമാണ് ജനം അറിയുന്നത്... കുട്ടപ്പന്* ആ കാട്ട് പ്രദേശത്ത് ഒരു പനക്ക് ചുവട്ടില്* മരിച്ചു കിടക്കുന്നു. ജനം അങ്ങോട്ട് ഓടിയടുത്തു...! ഒന്ന് പോയി ചത്തു കിടക്കുന്ന കുട്ടപ്പനെ കാണാന്* ആഗ്രഹിച്ച പലരേയും പ്രായമായവര്* തടഞ്ഞു... കാരണം സമയം... 7 മണി കഴിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നു... ഇനി ആ ഭാഗത്തേക്ക് പോകുക അത്ര നല്ലതല്ലാത്രേ...! എന്നാലും ചിലെരെങ്കിലും പോയി കണ്ടു....! ആരോ ഒരു പഴയ തുണി കൊണ്ടുവന്ന് കുട്ടപ്പന്റെ ശവം മൂടി ഇട്ടു. അത് ഭയാനകമായ ഒരു കാഴ്ച്ചയായി കണ്ടവര്* പറഞ്ഞു. രാത്രി വൈകിയതിനാല്* പോലീസില്* അറിയിച്ചെങ്കിലും, ഇനി നാളെ എത്താമെന്നായിരുന്നു മറുപടി. കുട്ടപന്റെ വീട്ടുകാര്*... അത് ആര്*ക്കുമറിയില്ലാത്ത മറ്റൊരു കഥയാണ്...!! കുട്ടപ്പന് സ്വന്തമായി ആരുമില്ലാ എന്ന് പറയപ്പെടുന്നു. എന്തായാലും അന്ന് അങ്ങനെ കുട്ടപ്പന്റെ ശവം ആ പനക്ക് കീഴെ ആരും കൂട്ടില്ലാതെ കിടന്നു. കുട്ടപ്പന്റെ അനാഥശവം കാണാന്* പോയവരില്* കൂട്ടുകാരായ അവരും ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു....! അവര്* മൂന്ന് പേര്*... റിജോ, വിനു, കണ്ണന്*...!!
> 
> റിജോയും വിനുവും അടുത്തടുത്താണ് താമസിക്കുന്നത്. കണ്ണന്* ഇത്തിരി ദൂരെയും. ഇനി ഞാ*ന്* സ്വയം കണ്ണനായി കഥ തുടരാം.
> 
> കുട്ടപ്പന്റെ ശവം കണ്ട് തിരിച്ചു മടങ്ങുമ്പോള്* സമയം ഏതാണ്ട് 9 ആവുന്നു. തിരിച്ചു നടക്കുമ്പോള്* ഞങ്ങള്*ക്ക് പറയാന്* പലതുമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. ആ കാട്ടിനുള്ളില്*... ആ പനകളില്* ഉണ്ടെന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കപ്പെടുന്ന യക്ഷിയേക്കുറിച്ച്...! കുട്ടപ്പന് അവയുമായി ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന എന്തോ ഒരു ദുര്*മന്ത്രവാദപരമായ ബന്ധത്തെക്കുറിച്ച്...!! പണ്ടേങ്ങോ പലരും രാത്രി ആ വഴി വരാന്* ശ്രമിച്ച്... അവസാനം ശവമായി തിരിച്ചെത്തിക്കെണ്ടി വന്നതിനേക്കൂറിച്ച്....!! പലതും വിനുവിന്റെ മുത്തച്ചന്* പറഞ്ഞ് കേട്ടതും... അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് അറിയാവുന്നതുമായ കാര്യങ്ങളാണ്. എല്ലാം ഞാനും റിജോയും മൂളികേട്ടു. എനിക്കത്ര പ്രേതത്തിലും പിശാചിലും ഒന്നും വിശ്വാസമില്ലാത്തതിനാല്* തന്നെ ഞാനെല്ലം ഒരു തമാശയായി കേട്ട് നടന്നു. എന്നും നടുന്നു പോകാറുള്ള സ്ഥലമാണേങ്കിലും റിജോക്ക് സ്വല്പം പേടി തോന്നുന്നുണ്ട് എന്നെനിക്ക് ഊഹിക്കാമായിരുന്നു. ഇടക്ക് വച്ച് റിജോയും വിനുവും അവരുടെ വീടെത്തിയതിനാല്* പിരിയാന്* യാത്ര പറയും മുന്*പ്... കുറച്ച് സമയം കൂടി ഞങ്ങള്* അവരുടെ വീട്ടിലേക്ക് പോകുന്ന കോളനി റോഡില്* നിന്ന് സംസാരിച്ചു.
> 
> ...


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 

Nerariyan CBI yile Jishnuvine orma varunnu :Vedi:

----------


## KHILADI

> *ith ondo illayo enn onnum enik ariyilla....
> 
> but chilappol okka ottak nadann pokumbolum evidelum ottak irikumbolum okka chila strange feeling ondavarund...aro ullath pole....athine athmav enn parayam engil anagne....mattoral ullath pole oru feel...
> *


Eda ahtu veronnum alla..Nerariyan CBI yil Mammu aa kochine oru roomilekku kayati vidunille..aa kochu athu vare prethathekurichu ketitilla..baaki ellarum angane alla....oru robot pedikilla..karanam ahtinu manasu illa..aso pediyum illa..nee horror movisil inganathe scens kanditundu ahtu kondu thonni :Meeting:  :Yes2:  :rabbit:

----------


## KHILADI

> some supernaturals name-1
> yakshi
> pretham
> bhootham
> chathan
> vadayakshi
> rakthayakshi
> madan
> mardha
> ...


Fkyile Mammunikalku tags aayi :Komali:  :Komali:  :Komali:

----------


## KHILADI

> dhoomavathi aalukare podi adichu kayatti kollnaval aanu 
> 
> manthram "dhoom dhoom dhoomavathi swaaha" ...  courtesy : Movie *sreek krsihna parunthu*


Sree Krishna Parunthu  :Liar:  :Cool:

----------


## KHILADI

> pazhaya kadhakalil hanumane pattiyum kettitundu ... pully raathri nadannu pokunnavare marathinde chillakal kulukki pedipikkum ennu


 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Chairhit: 

yeny proofs :Yawn:

----------


## KHILADI

> ettumanoor siva kumar ....kottayam pshpettan ...vere oru konappintem inganthe kore kathakal vayichu kore pedi veruthe kalanjittudu pandu...tambi korachoode .. alle ..sreekrishana paranthu mooparude aano.
> 
> 
> kalika aarude novela ??


Details pls :Unsure: dload cheyyanulla :Closedeyes:

----------


## asuyalu

> vella sari moonga killa patti karimpocha ..nisheediniiiiiiiiii.......


vada yakshi, maadan , marutha, aana marutha, mudi marutha, odiyan  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## KHILADI

> pretha padam enna peril kuree koora graphics kaanikunnathanu ippozhathe paripaadi ...


Arundhathi vijayichu :Vandivittu:

----------


## plk

> engana thanen neengunanthu


 :Kicking: .....athu ninakkengane ariyaam..

----------


## Santi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twvPpy546Zs]YouTube - &#x202a;Nilaavinte poonkaavil nishaapushpagandham - Sree Krishnaparanthu (1984)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

----------


## Naradhan

> YouTube - &#x202a;Nilaavinte poonkaavil nishaapushpagandham - Sree Krishnaparanthu (1984)&#x202c;&rlm;


*Kollam ... Nalla vid ....
Dayan, Khooni Murda, Kauff Ki Raat ... thudangiya padangalile vidsum undo ... 
*

----------


## kandahassan

exclusive

ghost found in tamil nadu
YouTube - &#x202a;ghost found in thiruvanna malai in tamil nadu 2.3gp&#x202c;&rlm;

----------


## Santi

> exclusive
> 
> ghost found in tamil nadu
> YouTube - &#x202a;ghost found in thiruvanna malai in tamil nadu 2.3gp&#x202c;&rlm;


rachu ivide aano thamasam....... :Read:

----------


## kandahassan

innu rathri njan urangathe irikkum......ente kayyil ojo board und....krithyam 12 manikku njan ente kali thudangum.....ithil enthenkilum sathyam undo ennu enikariyanam......

----------


## kandahassan

ente veetil innu arumilla.ellavarum attingal ente kudumba veetil poyirikunnu.nale varu...ippol njan mathram ee veetil koode fkyum

----------


## kandahassan

appol sari....namukku nale kanam....njan ente pani thudangan pokunnu.....mezhukuthiriyum ojo boardum ellam sari ayi.........pretham undo illayonu ennu njan theliyikkum.......wait&see

----------


## asuyalu

> appol sari....namukku nale kanam....njan ente pani thudangan pokunnu.....mezhukuthiriyum ojo boardum ellam sari ayi.........pretham undo illayonu ennu njan theliyikkum.......wait&see


"kaatu thaarattum kilimara thoniyil

kanniyilam pen mani nee vaavavo vaavavoo"  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## Sameer

> appol sari....namukku nale kanam....njan ente pani thudangan pokunnu.....mezhukuthiriyum ojo boardum ellam sari ayi.........pretham undo illayonu ennu njan theliyikkum.......wait&see


 Kandahassan  :Neutral:   appol pretham undalle... 
pretham kandane kandu odaane vazhiyullu....  :Joker:

----------


## KHILADI

Kandan thattipoyo

----------


## kandahassan

> Kandan thattipoyo


aru paranju njan marichennu :Chairhit:

----------


## maryland

> aru paranju njan marichennu


 Kandante prethathe KHILADI kandukaanum.... :Scooter:

----------


## KHILADI

> aru paranju njan marichennu


ithu neyano prethamano :Eek:

----------


## Naradhan

I have with me a book called Life after Death .... In which the author/doctor hypnotizes people who had near death experiences and asks them qns about their memories of their after death experiences .... And the author/doctor confirms the after death experiences ....
The book had a terrifying quality to it... 
As it is more scientific .....

----------


## kandahassan

> I have with me a book called Life after Death .... In which the author/doctor hypnotizes people who had near death experiences and asks them qns about their memories of their after death experiences .... And the author/doctor confirms the after death experiences ....
> The book had a terrifying quality to it... 
> As it is more scientific .....


oh......a bookinte vilayenthu?evide kittum :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> appol sari....namukku nale kanam....njan ente pani thudangan pokunnu.....mezhukuthiriyum ojo boardum ellam sari ayi.........pretham undo illayonu ennu njan theliyikkum.......wait&see


  ningal jeevanode undo?

----------


## Naradhan

> oh......a bookinte vilayenthu?evide kittum


Used book stallil ninnu vaangiyathaa .... Oru 50 uruppika koduthu ...  :Celebrate005:

----------


## kandahassan

ghost saiju

----------


## kandahassan

മൈക്കല്* ജാക്സന്റെ പ്രേതം ?

മരണ ശേഷവും മൈക്കല്* ജാക്സണ്* വിവാദം സൃഷിട്ടിക്കുന്നു.ഏറ്റവും ഒടുവില്* വിവാദം സൃഷ്ട്ടിക്കുന്നത് ജാക്സന്റെ പ്രേതം ആണ് .മൈക്കല്* ജാക്സന്റെ കൊട്ടാര സമാനമായ നെവെര്* ലാന്*ഡ്* എന്ന ഗൃഹത്തെക്കുറിച്ച് സി എന്* എന്* സംപ്രേഷണം ചെയ്ത ഇന്*സൈഡര്* നെവെര്* ലാന്*ഡ്* എന്ന പരിപാടിയിലാണ് ജാക്സന്റെ പ്രേതം പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെട്ടത്* .ചാനല്* അധികൃതര്* കാണാത്ത ഈ പ്രേതത്തെ കണ്ടെത്തിയതും പ്രേക്ഷകരാണത്രെ .യുട്യൂബിലൂടെ ഈ വീഡിയോ ദൃശ്യം ലോകം എമ്പാടും അതിവേഗം പരക്കുന്നതായാണ് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട്* 

&#x202a;Ghost Fantasma de Michael Jackson En Neverland Full version&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

----------


## maryland

> ghost saiju


 nirantharam ningale vettayaadum..... :Secret:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## MNP

kandan chetta..ennale rathri enthu sambavich?>?

----------


## kandahassan

> kandan chetta..ennale rathri enthu sambavich?>?


athmavin spundanam njan neril kandu :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## maryland

> athmavin spundanam njan neril kandu


  :Partytime2:  :Partytime2:

----------


## Tintumon

> athmavin spundanam njan neril kandu


AATHMAVINTE VERE ENTHENKILUM KANDO :Sneaky2:

----------


## b a l a r a m a n

pretham undennu tonunilla pakshe illennu parayanum aavilla

----------


## salu

> pretham undennu tonunilla pakshe illennu parayanum aavilla


 :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## PRINCE OF HEARTS

> pretham undennu tonunilla pakshe illennu parayanum aavilla


manushyane ingane pedippikathe

----------


## b a l a r a m a n

> AATHMAVINTE VERE ENTHENKILUM KANDO


 :Oops:  :Shout:  :Shout:  :Shout:  :Shout:  :Shout:

----------


## b a l a r a m a n

> manushyane ingane pedippikathe


pediyullavanu prethm undu pakshe pediyillathavanum pretham undu appol aarkanu pretham illathathu?

----------


## Ravi Tharagan

prethangale kaanuvaanel ennodum koode paranjeru... kure naalaayi kaanaan aagrahikunnu..............

----------


## b a l a r a m a n

> prethangale kaanuvaanel ennodum koode paranjeru... kure naalaayi kaanaan aagrahikunnu..............


kannadi kannadi nokku kanam......................... :Saddam:  :Saddam:  :Saddam:  :Saddam:

----------


## MNP

> athmavin spundanam njan neril kandu


phaagyam..ente aathmaavinu spundanam onnum ella :blackeye:  :blackeye:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

athmavin keerthanam njan kettu...............................

----------


## kandahassan

മകന്  കളിക്കൂട്ടുകാരനായി പ്രേതം

മകന്റെ കളിക്കൂട്ടുകാരനെ കണ്ടു ഞെട്ടിയിരിക്കുകയാണ് ബ്രിട്ടണിലെ ഒരു മാതാവ്. അഞ്ചു വയസുകാരനൊപ്പം കളിക്കുന്ന പ്രേതത്തെ കണ്ടാണ് മാതവ് ഞെട്ടിയത്. അഞ്ചുവയസുകാരന്* സൈറസ് വാല്*ഷ് കളിക്കുന്നത് മൊബൈല്* ഫോണ്* ക്യാമറയില്* പകര്*ത്തുകയായിരുന്നു. ഫോട്ടോ എടുത്തശേഷം അവ പരിശോധിച്ചപ്പോഴാണ് ആ മാതാവ് ഞെട്ടിയത്. കാരണം, ഫോട്ടോയ്*ക്കൊപ്പം അത്ര തെളിയാതെ മറ്റൊരു ബാലനും.മൊബൈല്* ഫോണ്* ക്യാമറയുടെ കുഴപ്പമായിരിക്കുമെന്നു കരുതി വീണ്ടും സൈറസിന്റെ ഫോട്ടോ മാതാവ് എടുത്തു. അതിലും ഈ ബാലന്റെ അവ്യക്തമായ ചിത്രം പതിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നു. മൊബൈല്* ഫോട്ടോയില്* കൃത്രിമം കാണിച്ചിട്ടില്ലെന്നും ഇവര്* വാദിക്കുന്നു

----------


## maryland

*thanks Kandahasan for pretham updates...!*

----------


## swiss

manushyan ottakku kidanurangan thudangumpol ithu polathe thread onnum pokkikkondu varathe... :Doh:

----------


## maryland

> manushyan ottakku kidanurangan thudangumpol ithu polathe thread onnum pokkikkondu varathe...


  :Konnade:  :Konnade:  :Konnade:

----------


## Harry

> manushyan ottakku kidanurangan thudangumpol ithu polathe thread onnum pokkikkondu varathe...


kattilinadiyil aarenkilum undonnu nokkiyo?  :Kudiyanz:

----------


## kandahassan

athmakkal avarude palayangalilekku kudiyeriyirikkunu,ini arum pedikkanda :Yes:

----------


## Tintumon

> athmakkal avarude palayangalilekku kudiyeriyirikkunu,ini arum pedikkanda


Nee palamarathil povukayano :Dirol:

----------


## maryland

> Nee *pala*marathil povukayano


 ini chunnaambu chodichu vannaalundallo.... :Yendhada:

----------


## Naradhan

Manushyaril thanne moonu ganagal undu:

Manushya ganam
Deva ganam
Asura ganam

Ithil Deva ganathinu mathrame prethangale kaanan kazhiyu enni kettittundu ....

Dehi-Deha viyogam nadakkumbol oru Light Tunnel prathyaksha pedunnu.
Most will go through the tunnel .... But some may remain behind .... Avaraanu Ghosts ....

----------


## Naradhan

Ini valare important aayittulla kaaryam .....
Prethangal enna prayogam thettaanu ....
Pretham = Dead Body
Aathmaavu = Ghost

----------


## nanma

> Ini valare important aayittulla kaaryam .....
> Prethangal enna prayogam thettaanu ....
> Pretham = Dead Body
> Aathmaavu = Ghost


prethangale prayogikkunnathu..chooral kondalle... :Hammer:

----------


## nanma

> Manushyaril thanne moonu ganagal undu:
> 
> Manushya ganam
> Deva ganam
> Asura ganam
> 
> Ithil Deva ganathinu mathrame prethangale kaanan kazhiyu enni kettittundu ....
> 
> Dehi-Deha viyogam nadakkumbol oru Light Tunnel prathyaksha pedunnu.
> Most will go through the tunnel .... But some may remain behind .... Avaraanu Ghosts ....


appo maths le multiple cheyyan upayogikkunna ganamo? :Mad: 

parayoo nadaraaa....

----------


## Naradhan

> appo maths le multiple cheyyan upayogikkunna ganamo?
> 
> parayoo nadaraaa....


Thaan kanakku parayaan thudangiyaa ... 
Enna ketto ...

Aa gana-mee gana
Oru gana-miru gana
Veru gana-mathu gana 
mithu gana-madhi gana
Thiru gana-meru ganam .....

Manassilaayo .....  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## nryn

Innale rathri vaayichatha. Muttan saadhanam! Its pretty long, but well worth the effort! Raathri aanel pedichu pandaram adangum!
Source: She found her way into my home : nosleep



> Please, I don't know what  to do. I've tried to tell my wife about this, but she's a science  teacher and thanks to my history of practical jokes, she thinks I'm just  kidding.
>   There is something stalking me. I don't know what it wants, but  almost every night since I started seeing it, it has terrorized me. It  doesn't touch me, it doesn't communicate in any sort of way, it just  fills me with horror. If what I seem to ramble, please forgive me... I  haven't slept in several days.
>   We live in the second floor of a duplex with stairs down the back of  the house to the basement where the laundry machines are. There's a door  at the bottom of the stairs before the door to the basement that looks  out onto our back porch and into the back yard. Six days ago, I was  going down to the basement to bring up some laundry and I glanced out  the door as I passed. There was a figure standing at the far edge of our  yard. Her back was to me, and she was just standing there, looking into  the woods beyond our yard. She was dressed in nothing but a light gown.  It had lots of flowing material coming off of it that was whipping  around in the air slowly. The whole scene creeped me out instantly, but I  thought she might be a friend of our downstairs neighbor, so I  continued to the basement. When I came back up, she wasn't there.
>   The next night, I went down again, and as I passed the back door, I  looked outside. The woman was back. She was exactly like she was the  night before, facing away, not moving. The hair on my arms and neck  stood up straight when I saw her. I was even more creeped out when I  realized she was in the same clothes as the night before. That's when I  did something I shouldn't have... I opened the back door. Leaning out, I  called to her to see if she was okay. She didn't respond. She didn't  make any sort of indcation that she'd heard me. It was freezing cold, so  I shut the door and locked it. Coming back upstairs afterward, I looked  out the window and she was gone again.
>   Later that same night, I was in the bedroom, getting ready to go to  sleep. Everything was dark, because my wife had gone to bed before me.  Our bedroom looks out over the backyard, and my side of the bed faces  the windows, so I have to go past them to get in. As I was doing so, I  suddenly got that same deep dread feeling in my stomach that I had  gotten the first time I saw the figure in the backyard. Something  compelled me to hesitate by the windows. My hands were shaking as I  pulled the curtain back a bit and peeked through the shades into the  backyard. It was a clear night, so the backyard wasn't shrouded in  darkness. The woman was standing in the middle of the backyard, no  longer at the edge of the woods, facing the house with her head tilted  up to look directly at the window I was peeking from. I jerked away  instantly, afraid she had seen me. Her face was covered in shadow and  hair, but I saw her chin and nose. A sharp nose and a thin chin. Gray.  Her skin looks gray, I think. Her hair is black and long. I was so  scared, I jumped into bed and covered myself with the covers.
>   The next day, I played outside in the snow with my four year old  daughter. She wanted me to pull her on her sled in the backyard, but  just the thought of going back there made me scared again, so I talked  her into digging holes in the snow in the front yard. That night, things  went from bad to worse. Somehow, I had managed to forget about the  woman. Then, in the middle of the night, my daughter started crying. Our  bedroom is just across the hall from hers. I thought she might need to  use the bathroom or just be having a bad dream, so I went into her room  to see if she was okay. She was uncovered, curled into a ball on her  mattress. I pulled her covers over her and that's when she whispered to  me.
>   "Daddy, there's someone in my closet."
>   Instant goosebumps. I turned my head slowly toward the closet door at  the end of her bed. Normally, the closet is shut, but now it was open.  The woman was standing in my daughter's closet. Not even when it was  clear that I saw her did she move or make a sound, just stood there and  looked at me through the cracked-open door. My blood ran cold when I saw  her.
>   "Get up," I told my daughter, "Get in my arms, quickly. QUICKLY." she  scrambled up and hugged me tightly and I walked backward out of the  room, watching the closet the entire time. In my mind I imagined her  throwing the closet door open and running at us, arms outstretched. I  just hugged my daughter and walked backward into my room. The woman  never appeared in the doorway. I heard no movement from my daughter's  room. I tucked her into my bed and stood there watching the doorway to  her bedroom. I did not go back in, I just stood there and watched and  listened. When I finally got the courage to climb into bed, I didn't  sleep.
> ...

----------


## ballu

ente bedroom inte window open ayal oru madil ..athinu appuram kulam ....athinte left il oru veedu.

ah veetil oru widow ...avarude oru mon..mol ennivaru annu tamasam..
ah veetile chetan marikumpo his wife was carrying their younger kid ..ah veedinte oru corneril oru puli maram undu ..kurachu varsham munne athu idivettu ettu kathi poyi...ippo oru haunting mansion te feel tarana pole avvide ondu ..ah veetil patti avarude veedinte terracil annu kidappo

ente veedu irikunna area kind of isolated annu...main road keriyal sub road end cheyunna idam ente veedu matre olle...pinne pirakilotu anu veedukal ullathu ...avarku vere vazhi undu ...

oru off day oru late night show kanan Q il poyi tirichu varumpo samayam 2 mani ayye kanum...ente vandide head light matram ulla prakaasham ...suddenly entho ente veedinte left sideile madil inte sideilude minnayam pole poyi..was petrified ...vandi niruthi...ente veetile pattikalum ..adutha veetile pattiyum terracil ninum kura... ah flash was again seen near that puli maram..... cell fone ile torchu vetchu adichu oru kunthavum kandilla ...njan vegam vandi edukan nokki... ..vandi start akunilla ..etra nokitum start akunilla ... njan kazhuthil ulla konda vaayil kandichu pidichu vandiyum unthi otaa ootam ... athu oru exp ayirunnu ..

ente valiachan paranjhathu ..ah bagathu avvide disturbance undakrundu ennu annu..njaanum ratri chilappo pattide whitsling kekumpo nokarundu ...

prethathil vishwasam illatha kondu adikam nokarilla...

----------


## nryn

> prethathil vishwasam illatha kondu adikam nokarilla...


Allelum viswasam illaathavar nokkiya kaanilla!  :Very Happy:  :Shuriken:

----------


## maryland

ee thread enthaa raathri maathram kuthippokki konduvarunnathu...
pediyaavunnu....

----------


## nanma

> Thaan kanakku parayaan thudangiyaa ... 
> Enna ketto ...
> 
> Aa gana-mee gana
> Oru gana-miru gana
> Veru gana-mathu gana 
> mithu gana-madhi gana
> Thiru gana-meru ganam .....
> 
> Manassilaayo .....


meruganathum thirumanathum manasilayi..... :Flowers:

----------


## nanma

> ee thread enthaa raathri maathram kuthippokki konduvarunnathu...
> pediyaavunnu....


rathriyil enthina kannadiyil nokkan ponathu.... :Moodoff:

----------


## maryland

> rathriyil enthina kannadiyil nokkan ponathu....


 pittennu raavile ezhunnettu kannaadiyil nokkumbol aale thirichariyaan vendiyaanu.. :Hammer:

----------


## ballu

> Allelum viswasam illaathavar nokkiya kaanilla!



 :Hahaaa:  :Hahaaa: .........

----------


## maryland

> .........


 ningal thanneyaanu ividuthe pretham :NOT Cool: 
Location: Yamapuri :Confused1:

----------


## Sameer

nryn itta post njan copy cheythu evide ulla penpillerkku ayachu koduthu... innu ellarum pedichu paruvamakum  :Hoennekollu:  

njanum onnu ottakkanallo  :Confused:

----------


## ballu

> ningal thanneyaanu ividuthe pretham
> Location: Yamapuri



 :Vedi:  :Vedi: 

after all i have gone through in that past few days this is the best place to be in ..!!! :Cursing:

----------


## Naradhan

> meruganathum thirumanathum manasilayi.....


Thaan kidakkunathu Bhoota ganathilaa...  :Kettoda:

----------


## nanma

> Thaan kidakkunathu Bhoota ganathilaa...


thettipoyallo nadaraaa......nalla onnamtharam kattilil thanneya njan kedakkunnathu.. :Toobad:

----------


## Naradhan

> thettipoyallo nadaraaa......nalla onnamtharam kattilil thanneya njan kedakkunnathu..


Thaan aa kattilu kandu dangi-pani pidikkanda ...  :Beee:

----------


## kandahassan

Oridathu Oru Naal

&#x202a;Oridathu Oru Naal - a short horror film --- PART 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
&#x202a;Oridathu Oru Naal - a short horror film --- PART 2&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
&#x202a;Oridathu Oru Naal - a short horror film --- PART 3&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## Naradhan

*GHOSTS*

            Ghosts are earthbound spirits of human beings and animals that manifest in both the physical and spiritual realms.  Ghosts are spirits and alive, retaining the mind of the individual.  True ghosts are not dead, for death is an illusion.  

It is theorized that some ghosts seem to be residual energy left behind by a person before passing.	These types of ghosts are considered unintelligent, because they seem to continue to walk the same paths and do the same things - with no interaction with the current physical environment or people.  This is called a “haunt.”  

Another theory is that an unintelligent haunting may be just that the person is so trapped by their own mind that they repeat the trauma, unaware of witnesses in the physical realm.  In contrast, ghosts which react with people and/or the physical environment are called an "intelligent haunting." 

           Poltergeist ghosts are typically believed to not be ghosts at all, but physical manifestations of mental trauma through “psycho kinesis” by an unaware family member.  Ghosts have been known to move objects, flip light switches and even cause electrical disturbances.  Often, they speak to us through thoughts that many may discount as their own.  Many describe the presence of spirit or ghosts as goose bumps. The most common ghosts reported seen are shadow people.

          Ghosts, spirits, or phantoms are typically depicted as orbs, ectoplasm, apparitions, vortexes, dark shadows, and energy.  They have been captured in ghost stories, EVP, ghost videos and ghost pictures.  Some ghosts have been reported to be highly reactive with the present day environment and bring messages, warnings, harassment, and even protection over people.  

          But in contrast, other ghosts seem very un-attentive, mindless, and just “going about their business;” perhaps “locked” in the past through prior trauma.  Ghosts are usually not described as solid matter, but “transparent” in nature.  Yet, it has been reported that some have conversed with seemingly “solid” people who then vanish after what is usually a message.  Only later does the person realize they were speaking with a ghost.

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

prethangal unarnnu thudangi :Clap:

----------


## maryland

> prethangal unarnnu thudangi


 ningalkku urakkam kittunnille....? :Yendhonnadhu:

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zah-FEHcj8]&#x202a;worst horror scene i&#39;ve ever seen&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Harry

> &#x202a;worst horror scene i've ever seen&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


ningalkku ettavum ishttapetta horror film anennu thonnunnallo ithu. pandum ithu piost cheythathaathu




> *ellavarkkum rathriyil pedikkan oru video..........*
> YouTube - worst horror scene i've ever seen

----------


## maryland

> ningalkku ettavum ishttapetta horror film anennu thonnunnallo ithu. pandum ithu piost cheythathaathu


  :Taz:  kure naalukalkkushesham FK-yil vannathaanu Ponkunnamkaran...
avideyum vannallo ee search engine!  :Warnyellow:

----------


## Shivettan

ningalkku aarkkengilum prethanubhavangal undayittundo?...

----------


## nryn

Chumma parayunnathalla. 2-3 days aayi njangade veetil cheriya prashnam. Day before yesterday njanum roomiyum urangunnu. Njan TV de sound kettaanu ezhunettathu. Aadyam karuthi raavile aayennu. Time nokkiyappo 3:30. Roomie muttan urakkam. Veetile vere oru roomilum anakkamilla. Njan appozhaanu TV le paatu sradhichathu.
"aaj fir jeene kee tamannaa hain, aaj fir marane kaa iraadaa hain"
Ice aayi poi. Ezhuneetu plug off chiayaathe, ethi valinju switch kuthi off chiaythu kidannurangi. Raavile mattullavarodu chodichappo avanmaarkku no idea. Pinne ithellam marannu. Yesterday I slept very late. Oru 3-3:30 aayi kaanum. Raavile room mate vilikkunna kettaanu unarnnathu. Avan paranju avan raathri TV le plug ooriyittittaanu kidannathu. But ippo athu bhadramaayi fit chaiythirikkunnu! Innini enthaanaavo. Ee randu divasavum pachayaayi thanne aanu ellaarum kidannathu. Without any madyam.

----------


## Shivettan

> Chumma parayunnathalla. 2-3 days aayi njangade veetil cheriya prashnam. Day before yesterday njanum roomiyum urangunnu. Njan TV de sound kettaanu ezhunettathu. Aadyam karuthi raavile aayennu. Time nokkiyappo 3:30. Roomie muttan urakkam. Veetile vere oru roomilum anakkamilla. Njan appozhaanu TV le paatu sradhichathu.
> "aaj fir jeene kee tamannaa hain, aaj fir marane kaa iraadaa hain"
> Ice aayi poi. Ezhuneetu plug off chiayaathe, ethi valinju switch kuthi off chiaythu kidannurangi. Raavile mattullavarodu chodichappo avanmaarkku no idea. Pinne ithellam marannu. Yesterday I slept very late. Oru 3-3:30 aayi kaanum. Raavile room mate vilikkunna kettaanu unarnnathu. Avan paranju avan raathri TV le plug ooriyittittaanu kidannathu. But ippo athu bhadramaayi fit chaiythirikkunnu! Innini enthaanaavo. Ee randu divasavum pachayaayi thanne aanu ellaarum kidannathu. Without any madyam.


ithu athu thannne...  :Confused: 

tv kanunna reethiyil oru hidden cam vechu nokkayurnnille...sathyam ariyayurnnallo...

----------


## nryn

> ithu athu thannne... 
> 
> tv kanunna reethiyil oru hidden cam vechu nokkayurnnille...sathyam ariyayurnnallo...


Ithu vare kooduthal shalyam onnum illa. Ippo njan veetil ottakkaanu. Raathri oru infrared cam vechu nokkanam. Pinne cam ullappo randu divasathekku lungikku pakaram pant ittu kidannu urangendi varum enna prashnam maathre ullu.

----------


## Shivettan

> Ithu vare kooduthal shalyam onnum illa. Ippo njan veetil ottakkaanu. Raathri oru infrared cam vechu nokkanam. Pinne cam ullappo randu divasathekku lungikku pakaram pant ittu kidannu urangendi varum enna prashnam maathre ullu.


aadyam oru soochana tharum..athaanu ee tv on aakkal paripadi...viratti odikkan..

athu kazhinju kaduppappetta kriyakalilekku kadakkum...angane aanu athinte oru reethi..

btb infra red cam vechennu karuthi lungi uduthal entha kuzhappam?...  :Thinking:

----------


## maryland

> Chumma parayunnathalla. 2-3 days aayi njangade veetil cheriya prashnam. Day before yesterday njanum roomiyum urangunnu. Njan TV de sound kettaanu ezhunettathu. Aadyam karuthi raavile aayennu. Time nokkiyappo 3:30. Roomie muttan urakkam. Veetile vere oru roomilum anakkamilla. Njan appozhaanu TV le paatu sradhichathu.
> "aaj fir jeene kee tamannaa hain, aaj fir marane kaa iraadaa hain"
> Ice aayi poi. Ezhuneetu plug off chiayaathe, ethi valinju switch kuthi off chiaythu kidannurangi. Raavile mattullavarodu chodichappo avanmaarkku no idea. Pinne ithellam marannu. Yesterday I slept very late. Oru 3-3:30 aayi kaanum. Raavile room mate vilikkunna kettaanu unarnnathu. Avan paranju avan raathri TV le plug ooriyittittaanu kidannathu. But ippo athu bhadramaayi fit chaiythirikkunnu! Innini enthaanaavo. Ee randu divasavum pachayaayi thanne aanu ellaarum kidannathu. Without any madyam.


 Prethathe TV kaanaanum sammathikkille.... :Ho:

----------


## Sameer

> aadyam oru soochana tharum..athaanu ee tv on aakkal paripadi...viratti odikkan..
> 
> athu kazhinju kaduppappetta kriyakalilekku kadakkum...angane aanu athinte oru reethi..
> 
> btb infra red cam vechennu karuthi lungi uduthal entha kuzhappam?...


nryn mms irangum athra thanne....  :Engane:

----------


## Sameer

> Chumma parayunnathalla. 2-3 days aayi njangade veetil cheriya prashnam. Day before yesterday njanum roomiyum urangunnu. Njan TV de sound kettaanu ezhunettathu. Aadyam karuthi raavile aayennu. Time nokkiyappo 3:30. Roomie muttan urakkam. Veetile vere oru roomilum anakkamilla. Njan appozhaanu TV le paatu sradhichathu.
> "aaj fir jeene kee tamannaa hain, aaj fir marane kaa iraadaa hain"
> Ice aayi poi. Ezhuneetu plug off chiayaathe, ethi valinju switch kuthi off chiaythu kidannurangi. Raavile mattullavarodu chodichappo avanmaarkku no idea. Pinne ithellam marannu. Yesterday I slept very late. Oru 3-3:30 aayi kaanum. Raavile room mate vilikkunna kettaanu unarnnathu. Avan paranju avan raathri TV le plug ooriyittittaanu kidannathu. But ippo athu bhadramaayi fit chaiythirikkunnu! Innini enthaanaavo. Ee randu divasavum pachayaayi thanne aanu ellaarum kidannathu. Without any madyam.


 :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh: 
TV kandu marichu poya etho pretham.... 3:30 nalle pandu dhoordarshanil "jwaalayaaayi" vannondirunnathu... appol  :Neutral:

----------


## Shivettan

> TV kandu marichu poya etho pretham.... 3:30 nalle pandu dhoordarshanil "jwaalayaaayi" vannondirunnathu... appol


jwaalayaay uchakku allayurnnno....
pathirathri 3.30kku dooradarshan il grains matrame undakumayurnnullu....delhi relay polum illa...  :Confused:

----------


## Sameer

> jwaalayaay uchakku allayurnnno....
> pathirathri 3.30kku dooradarshan il grains matrame undakumayurnnullu....delhi relay polum illa...


pretham female aanel ithu simple aayi pariharikkam... pant ittu kidannuranguka... alla male aanel  :Devil2:   meppadan thanne varendi varum...

----------


## Shivettan

> pretham female aanel ithu simple aayi pariharikkam... pant ittu kidannuranguka... alla male aanel   meppadan thanne varendi varum...


meppaadan atharakkaran aano...shehhhh....janthu....  :Doh:

----------


## nasrani

> Chumma parayunnathalla. 2-3 days aayi njangade veetil cheriya prashnam. Day before yesterday njanum roomiyum urangunnu. Njan TV de sound kettaanu ezhunettathu. Aadyam karuthi raavile aayennu. Time nokkiyappo 3:30. Roomie muttan urakkam. Veetile vere oru roomilum anakkamilla. Njan appozhaanu TV le paatu sradhichathu.
> "aaj fir jeene kee tamannaa hain, aaj fir marane kaa iraadaa hain"
> Ice aayi poi. Ezhuneetu plug off chiayaathe, ethi valinju switch kuthi off chiaythu kidannurangi. Raavile mattullavarodu chodichappo avanmaarkku no idea. Pinne ithellam marannu. Yesterday I slept very late. Oru 3-3:30 aayi kaanum. Raavile room mate vilikkunna kettaanu unarnnathu. Avan paranju avan raathri TV le plug ooriyittittaanu kidannathu. But ippo athu bhadramaayi fit chaiythirikkunnu! Innini enthaanaavo. Ee randu divasavum pachayaayi thanne aanu ellaarum kidannathu. Without any madyam.


ithu psycosisiil ninnum nuerosyisilekulla oru sanchaaram anu.......rathriyil tv on aakkunnathum, channel mattunnathum ellam athinte soochana anu 

dr sunnykku kaikaryam cheyyanulla prashanmaeyullu  :Helohelo:

----------


## Santi

> ithu psycosisiil ninnum nuerosyisilekulla oru sanchaaram anu.......rathriyil tv on aakkunnathum, channel mattunnathum ellam athinte soochana anu 
> 
> dr sunnykku kaikaryam cheyyanulla prashanmaeyullu


malayalam polum sharikariytha nryn hindyil pattu padunthum fm radio polum illtha room il lcd tv undennu thonunathum ellam ithinte bhagam aayi kanavunthanu....

----------


## kandahassan

athmakkalkku divasena oru thulli chora kodukku....ningale kali anugrahikkum :Yes:

----------


## nryn

> malayalam polum sharikariytha nryn hindyil pattu padunthum fm radio polum illtha room il lcd tv undennu thonunathum ellam ithinte bhagam aayi kanavunthanu....


TV LCD alla. Nalla onnaamtharam chinese TV aanu. Veetil oru guest vannitundu. Avan Saudi yil ninnum vannathaanu. Ini avante koode valla prethavum plane keri ponno ennum doubt undu. Enthaayalum innu avan thirichu povum, pretham undel avante koode angu poya mathiyaayirunu.

----------


## nryn

> jwaalayaay uchakku allayurnnno....
> pathirathri 3.30kku dooradarshan il grains matrame undakumayurnnullu....delhi relay polum illa...





> ithu psycosisiil ninnum nuerosyisilekulla oru  sanchaaram anu.......rathriyil tv on aakkunnathum, channel mattunnathum  ellam athinte soochana anu 
> 
> dr sunnykku kaikaryam cheyyanulla prashanmaeyullu


Ente room mate pant ittaanu kidakkunnath. Janthu kazhinja moonnu divasamaayi raathri nilavili aanu. Oro thala vettaan vendi varunnu ennaanu avante swapnam. Njaanum bheekara swapnangal kaanunnu. But athilokke oru detached observer aayittaanu thonniyathu. Athayathu pedi aavunnilla. Ini njan thanne aano pretham?  :Secret:

----------


## Sameer

> Ente room mate pant ittaanu kidakkunnath. Janthu kazhinja moonnu divasamaayi raathri nilavili aanu. Oro thala vettaan vendi varunnu ennaanu avante swapnam. Njaanum bheekara swapnangal kaanunnu. But athilokke oru detached observer aayittaanu thonniyathu. Athayathu pedi aavunnilla. Ini njan thanne aano pretham?


 :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## nasrani

> TV LCD alla. Nalla onnaamtharam chinese TV aanu. Veetil oru guest vannitundu. Avan Saudi yil ninnum vannathaanu. Ini avante koode valla prethavum plane keri ponno ennum doubt undu. Enthaayalum innu avan thirichu povum, pretham undel avante koode angu poya mathiyaayirunu.


ennalum bangalore pole oru metroyil okke pretham undavumo??  :Thinking: athum hindi pretham

----------


## asuyalu

> athmakkalkku divasena oru thulli chora kodukku....ningale kali anugrahikkum


 :Ho:   :Ho:   :Ho:

----------


## asuyalu

> ennalum bangalore pole oru metroyil okke pretham undavumo?? athum hindi pretham


Bangalore undu .. enikku anubhavam undu  :Yes:

----------


## nasrani

> Ente room mate pant ittaanu kidakkunnath. Janthu kazhinja moonnu divasamaayi raathri nilavili aanu. Oro thala vettaan vendi varunnu ennaanu avante swapnam. Njaanum bheekara swapnangal kaanunnu. But athilokke oru detached observer aayittaanu thonniyathu. Athayathu pedi aavunnilla. Ini njan thanne aano pretham?


tv,bheekara swapanam............... :Head Hurts Kr: 
aakepade prashanam aanallo.......ethengilum poojariye vilichu ozhippikku

----------


## nasrani

> Bangalore undu .. enikku anubhavam undu


athu majesticil ulla yakshikal alle  :Engane: .........ithu athalla

----------


## asuyalu

> athu majesticil ulla yakshikal alle .........ithu athalla


alla Mr.  :Nea:  ... njangal thaamsachirunna Sanjaya nagarile veetil pretha badha undayirunnu ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Shivettan

> Bangalore undu .. enikku anubhavam undu


anubhavthinide etho pillaar police police ennu chumma vilichu paranjathum athu ketta ningal vivasthranayi janal vazhi chaadi oodiyathum okke alle...

athuvere ithuvere....

----------


## Shivettan

> tv,bheekara swapanam...............
> aakepade prashanam aanallo.......ethengilum poojariye vilichu ozhippikku


ozhippikkan enthina poojari...

ethelum BAR il chennal pore...nannayi ozhichu tharunna bartenders undakumallo...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## asuyalu

> anubhavthinide etho pillaar police police ennu chumma vilichu paranjathum athu ketta ningal vivasthranayi janal vazhi chaadi oodiyathum okke alle...
> 
> athuvere ithuvere....


Asleelam parayathe Mr. 

serious aayi oru pretha kadha parayanum sammathikille?  :Beee:

----------


## kandahassan

kulathupuzha vanathil pandu oru pennu durooha sahacharyathil marichitund...varshangalkku munpu maricha pennine innum palarum kandu :Yes:

----------


## asuyalu

> ozhippikkan enthina poojari...
> 
> ethelum BAR il chennal pore...nannayi ozhichu tharunna bartenders undakumallo...


Nanma phoneil vilichirunnalle?  :Taunt:

----------


## nryn

> ozhippikkan enthina poojari...
> 
> ethelum BAR il chennal pore...nannayi ozhichu tharunna bartenders undakumallo...


Athokke ullu raksha. Friday, Saturday onnum oru prashnavum illaayirunnu.  :Devil2:

----------


## Sameer

> ozhippikkan enthina poojari...
> 
> ethelum BAR il chennal pore...nannayi ozhichu tharunna bartenders undakumallo...


ithokke kettu nilkkan mathram kshamyundo nryn prethathinu  :Brick wall:

----------


## Shivettan

> Asleelam parayathe Mr. 
> 
> serious aayi oru pretha kadha parayanum sammathikille?


enkil aa prethaanubhavam ivide varnichaalum kiliye...

----------


## kandahassan

ente appuppan madane nerittu kanditund :Ho:

----------


## nryn

> ennalum bangalore pole oru metroyil okke pretham undavumo?? athum hindi pretham


Undengil avar bangalore le kaanu. Ippozhaanu orthathu. Ivide aduthoru veetil 5-6 dance bar girls thaamasam undaayirunnu. Vann bandavasakke aayittu. 1-2 aazchayaayittu kaanane illa. Ini athungal aathmakalaayi maariyo aavo.

----------


## Shivettan

> Athokke ullu raksha. Friday, Saturday onnum oru prashnavum illaayirunnu.


apo vellamadikkatha divasangalil aanu prashnam alle...

ipo manasilayi karyam...  :Chairhit:

----------


## Shivettan

> ente appuppan madane nerittu kanditund


maadante kude photos vallathum?..

----------


## asuyalu

> enkil aa prethaanubhavam ivide varnichaalum kiliye...


mood poyi pinneedavattey kaakkaala  :Hahaaa:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> ente appuppan madane nerittu kanditund


 swantham appooppan ninne onnu kandennu vacu enthu sambhavikkananu..

----------


## asuyalu

> ente appuppan madane nerittu kanditund


ennuvechaal?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> maadante kude photos vallathum?..


madan oru theegolam anu,njangade veetile muringayil vannirikunathu kanditundennu appuppan paranju :Clap:

----------


## asuyalu

> madan oru theegolam anu,njangade veetile muringayil vannirikunathu kanditundennu appuppan paranju


Ennittu muringa kathiyo?  :Helpsmilie:

----------


## Vito Corleone

*These are utter nonsense to fool the people. Don't believe in this kind of superstitions*

----------


## kandahassan

> *These are utter nonsense to fool the people. Don't believe in this kind of superstitions*


ithu ethavante fake anada :Warnred:  :Warnred:  :Warnred:

----------


## Shivettan

> *These are utter nonsense to fool the people. Don't believe in this kind of superstitions*


onnu chumma iri corleone...

ivide palarkkum anubhavangal undayittundu... kandahassan maadanem maruthayeyum okke kandittundu...

----------


## asuyalu

> onnu chumma iri corleone...
> 
> ivide palarkkum anubhavangal undayittundu... kandahassan maadanem maruthayeyum okke kandittundu...


Ningalkku anubhavanagal onnum ille?  :Read:

----------


## MeoW

enikku anubhavam undaayi... njan oru chathane neril kandu... may maasam aanu... oru saturday morning madiwala il vechu... bike urutti kondu pokunna chathane.. oh.. bhayanakam..

----------


## nryn

> *These are utter nonsense to fool the people. Don't believe in this kind of superstitions*


Prethathinte aduthu valya don aanennonnum paranjittu karyamilla. Sookshicho!

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> Ningalkku anubhavanagal onnum ille?


 atheyullu..pakshe purathu parayan kollilla...alle shivaneeee...........

----------


## Shivettan

> enikku anubhavam undaayi... njan oru chathane neril kandu... may maasam aanu... oru saturday morning madiwala il vechu... bike urutti kondu pokunna chathane.. oh.. bhayanakam..


njanum maymasam thanneya kande....coimbatore-bnglr bus il vannirangi aa chaathan... annu oru karuthavavu divasam aayurnu...  :Confused:

----------


## MeoW

> njanum maymasam thanneya kande....coimbatore-bnglr bus il vannirangi aa chaathan... annu oru karuthavavu divasam aayurnu...


 :Angel:  :Angel:  :Helpsmilie:

----------


## Shivettan

> Ningalkku anubhavanagal onnum ille?


ille ennu...athallle ullu...

pakshe kettal viswasikkan polum kazhiyilla...

orikkal orudivasam...rathri 2am timel palakkad nenmara routel njangal with family pokuvayrunnu...oru car il....

annu oru sambhavam undayi...

innum oru ulkkidilathode matram orkkan kazhiyunna sambhavam...!

athu njan nale parayam...alterlife machan enne wait cheythu lemon grass bar il irikkunnu...poyechum varam....
nale kanam boys....

----------


## MeoW

> njanum maymasam thanneya kande....coimbatore-bnglr bus il vannirangi aa chaathan... Annu oru karuthavavu divasam aayurnu...


aa chaathan kfc kittathe alayunna chathan aanennu kettitundu...

----------


## Shivettan

> atheyullu..pakshe purathu parayan kollilla...alle shivaneeee...........


purathu paranjal aalukal bhayachakithar aayekkam...atha parayaathe....  :Anxious:

----------


## Santi

> ennalum bangalore pole oru metroyil okke pretham undavumo?? athum hindi pretham


bangalore oru kuttichathane veetil valrthunna family ennu paranju news okke vannirunallo.....

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> purathu paranjal aalukal bhayachakithar aayekkam...atha parayaathe....


 athe...parayathirikkunnathanu nallathu....alukal..chakith.....chakitharakanada..  .

----------


## kandahassan

yakshipuranam enna oru vedam ente kayyil undu.athu vayichal ningalkku manasilakum yakshi undo illayo ennu :Yes:

----------


## asuyalu

> yakshipuranam enna oru vedam ente kayyil undu.athu vayichal ningalkku manasilakum yakshi undo illayo ennu


ee book ente kayyilum undayirunnu ... orikkal oru kootukaranu koduthu pinne thirichu kittiyilla  :Blush:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> yakshipuranam enna oru vedam ente kayyil undu.athu vayichal ningalkku manasilakum yakshi undo illayo ennu


 ake 4 vedamalleyullu....ini spelng thettiyathano... :study:

----------


## kandahassan

> ee book ente kayyilum undayirunnu ... orikkal oru kootukaranu koduthu pinne thirichu kittiyilla


ningade jeevithathil sambhavicha ettavum valiya thettanu athu...athil yakshiye engane prethyakshamakkam ennu und...... :Swear:

----------


## kandahassan

> ake 4 vedamalleyullu....ini spelng thettiyathano...


sanskrit vedangal 4 ennam....yakshipuranam malayalam vedam  :Yes2:

----------


## nasrani

> ningade jeevithathil sambhavicha ettavum valiya thettanu athu...athil yakshiye engane prethyakshamakkam ennu und......


athokke avanu ariyam............yakshiyude phone number okke avanu kanapadam anu

----------


## Harry

> ake 4 vedamalleyullu....ini spelng thettiyathano...


rathi nir vedham  :Beach1:

----------


## Vito Corleone

> Prethathinte aduthu valya don aanennonnum paranjittu karyamilla. Sookshicho!



hahhaa...enik idhilonum viswasamilla bhai. (I am not an atheist. daivathil viswasamund)

----------


## Vito Corleone

> onnu chumma iri corleone...
> 
> ivide palarkkum anubhavangal undayittundu... kandahassan maadanem maruthayeyum okke kandittundu...


*maadan, marutha, brahmarakshassu, odiyan..etc etc

pandathe muthassikathakal!*

----------


## maryland

> *These are utter nonsense to fool the people. Don't believe in this kind of superstitions*





> *maadan, marutha, brahmarakshassu, odiyan..etc etc*
> 
> *pandathe* muthassika*thaka*l*!*


 pandathe muthassikalokke aanu ippol prethangalaayi varunnathu.... :Eek:

----------


## Sameer

mmde nryn  :Confused1:   innu rathri 3:30 am nu enthu sambhavichu kanumo entho?

----------


## Harry

> ille ennu...athallle ullu...
> 
> pakshe kettal viswasikkan polum kazhiyilla...
> 
> orikkal orudivasam...rathri 2am timel palakkad nenmara routel njangal with family pokuvayrunnu...oru car il....
> 
> annu oru sambhavam undayi...
> 
> innum oru ulkkidilathode matram orkkan kazhiyunna sambhavam...!
> ...


nenmara or nemmara? innale marupuram film kandappol athil sukumaran jayaraminodu chodhikkundaayirunnu

----------


## nasrani

> nenmara or nemmara? innale marupuram film kandappol athil sukumaran jayaraminodu chodhikkundaayirunnu


sathyathil etha corrent?? ningade nadu taliparamb ano taliparamba ano?

----------


## Harry

> sathyathil etha corrent?? ningade nadu taliparamb ano taliparamba ano?


 :Shuriken:  ........

----------


## nasrani

> ........


  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Shivettan

> nenmara or nemmara? innale marupuram film kandappol athil sukumaran jayaraminodu chodhikkundaayirunnu


NENMARA aanu correct....

----------


## nryn

> mmde nryn   innu rathri 3:30 am nu enthu sambhavichu kanumo entho?


Innu shalyam onnum undaayilla! Veetile guest innale poi. Avante koode trainil keri poi kaanum..  :Scooter:

----------


## Sameer

> Innu shalyam onnum undaayilla! Veetile guest innale poi. Avante koode trainil keri poi kaanum..


armadham  :Celebrate005:

----------


## nryn

> armadham


Innu muthal gymil poi thudangi. Thalkaalam armaadithinu vakupilla.  :Confused:

----------


## S.K

Ithu Oru yakshiyude katha aano ennu chodichaal athinutharam undakanam ennilla...ennaal yakshi rakshicha kathayaano ennu chodichaal yakshi aaraayirunnu ennum parayanaavilla....

Katha thudangunnathu varshangalkku munpu..mobile phonil call varaatha oru karkkidaka sandya kazhinja nerathu...pakalu maayuvolam thoraathe peytha mazha thodukale nira thodukalaakki....muttathekku raathriyile ettathil vellam kayarum ennurappaaya nimisham aanu aa veettukaar paathi vellathil mungiya thadi paalam kadannu appurathe aa veettilekku poyaathu....

aa veettil oru payyanundu...avante pranayini aanu niranjozhukunna thodum kadannu marappalathiloode avante veettilekku karkidaka  sandhyayil kadannu vannathu.....eppozhum pokuvaan thayyaraayirikkunna bulbinte nanutha vettathil avalude mukham aduthekku varunnathu avan mattarum kaanathe janalazhikalkkidayilude nokkunnundaayirunnu....

aval kadannu varunnathu oru chammalode aanu.....vazhakkitta oruthante veettilekku abhayam thedi varumbolundaakunna chammal....ennaal avana vazhakku theeraan karanamaayekkavunna karkidaka mazhaye ishtapeduvaan thudangukayaayirunnu....mukhathekku thurannitta janal vathililude kadannu varunna thoovanadikale avan ishtapeduvaan thudangi .....

ammayude saari thumbinu purakilaayi  thante pusthakam maarodu cherthu avante veedinte varanthayil avalum kayari......appol avalude veedinaduthaayi thekku kizhakke moolayilulla palamarathinaduthu  oru nizhal anangi......janalil aval varunnathum nokkiyirunna avan athu kandu......varaanthayil nilkunnathu yadarthyamo atho nizhalo??......

karkidaka mazha pinneyum shakthi poondu thudangi......bulbinte velicham mannenna vilakkinu vazhimaari....paala maram iruttil mungi.....pakshe avanppolum avide oru nizhal thanne nokki nilkunnathu pole thonni.....

Oru Pakal samayathu nadanna vazhakkine kurichavan orthu.....annu karkkidaka mazha thudangiyittilla.....ennaal pittennu karkidakam onnam theeyathi ayathinaal avalude veetile paala marathinadiyil kudiyirikkunna yakshimaarkku poojayundu....avalaanu pakal palamarathinu chuttum adichu vrithiyaakkuvaan vannathu....oraal koottundenkil maathrame paala marathinte kadaykalekku aarum povukayullu......annentho aval ottayku, athum uchaveyil aval paala marathanalil yakshimaar sora paranjirikkunnidathekku chennu......

(Thudarum)

----------


## nasrani

sk annan oru ettumanoor sivakumar line aanallo............nannayitundu , kurachu erivum koodi chertholu

----------


## asuyalu

> Ithu Oru yakshiyude katha aano ennu chodichaal athinutharam undakanam ennilla...ennaal yakshi rakshicha kathayaano ennu chodichaal yakshi aaraayirunnu ennum parayanaavilla....
> 
> Katha thudangunnathu varshangalkku munpu..mobile phonil call varaatha oru karkkidaka sandya kazhinja nerathu...pakalu maayuvolam thoraathe peytha mazha thodukale nira thodukalaakki....muttathekku raathriyile ettathil vellam kayarum ennurappaaya nimisham aanu aa veettukaar paathi vellathil mungiya thadi paalam kadannu appurathe aa veettilekku poyaathu....
> 
> aa veettil oru payyanundu...avante pranayini aanu niranjozhukunna thodum kadannu marappalathiloode avante veettilekku karkidaka  sandhyayil kadannu vannathu.....eppozhum pokuvaan thayyaraayirikkunna bulbinte nanutha vettathil avalude mukham aduthekku varunnathu avan mattarum kaanathe janalazhikalkkidayilude nokkunnundaayirunnu....
> 
> aval kadannu varunnathu oru chammalode aanu.....vazhakkitta oruthante veettilekku abhayam thedi varumbolundaakunna chammal....ennaal avana vazhakku theeraan karanamaayekkavunna karkidaka mazhaye ishtapeduvaan thudangukayaayirunnu....mukhathekku thurannitta janal vathililude kadannu varunna thoovanadikale avan ishtapeduvaan thudangi .....
> 
> ammayude saari thumbinu purakilaayi  thante pusthakam maarodu cherthu avante veedinte varanthayil avalum kayari......appol avalude veedinaduthaayi thekku kizhakke moolayilulla palamarathinaduthu  oru nizhal anangi......janalil aval varunnathum nokkiyirunna avan athu kandu......varaanthayil nilkunnathu yadarthyamo atho nizhalo??......
> ...


adipoly  :Yahoo:

----------


## Shivettan

> TV LCD alla. Nalla onnaamtharam chinese TV aanu.  *Veetil oru guest vannitundu. Avan Saudi yil ninnum vannathaanu.* Ini  avante koode valla prethavum plane keri ponno ennum doubt undu.  Enthaayalum innu avan thirichu povum, pretham undel avante koode angu  poya mathiyaayirunu.





> Innu shalyam onnum undaayilla! *Veetile guest innale poi. Avante koode trainil keri poi kaanum..*


soudi kku traino....  :Shocked: 

unbelievable!!!!  Ridiculous!!!..


entho prshnam undu... escaaaaape!!!  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Sameer

> soudi kku traino.... 
> 
> unbelievable!!!!  Ridiculous!!!..
> 
> 
> entho prshnam undu... escaaaaape!!!


neurosisil ninnum psychosislekku oru straight deviation  :Shocked:   Interesting..!!

appol nryn  :Bored:   :d'oh!:

----------


## Sameer

Kollam SK anna....

----------


## Shivettan

> neurosisil ninnum psychosislekku oru straight deviation   Interesting..!!
> 
> appol nryn


FK ile manasikarogi nammal samshayichapole nasrani alla...athu....athu...nammude nryn aanu...  :No:

----------


## nasrani

> FK ile manasikarogi nammal samshayichapole nasrani alla...athu....athu...nammude nryn aanu...


appol wagamonil vechu jetti upeksicha aa rogi...........annu nryn nammude koode undayirunno??   :No:

----------


## Sameer

> FK ile manasikarogi nammal samshayichapole nasrani alla...athu....athu...nammude nryn aanu...


varunna K&C release day Devarajan masterude chora kudikkathe nryn le Lal fan adangilla...  :Read:

----------


## Shivettan

> appol wagamonil vechu jetti upeksicha aa rogi...........annu nryn nammude koode undayirunno??


annu nryn kunjachanil aaveshichirunnu ennaanu meppaadan paranjath...

----------


## Shivettan

> varunna K&C release day Devarajan masterude chora kudikkathe nryn le Lal fan adangilla...


oru pomvazhiye kanunnullu...bradlyude randu prabandhangal refer cheythapo kittiyathaanu..dr.sunny copy adikkan vittu poya bhaagam...devarajan masterude aanennum paranju valla pothinteyo aadinteyo chora k&C release nte thale divasam nryn ne pidichu ketti angu kudippikkuka...ichiri naranga acharum naavil thechu koduthekkuka...shubham!...shesham chinthyam!..

----------


## nasrani

> oru pomvazhiye kanunnullu...bradlyude randu prabandhangal refer cheythapo kittiyathaanu..dr.sunny copy adikkan vittu poya bhaagam...devarajan masterude aanennum paranju valla pothinteyo aadinteyo chora k&C release nte thale divasam nryn ne pidichu ketti angu kudippikkuka...ichiri naranga acharum naavil thechu koduthekkuka...shubham!...shesham chinthyam!..


ambada kalla shivan kutta............... :Clap3:  :Clap3: 
nuerosisinte ithra fayanakamya oru version aadyamanu......... :Homygod: 

pandu kalathu ee tharavattil naduvazhy raman karanavar undayirunnu , bangalore ninnum vanna oru lal fane adeham ban cheythu purathakkki athil pinne ee tharavadu mudippikum ennum mam fansinte chora kudikkum enokke paranju aathmavu ithile karangarundu ennanu pazamozhy

----------


## nasrani

> annu nryn kunjachanil aaveshichirunnu ennaanu meppaadan paranjath...


ennittum annu kunjachan oru thulli madyam polum kazhichillallo..... :d'oh!:

----------


## asuyalu

"Kanchana" ennoru tamil pretha padam irangiyittundu .. ningal ellarum kaananam enikku athre ivide parayanullu   :Scooter:

----------


## Naradhan

> "Kanchana" ennoru tamil pretha padam irangiyittundu .. ningal ellarum kaananam enikku athre ivide parayanullu


Athinte reviews athra porayirunnallo ...?

----------


## asuyalu

> Athinte reviews athra porayirunnallo ...?


kandu nokku  :Whistling:

----------


## S.K

Idavam thante avasana kaalathu kathi nilkunna sooryane onnu thanuppikkaan praarthikkunnathu pole....aakashathu mazha mekhangal paala marathinu mukalilaayi nirayuvaan thudangi......Uchaveyilinu kaadinyam kurayunnu....paala marachuvattilekku iruttu pathiye kadannu varaan thudangi....anneramaanu avan avidekku chennathu...Avante varavinaayanu mazhamekhangal paala marachuvattilekku iruttu kondu vannathu.....

kure divasangal aayulla aagraham aanu....avale onnu ketti pidikkanam ennathu....palarudeyum pranayam kettarinjappol thanikkum avarepole onnu pranayapoorthi nadathiyaalo ennoraalochana avanil nirayuvaan thudangiyappol muthal idavappathi mazha thudangiyirunnu.....mazhakkala sandhyakalil ottaykaval thodinu kurukeyulla otta thengin paalathil nadakkumbol oru vazhi mudakkiyaayi chennu ninnalo ennavan palappozhum orthirunnathaanu.....oru marapolum illa enna yaadarthyam manassil kadannu koodumbol avan venda ennu vachu mazhaye kandirikkum aa nerangalil....

paala mara chuvattile nananja ilakal maattumbol thante purakil pathinja shabdathil varunna kaaladipaadukalude udamaye aval nokki......avalude enthaa ennu chodikkunnathinu munne avan avalude munnil thante pallukal kaanichu chirikkaan thudangi.....aval athu nokki ninnu...oppam avanum avalude kannilekku maathramaayi nottam.....yakshikal sora parayal nirthi .....paalamarathinu mukalil idavappathi mazha athinte avasana vatta orukoottal thudangi.....oru cheru kaattu vannirunnenkil.....

uchayurakkam murinja aaro ottathadi paalathilude nadannu varunna shabdam avar kettu....kannil kannil nokkiyirunna avanum avalum oppam thirinju...iniyoru sandarbham kittillayennu thonniya avante kaikal avale punarnnathaanu......pakshe......avide aanu avalude vazhakkarambichathu....Yakshikal avalude rakshaykethiyathaano?????

----------


## Naradhan

> kandu nokku


Oho .... athu njyaanarijilla !!!  :Thinking:

----------


## S.K

> "Kanchana" ennoru tamil pretha padam irangiyittundu .. ningal ellarum kaananam enikku athre ivide parayanullu


innale kidakkayil kidannu moothram ozhichalle......

----------


## nasrani

> "Kanchana" ennoru tamil pretha padam irangiyittundu .. ningal ellarum kaananam enikku athre ivide parayanullu


nee kando............. :Clap:  :Clap: 
rathri kidannu pedicha pole undallo  :Blush:

----------


## kandahassan

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa prethaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  a :Ho:  :Ho:  :Ho:  :Ho:

----------


## maryland

> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa prethaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  a


 innu Friday!
innu 12:30-nu.... :Cold:

----------


## kandahassan

innale rathri 12.10 nu njan njan velikirangiyappol oru roopathe kandu :Ho:

----------


## maryland

> innale rathri 12.10 nu njan njan velikirangiyappol oru roopathe kandu


 ardharaathrikkendinaa velikkirangiyathu?? :Lighten: 




moshanam?? :Cool:

----------


## kandahassan

> ardharaathrikkendinaa velikkirangiyathu??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moshanam??


onnu mullanirangiyatha :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

fkyile cidkale ellam pretham pidikane :Yes:

----------


## payyan

enikkisthamalla ivattakale ...

pedikondalla, vrithiketta janthukkal....  :Coool: 

_(courtesy: Mahadevan -Ghost house)_

----------


## asuyalu

> fkyile cidkale ellam pretham pidikane


athode prethathinde karyam oru theerumanam aavum  :Taunt:

----------


## asuyalu

> innale rathri 12.10 nu njan njan velikirangiyappol oru roopathe kandu


ippozhum parambilano pokaru? attached bathroom ille?  :Read:

----------


## maryland

> ippozhum parambilano pokaru? attached bathroom ille?


 pakshe avide a/c illallo..... :Konnade:

----------


## kandahassan

ചാത്തന്


പരമശിവൻ വനത്തിൽ വേട്ടയാടാൻ പോയപ്പോൾ വനത്തിൽ നിന്ന് മധുരമായ ഒരു സ്ത്രീശബ്ദം കേൾക്കുകയുണ്ടായത്രെ. ശബ്ദത്തിന്റെ ഉടമയെ തേടിയപ്പോൾ കൂളിവാക എന്ന സുന്ദരിയായ സ്ത്രീയെ കാണുകയുണ്ടായി. അവളുടെ സൊഉന്ദര്യത്തിൽ ഭ്രമിച്ച് പരമശിവൻ വേൾച്ചക്കാഗ്രഹിച്ചു. പരമശിവന്റെ ആഗ്രഹം മനസ്സിലായ കൂളിവാക ഭയപ്പെടുകയും, അവളുടെ ഇഷട ദേവതയായ പാ ർ വ്വതിയെ പ്രാർതഥിച്ചു. കാര്യം മനസ്സിലായ ശ്രീ പാർവ്വതി അവളുടെ മുന്നിൽ പ്രത്യക്ഷയായി. ഭയപ്പെടേണ്ടന്ന് പറയുകയും ഇത് അവളുടെ യോഗമാണെന്നും പറയുകയും ചെയ്തു. മാത്രവുമല്ല കൂളിവാക മുജ്ജന്മത്തിൽ ശ്രീ പാ ർ വ്വതിയുടെ തോഴി ആയിരുന്നുവെന്നും പറഞ്ഞു. മുജ്ജന്മത്തിൽ കൂളിവാക ബാല ഗണേശനെ ശ്രീ പാർവ്വതി അറിയാതെ മുലയൂട്ടുകയുണ്ടായി. ഇത് അറിഞ്ഞ പാർ വ്വതി കൂവളയെ അടുത്ത ജന്മത്തിൽ ചണ്ഡാളകുലത്തിൽ ജനിക്കുവാൻ ശപിക്കുകയുണ്ടായി. ശാപം കിട്ടിയ കൂളിവാക കരഞ്ഞുകൊണ്ട് ശ്രീ പാർ വ്വതിയെ കാ ൽ പിടിച്ച ക്ഷമ ചോദിക്കുകയുണ്ടായി. കോപം മാറിയ ശ്രീ പാർ വ്വതി കൂളിവാകയോട് പറഞ്ഞു അടുത്ത ജന്മത്തിൽ നിനക്ക് ശ്രീ പരമേശ്വരന്റെ പുത്രനെ മുലയൂട്ടി വളർത്താൻ ഭാഗ്യമുണ്ടാകും എന്ന് വരം നൽകി. മുജ്ജ്നമ കഥ പറഞ്ഞ് ശേഷം കൂളിവാകയോട് വീട്ടിലേക്ക് ഒരു ഭയം കൂടാതെ പോകാൻ പറഞ്ഞു. അതിനു ശേഷം ദേവി വേഷം മാറി കൂവളയായി മാറി. ശ്രീ പരമമേശ്വരന്റെ അടുത്തേക്ക് പോകുകയും വേൾച്ചയിൽ ഏർപ്പെടുകയും ചെയ്തു. അതിൽ നിന്ന് ഒരു കുട്ടി ഉണ്ടാകുകയും ചെയ്തു. ഈ കുട്ടിയെ ചാത്തൻ എന്നു വിളിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. ഈ കുട്ടിയുടെ സം രക്ഷണത്തിനായി ഒരു പോത്തിനെ നൽക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. ശ്രീ പാ ർ വ്വതി ഈ കുട്ടിയെ കൂളിവാകയെ ഏല്പ്പിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. കുട്ടി കൂളിവാകയുടെ സം രക്ഷണത്തിൽ വളർന്നു.
ചാത്തന് പല അദ്ഭുത ശക്തി ശിവനും പാർ വ്വതിയും നൽകുകയുണ്ടയി. ചാത്തൻ പല തരത്തിലുള്ള സഹായങ്ങളും അത്ഭുതങ്ങളൂം കാട്ടി ആ ഗോത്രത്തിൽ കഴിഞ്ഞു വന്നു. ചാത്തൻ തന്റെ വാഹനമായ പോത്തിൻ പുറത്ത് ഈഴറയും വായിച്ച് കൊണ്ട് വനത്തിൽ ചുറ്റി നടന്നു. തന്റെ എഴാമത്തെ വയസ്സിൽ ഗ്രോത്രക്കാർ നടത്തിയ ജന്മദിനാഘോഷത്തിൽ നാരദമുനി വരുകയും ചാത്തനോട് അവന്റെ മാതാപിതാക്കൾ ആരാണെന്ന് പറയുകയും ചെയ്തു. അവരെ കൈലാസത്തിൽ പോയി കാണുവാൻ ഉപ്ദേശിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു.
വിവരങ്ങൾ അറിഞ്ഞ് ചാത്തൻ കൈലാസത്തിൽ പോയി. അവിടെ ശിവന്റെ വാഹനമായ നന്ദികേശൻ ചാത്തനെ കവാടത്തിൽ വെച്ച് തടഞ്ഞു. ചാത്തൻ അകത്തെക്ക് പോകുവാനായി മഹാവിഷ്ണുവിന്റെ വേഷം മായയാൽ ധരിക്കുകയുണ്ടായി. എന്നിട്ട് ശിവ പാ ർ വ്വതിമാരെ കാണൂകയും ആശിവ്വാദം വാങ്ങുകയും ചെയ്തു. പരമശിവൻ ഏറെ സന്തോഷം തോന്നുകയും വിഷ്ണൂവിന്റെ രൂപം മായയാൽ സ്വീ കരിച്ചതിനാൽ ചാത്തന് വിഷ്ണുമായ എന്ന പേർ നൽകുകയും ചെയ്തു. മാത്രവുല്ല ചാത്തന് എല്ലാതരത്തിലുള്ള അയോധനവിദ്യ പറഞ്ഞുകൊടുക്കുകയും, ജലന്ദരൻ എന്ന അസുരനെ കൊല്ലുവാനുള്ള സൂത്രവും ഉപദേശിച്ചു.
പിന്നീട് ചാത്തൻ മൂന്നു ലോകം കീഴടക്കിയ ജലന്ധരനെ പോരിന് വിളിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. തുടന്ന് ഉണ്ടായ യുദ്ധത്തിൽ ചാത്തൻ മഹാവിഷ്ണൂവിന്റെ ആയുധമായ സുദർശന ചക്രത്തിനെ രൂപം കൊള്ളുകയും ജലന്ധരനെ വധിക്കുവാനായി പിന്നാലെ പോകുകയും ചെയ്തു. ജലന്ധരൻ മൂന്ന് ലോകത്തും പലയിടത്തും ഓടി ഒളിക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങി. അവസാനം കടലിൽ ഒളിച്ചു. പിൻ തുടർന്ന് വന്ന സുദർശന ചക്രത്തിന്റെ ജ്വാലയാൽ കടൽ ജലം തിളക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങി. ചൂട് സഹിക്കാൻ വയ്യാതെ കടലിൽ നിന്ന് പുറത്ത് വന്ന ജലന്ധരൻ വധിക്കപ്പെടുകയും ചെയ്തു. സന്തോഷഭരിതരായ ദേവന്മാർ ചാത്തനെ സ്വ ർ ഗ ലോകത്തേക്ക് കൊണ്ടു പോവുകയും അവിടെ താമസിക്കാൻ നിർ ബ്ബന്ധിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. പക്ഷെ ചാത്തന് താമസിക്കൻ താല്പര്യം പഴയ ഗോത്രവർഗ്ഗക്കാരാണ് എന്നു പറഞ്ഞ് കൊണ്ട് തിരിച്ച് പോവുകയും ചെയ്തു.

ചാത്തന്റെ വളർത്തമ്മയായ കൂളിവാകയെ ഭൃഗാസുരൻ എന്നൊരു അസുരൻ സ്വന്തമാക്കാൻ ആഗ്രഹിച്ചു. ഭൃഗാസുരനെയും അവന്റെ സേനയേയും ചാത്തൻ തന്റെ സഹായിയായ കരിംകുട്ടിയേയും കൂട്ടി യുദ്ധത്തിൽ ഏർപ്പെട്ടു. യുദ്ധത്തിൽ ചാത്തന് മുറിവേറ്റു. മുറിവിൽ നിന്ന് നിലത്ത് വീണ രക്തത്തിൽ നിന്ന് 400 കുട്ടിചാത്തന്മാർ ഉണ്ടായി. ഭൃഗാസുരൻ പ്രയോഗിച്ച 10 ബ്രഹ്മാസ്ത്രങ്ങളൂം 10 കുട്ടിച്ചാത്തൻമാർ* വിഴുങ്ങി സ്വയം ആത്മാഹുതി നടത്തുകയും ചെയ്തു. ശേഷിച്ച 390 കുട്ടിച്ചാത്തന്മാർ എല്ലാം സേനയേയും ഇല്ലാതാക്കുകയും ചാത്തൻ ഭൃഗാസുരനെ വധിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു.

വിഷ്ണൂമായയുടെ പൂജ മൂന്നു തരത്തിലാണ് നടത്തുന്നത്. ഉത്തമമായ ദ്രവ്യങ്ങൾ കൊണ്ടും മധ്യമായതും അധമമായതും കൊണ്ടു പൂജ നടത്തുന്നത്. എന്നിരുന്നാലും അധമമായ പൂജക്ക് തന്നെയാണ് പ്രധാന്യം പറയുന്നത്.

അമൃത് ദേവൻമാർക്കും അസുരന്മാർക്കും പങ്ക് വെക്കുവാനായി മഹാവിഷ്ണു സ്ത്രീ വേഷത്തിൽ അവതാരം കൊണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്. ഈ സ്ത്രീവേഷത്തിനെ വിഷ്ണുമായ എന്നു തന്നെയാണ് പറയുന്നത്. ഈ വിഷ്ണുമായയിൽ മോഹിതനായ ശിവനിൽ ജനിച്ച പുത്രനാണ് ശാസ്താവ്. ശാസ്താവ് പിൽക്കാലത്ത് ഉച്ചാരണ ശൈലി മാറി ചാത്തൻ ആയതെന്നും പറയുന്നു.

വിഷ്ണുമായ ഹിന്ദു മത വിശ്വാസവുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട ഒരു ദൈവമാണ്. വിഷ്ണുമായയെ, ചാത്തൻ എന്ന പേരിലും അറിയപ്പെടുന്നു. ഭാരതത്തിൽ കേരളത്തിൽ ആണ് ഈ വിശ്വാസത്തിന് ശക്തിയുള്ളത്. താന്ത്രികബുദ്ധമതത്തിൽ നിന്നുണ്ടായ ദേവതയാണ്* ചാത്തൻ എന്നും ഇത് ശാസ്താവ് എന്നതിന്റെ ഗ്രാമ്യമാണെന്നും അഭിപ്രായമുണ്ട്.

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

njan ippol cochiyilanu.....ivide ninnum kure prethakathakal sanghadippikammmmmmm

----------


## Saaradhi

> njan ippol cochiyilanu.....ivide ninnum kure prethakathakal sanghadippikammmmmmm


avasaanam pretham vannu peedipichittu pokalle !!!!!!!!!!!  :Tooth:  :Tooth:  :Tooth:  :Tooth:

----------


## Naradhan

> ചാത്തന്
> 
> 
> പരമശിവൻ വനത്തിൽ വേട്ടയാടാൻ പോയപ്പോൾ വനത്തിൽ നിന്ന് മധുരമായ ഒരു സ്ത്രീശബ്ദം കേൾക്കുകയുണ്ടായത്രെ. ശബ്ദത്തിന്റെ ഉടമയെ തേടിയപ്പോൾ കൂളിവാക എന്ന സുന്ദരിയായ സ്ത്രീയെ കാണുകയുണ്ടായി. അവളുടെ സൊഉന്ദര്യത്തിൽ ഭ്രമിച്ച് പരമശിവൻ വേൾച്ചക്കാഗ്രഹിച്ചു. പരമശിവന്റെ ആഗ്രഹം മനസ്സിലായ കൂളിവാക ഭയപ്പെടുകയും, അവളുടെ ഇഷട ദേവതയായ പാ ർ വ്വതിയെ പ്രാർതഥിച്ചു. കാര്യം മനസ്സിലായ ശ്രീ പാർവ്വതി അവളുടെ മുന്നിൽ പ്രത്യക്ഷയായി. ഭയപ്പെടേണ്ടന്ന് പറയുകയും ഇത് അവളുടെ യോഗമാണെന്നും പറയുകയും ചെയ്തു. മാത്രവുമല്ല കൂളിവാക മുജ്ജന്മത്തിൽ ശ്രീ പാ ർ വ്വതിയുടെ തോഴി ആയിരുന്നുവെന്നും പറഞ്ഞു. മുജ്ജന്മത്തിൽ കൂളിവാക ബാല ഗണേശനെ ശ്രീ പാർവ്വതി അറിയാതെ മുലയൂട്ടുകയുണ്ടായി. ഇത് അറിഞ്ഞ പാർ വ്വതി കൂവളയെ അടുത്ത ജന്മത്തിൽ ചണ്ഡാളകുലത്തിൽ ജനിക്കുവാൻ ശപിക്കുകയുണ്ടായി. ശാപം കിട്ടിയ കൂളിവാക കരഞ്ഞുകൊണ്ട് ശ്രീ പാർ വ്വതിയെ കാ ൽ പിടിച്ച ക്ഷമ ചോദിക്കുകയുണ്ടായി. കോപം മാറിയ ശ്രീ പാർ വ്വതി കൂളിവാകയോട് പറഞ്ഞു അടുത്ത ജന്മത്തിൽ നിനക്ക് ശ്രീ പരമേശ്വരന്റെ പുത്രനെ മുലയൂട്ടി വളർത്താൻ ഭാഗ്യമുണ്ടാകും എന്ന് വരം നൽകി. മുജ്ജ്നമ കഥ പറഞ്ഞ് ശേഷം കൂളിവാകയോട് വീട്ടിലേക്ക് ഒരു ഭയം കൂടാതെ പോകാൻ പറഞ്ഞു. അതിനു ശേഷം ദേവി വേഷം മാറി കൂവളയായി മാറി. ശ്രീ പരമമേശ്വരന്റെ അടുത്തേക്ക് പോകുകയും വേൾച്ചയിൽ ഏർപ്പെടുകയും ചെയ്തു. അതിൽ നിന്ന് ഒരു കുട്ടി ഉണ്ടാകുകയും ചെയ്തു. ഈ കുട്ടിയെ ചാത്തൻ എന്നു വിളിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. ഈ കുട്ടിയുടെ സം രക്ഷണത്തിനായി ഒരു പോത്തിനെ നൽക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. ശ്രീ പാ ർ വ്വതി ഈ കുട്ടിയെ കൂളിവാകയെ ഏല്പ്പിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. കുട്ടി കൂളിവാകയുടെ സം രക്ഷണത്തിൽ വളർന്നു.
> ചാത്തന് പല അദ്ഭുത ശക്തി ശിവനും പാർ വ്വതിയും നൽകുകയുണ്ടയി. ചാത്തൻ പല തരത്തിലുള്ള സഹായങ്ങളും അത്ഭുതങ്ങളൂം കാട്ടി ആ ഗോത്രത്തിൽ കഴിഞ്ഞു വന്നു. ചാത്തൻ തന്റെ വാഹനമായ പോത്തിൻ പുറത്ത് ഈഴറയും വായിച്ച് കൊണ്ട് വനത്തിൽ ചുറ്റി നടന്നു. തന്റെ എഴാമത്തെ വയസ്സിൽ ഗ്രോത്രക്കാർ നടത്തിയ ജന്മദിനാഘോഷത്തിൽ നാരദമുനി വരുകയും ചാത്തനോട് അവന്റെ മാതാപിതാക്കൾ ആരാണെന്ന് പറയുകയും ചെയ്തു. അവരെ കൈലാസത്തിൽ പോയി കാണുവാൻ ഉപ്ദേശിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു.
> വിവരങ്ങൾ അറിഞ്ഞ് ചാത്തൻ കൈലാസത്തിൽ പോയി. അവിടെ ശിവന്റെ വാഹനമായ നന്ദികേശൻ ചാത്തനെ കവാടത്തിൽ വെച്ച് തടഞ്ഞു. ചാത്തൻ അകത്തെക്ക് പോകുവാനായി മഹാവിഷ്ണുവിന്റെ വേഷം മായയാൽ ധരിക്കുകയുണ്ടായി. എന്നിട്ട് ശിവ പാ ർ വ്വതിമാരെ കാണൂകയും ആശിവ്വാദം വാങ്ങുകയും ചെയ്തു. പരമശിവൻ ഏറെ സന്തോഷം തോന്നുകയും വിഷ്ണൂവിന്റെ രൂപം മായയാൽ സ്വീ കരിച്ചതിനാൽ ചാത്തന് വിഷ്ണുമായ എന്ന പേർ നൽകുകയും ചെയ്തു. മാത്രവുല്ല ചാത്തന് എല്ലാതരത്തിലുള്ള അയോധനവിദ്യ പറഞ്ഞുകൊടുക്കുകയും, ജലന്ദരൻ എന്ന അസുരനെ കൊല്ലുവാനുള്ള സൂത്രവും ഉപദേശിച്ചു.
> പിന്നീട് ചാത്തൻ മൂന്നു ലോകം കീഴടക്കിയ ജലന്ധരനെ പോരിന് വിളിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. തുടന്ന് ഉണ്ടായ യുദ്ധത്തിൽ ചാത്തൻ മഹാവിഷ്ണൂവിന്റെ ആയുധമായ സുദർശന ചക്രത്തിനെ രൂപം കൊള്ളുകയും ജലന്ധരനെ വധിക്കുവാനായി പിന്നാലെ പോകുകയും ചെയ്തു. ജലന്ധരൻ മൂന്ന് ലോകത്തും പലയിടത്തും ഓടി ഒളിക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങി. അവസാനം കടലിൽ ഒളിച്ചു. പിൻ തുടർന്ന് വന്ന സുദർശന ചക്രത്തിന്റെ ജ്വാലയാൽ കടൽ ജലം തിളക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങി. ചൂട് സഹിക്കാൻ വയ്യാതെ കടലിൽ നിന്ന് പുറത്ത് വന്ന ജലന്ധരൻ വധിക്കപ്പെടുകയും ചെയ്തു. സന്തോഷഭരിതരായ ദേവന്മാർ ചാത്തനെ സ്വ ർ ഗ ലോകത്തേക്ക് കൊണ്ടു പോവുകയും അവിടെ താമസിക്കാൻ നിർ ബ്ബന്ധിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. പക്ഷെ ചാത്തന് താമസിക്കൻ താല്പര്യം പഴയ ഗോത്രവർഗ്ഗക്കാരാണ് എന്നു പറഞ്ഞ് കൊണ്ട് തിരിച്ച് പോവുകയും ചെയ്തു.
> 
> ചാത്തന്റെ വളർത്തമ്മയായ കൂളിവാകയെ ഭൃഗാസുരൻ എന്നൊരു അസുരൻ സ്വന്തമാക്കാൻ ആഗ്രഹിച്ചു. ഭൃഗാസുരനെയും അവന്റെ സേനയേയും ചാത്തൻ തന്റെ സഹായിയായ കരിംകുട്ടിയേയും കൂട്ടി യുദ്ധത്തിൽ ഏർപ്പെട്ടു. യുദ്ധത്തിൽ ചാത്തന് മുറിവേറ്റു. മുറിവിൽ നിന്ന് നിലത്ത് വീണ രക്തത്തിൽ നിന്ന് 400 കുട്ടിചാത്തന്മാർ ഉണ്ടായി. ഭൃഗാസുരൻ പ്രയോഗിച്ച 10 ബ്രഹ്മാസ്ത്രങ്ങളൂം 10 കുട്ടിച്ചാത്തൻമാർ* വിഴുങ്ങി സ്വയം ആത്മാഹുതി നടത്തുകയും ചെയ്തു. ശേഷിച്ച 390 കുട്ടിച്ചാത്തന്മാർ എല്ലാം സേനയേയും ഇല്ലാതാക്കുകയും ചാത്തൻ ഭൃഗാസുരനെ വധിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു.
> ...


Thanks Kandan .... Enne eppolum kuzhakkunna karyamaanu chathantethu .....

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zah-FEHcj8]worst horror scene i&#39;ve ever seen - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## KHILADI

> Thanks Kandan .... Enne eppolum kuzhakkunna karyamaanu chathantethu .....


shasthavu chathan njan mumbevideyo kettitundu..kooduthal details ariyamo!!

----------


## KHILADI

> Idavam thante avasana kaalathu kathi nilkunna sooryane onnu thanuppikkaan praarthikkunnathu pole....aakashathu mazha mekhangal paala marathinu mukalilaayi nirayuvaan thudangi......Uchaveyilinu kaadinyam kurayunnu....paala marachuvattilekku iruttu pathiye kadannu varaan thudangi....anneramaanu avan avidekku chennathu...Avante varavinaayanu mazhamekhangal paala marachuvattilekku iruttu kondu vannathu.....
> 
> kure divasangal aayulla aagraham aanu....avale onnu ketti pidikkanam ennathu....palarudeyum pranayam kettarinjappol thanikkum avarepole onnu pranayapoorthi nadathiyaalo ennoraalochana avanil nirayuvaan thudangiyappol muthal idavappathi mazha thudangiyirunnu.....mazhakkala sandhyakalil ottaykaval thodinu kurukeyulla otta thengin paalathil nadakkumbol oru vazhi mudakkiyaayi chennu ninnalo ennavan palappozhum orthirunnathaanu.....oru marapolum illa enna yaadarthyam manassil kadannu koodumbol avan venda ennu vachu mazhaye kandirikkum aa nerangalil....
> 
> paala mara chuvattile nananja ilakal maattumbol thante purakil pathinja shabdathil varunna kaaladipaadukalude udamaye aval nokki......avalude enthaa ennu chodikkunnathinu munne avan avalude munnil thante pallukal kaanichu chirikkaan thudangi.....aval athu nokki ninnu...oppam avanum avalude kannilekku maathramaayi nottam.....yakshikal sora parayal nirthi .....paalamarathinu mukalil idavappathi mazha athinte avasana vatta orukoottal thudangi.....oru cheru kaattu vannirunnenkil.....
> 
> uchayurakkam murinja aaro ottathadi paalathilude nadannu varunna shabdam avar kettu....kannil kannil nokkiyirunna avanum avalum oppam thirinju...iniyoru sandarbham kittillayennu thonniya avante kaikal avale punarnnathaanu......pakshe......avide aanu avalude vazhakkarambichathu....Yakshikal avalude rakshaykethiyathaano?????


 :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:

----------


## Naradhan

> ippozhum parambilano pokaru? attached bathroom ille?


reflection kandu pedichathaakum ......

----------


## Naradhan

This photograph appeared in both the Chicago Sun-Times and the National Examiner. It was taken during an investigation in Bachelor's Grove Cemetery on August 10, 1991 with a group of GRS members. The picture is an enlarged black and white infrared shot taken of an area where many of the group noticed something unusual with some of the equipment they used. It shows a young woman sitting on a tombstone with parts of her lower and upper body being somewhat semi-transparent. The dress she is wearing is also out-of-date. It was taken by member, Jude Huff-Felz.

----------


## Naradhan

This photograph was by Jackie Rhame of Florian, Alabama during a visit to a Six Flags Great America Amusement Park in Arlington, Texas. It clearly shows a semi-transparent figure of a little boy in the grass dressed in a red sweater with a white collar or shirt. The camera was a C- 126 and it was misting rain and humid outside. She was simply taking a picture of the Texas Giant.

----------


## Naradhan

This photograph was taken with an old-styled Polaroid land camera in 1959 at a location on north Damen Ave. which no longer exists. It shows a real girl standing on the stairs and this strange mist-like substance which seems to be exuding from her stomach region and collecting along the entire stairway. Some parts are translucent while others seem visually opaque. This may be a psychic photograph; in other words ectoplasm being produced by a living person. Externalization of thought.

Additional new information: A recent email from the person in the picture sheds more light on this most unusual picture. 

"My parents had bought a real old Mansion that had been turned into a roomy house at that time. The rooming house was located on Damen Ave across the street from Wicker Park in Chicago. There were all kinds of stories about things in that old Mansion. Someone had hung themselves in the basement a long time before we bought the Mansion. The basement had a dirt floor it was so old. The dress I was wearing was found in a old trunk in the basement. It had been left there by a women who did an old vaudeville act. My mother used to let me play with lots of old stuff that I found in that old building. There were secret passages, going from a room to another room. It was a very interesting place to live."

----------


## DrRoy

aarenkilum OJO board kalichittundo??????????
enikku try cheyyanam ennundu ethine kurichu satyasandhamaaya kaaryangal ariyan aagrahikkunnu

----------


## kandahassan

idea star singer season final ullathinal innu prethangal leave anenulla karyam ellavareyum vedanapoorvam ariyikunnu :Sad:

----------


## maryland

> idea star singer season final ullathinal innu prethangal leave anenulla karyam ellavareyum vedanapoorvam ariyikunnu


 Prithvi ullathukondu avarokke TV kaanukayaavum...
prethangalum Prithvi fans aano... :flower:

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

Humm Ravile oru pretha katha parayanulla mood undu........................

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

Ivide Valla prethangalum undenkil pls 'Like' this post.. I want some Pretha friendZz...

----------


## maryland

> Humm Ravile oru pretha katha parayanulla mood undu........................


 pretha kadha okke raathri pranjaal mathi.
 :Ninja:

----------


## DrRoy

Arkenkilum god kalkiye kurichu ariyamo?onnu randu artcl vaayichu,pakshe crct idea kittiyilla,nalla intrstng aanu...ariyavunavar parayoo plz

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

Aarkenkilum ariyumenkil Vegam parayooo....

----------


## DrRoy

> Arkenkilum god kalkiye kurichu ariyamo?onnu randu artcl vaayichu,pakshe crct idea kittiyilla,nalla intrstng aanu...ariyavunavar parayoo plz


aarkum ariyille? :Wallbash:

----------


## KHILADI

etho brahmanate makanyi janichu kuthirapurathu kayari asurajaahtikale samharikum :Engane: 

angane njan oru bookil vayichitundu..muthassi or balarama or somehting like that..was about 10 avatrs of Lord Mahavishnu I guess :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Shivettan

> etho brahmanate makanyi janichu kuthirapurathu kayari asurajaahtikale samharikum
> 
> angane njan oru bookil vayichitundu..muthassi or balarama or somehting like that..was about 10 avatrs of Lord Mahavishnu I guess


yes...he wil come on a white horse...with a sword in hand....

----------


## nryn

> etho brahmanate makanyi janichu kuthirapurathu kayari asurajaahtikale samharikum
> 
> angane njan oru bookil vayichitundu..muthassi or balarama or somehting like that..was about 10 avatrs of Lord Mahavishnu I guess


Around 8th centuray A.D il vanna concept aanennu vaayichitundu. May be an influence of the end of days prophecy borrowed from Abrahmic faiths. Athinu munne Dashavatharam concept undo ennu ariyilla.

----------


## LOLan

Ente naattil oru veed und...oru 2-3 kollame ayullu aa veeD eDuthitt...oru pazhaya tharavadu polichu aviDe veeD eDuthathanu...


Ipo eDutha veettil niskara samayath oral vanN niskarikkum...niskara padam(niskarikumbo pirikunna mat) madakki vechitt pogum...daily 5 neravum ingane varum...

Aa veEd oru doctoruDeth anu...

----------


## nanma

prethangal sathyamo madyamo?..parayooo.... :bounce:

----------


## LOLan

> prethangal sathyamo madyamo?..parayooo....


athariyanamenkil ee aazhacha kiran tv vecha mathi... :Razz: 

pretham is the star of the week  :Very Happy:

----------


## Basilvp

S it a real ghost

----------


## kandahassan

prethangalkku puthiya updates onnum ille :Ho:

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> prethangalkku puthiya updates onnum ille


ningeda vishashangal okkaa paranjittu poo  :Tt2:

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> worst horror scene i've ever seen - YouTube


 :Gathering:  :Gathering:  ithu joke corner il idenda video aanelllo ponkunnamkara...vinayante film pola undu

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> ardharaathrikkendinaa velikkirangiyathu??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moshanam??


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  nallaa   chodyam

----------


## ishtikavasu

nice thread

----------


## kandahassan

mazhavil manoramayile nisagandhi pookunna rathrikal enna serial arenkilum kanarundo????

5 episodukal kazhinju kidu ayitund :Clap:

----------


## kandahassan

naveena yugathile athmakkale kurichu ee serialil ninnum nammukku ere padikkan und :Yes:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> naveena yugathile athmakkale kurichu ee serialil ninnum nammukku ere padikkan und


athmakkale kurichu padichillenkilum kure naveena shareerangale nannayi padikkan saadhikkum...

----------


## Naradhan

> athmakkale kurichu padichillenkilum kure naveena shareerangale nannayi padikkan saadhikkum...


BTW .....Aathmaakkalude kadhayaano ee Aathmakadha ... ?  :Thinking:

----------


## kandahassan

> BTW .....Aathmaakkalude kadhayaano ee Aathmakadha ... ?


aazhathil chindhichal athu thanne anu karanam athmavundenkile nammude jeevan ullu athmavillenkil jeevan illa so athmavinte kadha-aathmakadha :Ok:

----------


## maryland

> aazhathil chindhichal athu thanne anu karanam athmavundenkile nammude jeevan ullu athmavillenkil jeevan illa so athmavinte kadha-aathmakadha


 angane aanenkil maranathode aathmakadha avasaanikkillallo... :Yes2:

----------


## Nischal Kumar

> angane aanenkil maranathode aathmakadha avasaanikkillallo...


Eniyippo prethamundo ennu chodichal Malambari Kandante peru parayum ennanu numma arinjathu........ :Proof:  :Proof:  :Proof:

----------


## maryland

> Eniyippo prethamundo ennu chodichal Malambari Kandante peru parayum ennanu numma arinjathu........


 pretham is not kalan.... :rules: 
randum randu aanu... :Ahupinne:

----------


## Nischal Kumar

> pretham is not kalan....
> randum randu aanu...


 :Cheers1:  :Cheers1:  :Cheers1:  But kandante kavithakandanimidham muthal prethamayita thonnunnathu....... :Bball:  :Bball:  :Bball:

----------


## kandahassan

:Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Ho:  :Ho:

----------


## kandahassan

ith enna sambhavam :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:

----------


## FK AaShAaN

> 


ithine evide ninnu pokki

----------


## nanma

prethangal okke madyam kazhikkanum thudangiya... :Ho:  sathyam...???

----------


## KHILADI

> 



 :Lighten: photo oke family sectionil idu kanda :Unsure:

----------


## maryland

pedippikkunna photo... :Vandivittu:

----------


## kandahassan

> pedippikkunna photo...


mary ee threadil kerunna 95% perum ivide thamasha ayitta varunnathu :Yes: 

but ithinellamappuram oru sathyamund :Yes:

----------


## maryland

> mary ee threadil kerunna 95% perum ivide thamasha ayitta varunnathu
> 
> but ithinellamappuram oru sathyamund


 sathyam enthaayaalum, ee sathyathinte mukham aavashyathilere vikruthamaanu... :Shocked:  :rambo:

----------


## kandahassan

ella mathakarum daivathil viswasikunnu karanam daivam und :Yes: 

daivamundenkil pisachum und :Yes:

----------


## maryland

> ella mathakarum daivathil viswasikunnu karanam daivam und
> 
> daivamundenkil pisachum und


 I believe in his existence, but do not believe him... :Thumbup:

----------


## kandahassan

amavasi nalil nammude naatinpurangalil njan pala sambhavangalum nerittu kanditund :Yes:

----------


## maryland

Pretham ennathu kondu enthaanu uddheshichathu?
dead body?
Dead man's spirit?
devil??

----------


## kandahassan

> Pretham ennathu kondu enthaanu uddheshichathu?
> dead body?
> Dead man's spirit?
> devil??


pretham ennal dead body ennanu ente theorem :Yes:

----------


## maryland

> pretham ennal dead body ennanu ente theorem


 enkil athu sathyamaano midhyayaano ennu chodikkendathundo.. :Konnade:

----------


## kandahassan

> enkil athu sathyamaano midhyayaano ennu chodikkendathundo..


di athmavinu nammude natile janangal pothuve parayunathu pretham ennanu :Yes:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Pretham ennathu kondu enthaanu uddheshichathu?
> dead body?
> Dead man's spirit?
> devil??



Spirit - Athmaavu.

----------


## maryland

> Spirit - Athmaavu.


 Aathmaavu enna peril oru Renjith-Mohanlal film varunnundallo... :farao:

----------


## Naradhan

> Aathmaavu enna peril oru Renjith-Mohanlal film varunnundallo...


A film with a Soul !!!  :cheers:

----------


## Naradhan

> ella mathakarum daivathil viswasikunnu karanam daivam und
> 
> daivamundenkil pisachum und





> I believe in his existence, but do not believe him...


If there is a God .... He should have an alter ego ... i.e. Negative for every positive .....

----------


## maryland

> A film with a Soul !!!


 only soul, no nattellu... :Fight1:

----------


## Nischal Kumar

Marichechiyum kandanum oode prethathe pidikan poyennu kettu..... :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Naradhan

> Marichechiyum kandanum oode prethathe pidikan poyennu kettu.....


Pakshe kittiyilla ........... pretham lavare kandu odikkalanju ....  :W00t:

----------


## Nischal Kumar

> Pakshe kittiyilla ........... pretham lavare kandu odikkalanju ....


 :Hahaaa:  :Hahaaa:  Ninga enthina avare kandu odiyathu.....

----------


## Nischal Kumar

Ivide preathathe kandavar arenkilum undo?

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> Ivide preathathe kandavar arenkilum undo?


 :Bball:  :Bball:  kandan meet cheythitundu ennaale paranjathu :Girl Sad:

----------


## Nischal Kumar

> kandan meet cheythitundu ennaale paranjathu


Athu kannadi nokiyathalle/  :Shuriken:  :Shuriken:  :Shuriken:

----------


## Maha Sambavam

à´µàµà´à´¿à´¨àµà´³àµà´³à´¿à´²àµ* à´ªàµà´°àµà´¤à´ ..à´ªàµà´°àµà´¤à´¤àµà´¤àµ à´àµà´¯à´¾à´®à´±à´¯à´¿à´²àµ* à´ªà´à´°àµ*à´¤àµà´¤à´¿ ..! | Facebook

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## kannappanunni

its camera effect. pavam surya tv kkar sasi ayi.

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> its camera effect. pavam surya tv kkar sasi ayi.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  pakshe aa chekkaante kayyil irunnathu 4500 rupayude oru Nokia camera phone allee..android ile aa app onnum nokia yude aa phone il illa

----------


## maryland

ghost discussion ivide continue cheyyaam... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Santi

> ghost discussion ivide continue cheyyaam...


..... :Innocent: ... ghost undu

----------


## maryland

> ........ ghost undu


enne kandittundo..?  :Devil2:

----------


## Santi

> enne kandittundo..?


thrissur g2g yil undarnille.... :Mail1:

----------


## maryland

> thrissur g2g yil undarnille....


  :Read:  :Read:  :Read: 
illa...
athu vere pretham vallathum aavum... :Stuart:

----------


## kannappanunni

> pakshe aa chekkaante kayyil irunnathu 4500 rupayude oru Nokia camera phone allee..android ile aa app onnum nokia yude aa phone il illa


nokia app undu mashe.  :Cheetha:  :Cheetha:

----------


## MeoW

> nokia app undu mashe.


Oru app um venda.. Photo edukumpol cheruthaayi shake cheythu eduthaal ithe pole kittum  :Coolthumb:

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> Oru app um venda.. Photo edukumpol cheruthaayi shake cheythu eduthaal ithe pole kittum


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  appol photo muzhuvan shake aayyi pokum ....oru object mathram shake cheyyanam enkil app thanee venam

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> nokia app undu mashe.


yes athu undakum ...nyaan ithu paranjathu ithinte FB comment il ellaam ellvarum oru android app aannu kaanichirikkunathu ...aa App nokia yil illaa ...may be ahinu equilent aayyaa mattu enthenkilum undakaam nokia yil ...

----------


## PunchHaaji

> pakshe aa chekkaante kayyil irunnathu 4500 rupayude oru Nokia camera phone allee..android ile aa app onnum nokia yude aa phone il illa


aa cherkante kaiyil ullathu nokia phone aanu. pakshe image filenames .PNG aanu .JPG alla. Avan android phoneil photo eduthu app kondu ghost makeover koduthu transfer cheythathu aanu. athokke news aakan kure reportermaarum..  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## nidhikutty

> 


Onum kananilalo

----------


## kandahassan

> Onum kananilalo


kanninu enthu patti ?????

----------


## nidhikutty

> kanninu enthu patti ?????


Mukalilathe postnte karya paranje

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

kuth raatheebinethire kerala govt enthukond nadapadi edukilla???????

----------


## maryland

> prethathinekurichulla thread savaparambu pole aayirikanam


 :Devil2:  :Devil2:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

മെല്*ബണ്*: ഒരു ഫോട്ടോയില്* കുട്ടി പ്രേതം. ഓസ്ട്രേലിയയിലെ ക്യൂന്*സ്ലാന്*റിലെ ഹെലിഡോണിലാണ് സംഭവം. 2014ലാണ് ജെസീ ലീ എന്ന സ്ത്രീയും കുടുംബവും ഒരു കുളത്തില്* ഫോട്ടോയ്ക്ക് പോസ് ചെയ്തത്. ഇവര്*ക്കും ഭര്*ത്താവിനും 3 കുട്ടികളാണ് അവരെ ചിത്രത്തില്* കാണാം എന്നാല്* ചുവന്ന വൃത്തത്തില്* നാലാമത് ഒരു കുട്ടിയും ഫോട്ടോയില്* പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടുന്നു. അത് ഏതാണ്ട് 100 കൊല്ലം മുന്*പ് ഈ സ്ഥലത്തുവച്ച് മരിച്ച കുട്ടിയുടെ മുഖച്ഛായ ഉണ്ടെന്നാണ് കണ്ടെത്തല്*.

----------


## maryland

^^ 100 varsham munpu maricha kuttikku ippol 100 vayassu kaanille...?  :Scared:

----------


## kandahassan

> ^^ 100 varsham munpu maricha kuttikku ippol 100 vayassu kaanille...?


aathmakalkku praayam aakilla ......

----------


## Bunny

> aathmakalkku praayam aakilla ......


Putiya novelinu peru kitiyalo ;)

----------


## kandahassan

*UFO chaser claims vintage pic of Apollo 17 proves ET exists*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/new...ET-exists.html

 :Ho:

----------


## kandahassan

*ആത്മഹത്യ ചെയ്ത സ്ത്രീയുടെ പ്രേതം 19കാരിയ കൊന്നു ! സത്യത്തില്* ഈ പ്രേതങ്ങള്* ഇല്ല...അ...ല്ലേ?
*



തിരുച്ചിറപ്പള്ളി: തന്നെ പ്രേതം പിന്തുടരുന്നെന്ന് ഭയന്ന് തമിഴ്*നാട്ടില്* 19കാരിയായ പെണ്*കുട്ടി ആത്മഹത്യ ചെയ്തു. മുസിരിയിലെ ചിന്ന പള്ളിപാളയം സ്വദേശിസായ വിനോദിനിയാണ് ആത്മഹത്യ ചെയ്തത്. മാതാപിതാക്കള്* പുറത്ത് പോയ സമയം തീ കൊളുത്തി ആത്മഹത്യ ചെയ്യുകയായിരുന്നു പെണ്*കുട്ടി. മാസങ്ങള്*ക്ക് മുമ്പ് പെണ്*കുട്ടിയുടെ ഗ്രാമത്തില്* ഒരു യുവതി തീ കൊളുത്തി ആത്മഹത്യ ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. ഇവരുടെ പ്രേതം തന്നെ പിന്തുടരുന്നതായും തന്റെ ശരീരത്തില്* പ്രവേശിച്ചതായുമൊക്കെ പെണ്*കുട്ടി ഭയപ്പെട്ടിരുന്നു.

----------


## LOLan

:Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


 :Devil2:   :Devil2:   :Devil2:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

Parakkum thalika sathyamaanu ...athinte pinnile rahasyam Nammal kandethanam  :Ok:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

:Ho:   :Ho:   :Ho:   :Ho:

----------


## kandahassan

*UFO  *

----------


## Ikkru

Ayye... ithu pics artil und

Sent from my Moto G4 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Ayye... ithu pics artil und
> 
> Sent from my Moto G4 plus using Tapatalk


ndtv yil okke news kaanicharunnu  :Thinking:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

*parakkum annaan *

----------


## visakh r

> *parakkum annaan *


Annaanu vavvalili undaya kutti

----------


## kandahassan

> Annaanu vavvalili undaya kutti


enthokke jeevikala ee naattil  :Ho:

----------


## visakh r

> enthokke jeevikala ee naattil


Alla....ith vavval thanne ale....annnaan ano??

----------


## kandahassan

> Alla....ith vavval thanne ale....annnaan ano??


ithu vavvaal alla ........

----------


## kandahassan

just look this , found this in net

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

*Two-Headed Snake Spotted In Chhattisgarh's Raipur*



*
RAIPUR:  In a rare sight, a two-headed snake was spotted in Chhattisgarh's Raipur.

The 45-days-old Saint Boa snake, reportedly non-poisonous, with two heads was found in Raipur's Nandanvan.

"This kind of snake was never seen here before. We are looking after the snake. It will be showcased to the visitors," said KM Dhangar, a senior forest official.

"The 10-centimetre long snake has been kept separately and is non poisonous. The maximum length it can achieve is 20-25 cm," Mr  Dhangar said.

Earlier in March, a rare three-foot long 'flying' snake was spotted near Kalampalayam village in Tamil Nadu. The snake that was flying from tree-to-tree to catch its prey was caught after three-hour long operation and was handed over to the forest officials.*

----------


## kandahassan

*Paranormal society founder dies mysteriously in Dwarka home*http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/c...m_campaign=TOI

 :Ho:

----------


## kandahassan

:Ho:   :Ho:   :Ho:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

pretham pretham pretham  :Scared:   :Scared:

----------


## kandahassan

*Priest called to bless Ezra's 'haunted' sets



uth is stranger than fiction. And though one can scoff at the theory of [COLOR=#1B8EDE !important]haunted houses[/COLOR] and [COLOR=#1B8EDE !important]ghosts[/COLOR], there are still a few things that defy logic and explanation. That's one of the reason why the team of Prithviraj and Priya Anand's upcoming horror-thrillerEzra asked the services of a priest by the second week of its filming.

Use your mind to earn money - Start now!BFOREX LTDInvest in the heart of Mumbai city with booking amount Rs...Square Yards

Recommended By Colombia




Its director Jay K tells us, "We were shooting in an old house in Fort Kochi for the movie when all of a sudden the lights started flickering. We brushed it off as random power fluctuation but that apparently was not the case."



The team had its technical support look at the issue; however it was of no avail. "The power generator soon failed. Once we got that up and running, the next such incident we had to face was that soon one of our cameras stopped working and then its support panthers gave away. There were all sort of chaos happening," explains the filmmaker.



He says this prompted that team to ask a priest to visit the set just to be sure. "We didn't want to take any chances because it was spooky and the equipment are expensive. We gathered the entire cast and crew of the day and the priest blessed the sets before we resumed filming," Jay says. "The funny thing was the lights were flickering even while he was reciting the bible."



[COLOR=#1B8EDE !important]Gimmick[/COLOR] or not, the [COLOR=#1B8EDE !important]horror movie[/COLOR] sure seems to have caught the attention of viewers even during the filming. Incidentally, the supposedly haunted sets of TheConjuring 2 was also blessed by a priest after a [COLOR=#1B8EDE !important]heavy[/COLOR] curtain kept waving violently when there was no breeze or anyone near, said its [COLOR=#1B8EDE !important]actor[/COLOR] Patrick Wilson*

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## Naradhan

> just look this , found this in net


Ithu sarikkum parakkukayalla... glide cheyyuka aanu cheyyuka ... Parakkan kazhiyilla....

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

really shocking video  :Ho:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

*saw a unique object in sky ...seems to be a flying dragon or something with fire in its tail ....unbelievable*

----------


## kandahassan

*it is travelling from west side to north side of sky .....*

----------


## kandahassan

*the size of the dragon seems to be like aeroplane* ...OMG  :Scared:

----------


## shanthanu varma

Pretham aano ennariyilla, ente nattil pand vayalil koode randaal pokkamulla oru manushyan vayalil koode nadannu pokunnath chilar kandirunnu

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Pretham aano ennariyilla, ente nattil pand vayalil koode randaal pokkamulla oru manushyan vayalil koode nadannu pokunnath chilar kandirunnu
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


evdeya ningade sthalam .......details aayi parayu ..sambhavam interesting aanu  :Band:

----------


## shanthanu varma

Calicut, balussery...ini ath thalliyath anonnum ariyilla...njan kandittilla

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Calicut, balussery...ini ath thalliyath anonnum ariyilla...njan kandittilla
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


njan chodichathu vere onnum kondalla ..ente ammavanum ithu pole oru sambhaavam kanditund ....80s il avar etho film kandittu night 
varunna vazhikku valiya pokkam ulla oru roopathe kandu ennu paranju ketttitund  :Rolleyes:

----------


## shanthanu varma

> 


Fabricated ano, prathyekich aa stair irangi varunna aale attack cheyyunnathokke kanditt..

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## shanthanu varma

> njan chodichathu vere onnum kondalla ..ente ammavanum ithu pole oru sambhaavam kanditund ....80s il avar etho film kandittu night 
> varunna vazhikku valiya pokkam ulla oru roopathe kandu ennu paranju ketttitund


Ivide oru andha viswasam und, Oru prathyeka sabdathil karayunna pakshi, night mathrame varoo..ath kettal pitenn aa pradeshath oru maranam undavum enn..innevare athinte kooval kettu ennalathe athine kanditilla

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Fabricated ano, prathyekich aa stair irangi varunna aale attack cheyyunnathokke kanditt..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


ithu pole varunna videos palathum fake aayirikkum but matte exorcism videos okke real kure und bro  :Ho:

----------


## kandahassan

> Ivide oru andha viswasam und, Oru prathyeka sabdathil karayunna pakshi, night mathrame varoo..ath kettal pitenn aa pradeshath oru maranam undavum enn..innevare athinte kooval kettu ennalathe athine kanditilla
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


bro , ningal athinte shabdam kettitundo ????????

athu kuruviye pole koovuka aano atho marichu vere shabdam undakkuka aano ?????

ee viswasam engane vannu ??? means valla kshethram , kaav related vallathum aano ?

----------


## shanthanu varma

> bro , ningal athinte shabdam kettitundo ????????
> 
> athu kuruviye pole koovuka aano atho marichu vere shabdam undakkuka aano ?????
> 
> ee viswasam engane vannu ??? means valla kshethram , kaav related vallathum aano ?


Athinte name ipo njan veettil chodichu, 'nedoolaan' kaalan kozhi ennokke parayunnu...yes bro, njan kettitund...oru tharam kooval

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Athinte name ipo njan veettil chodichu, 'nedoolaan' kaalan kozhi ennokke parayunnu...yes bro, njan kettitund...oru tharam kooval
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


athaano sambhavam ..athu moongayude genusil petta oru pakshi aanu ...

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## shanthanu varma

> athaano sambhavam ..athu moongayude genusil petta oru pakshi aanu ...


Ano, njan kandittilla bro...enthayalum maranam vilichethikkunna pakshi enna nilayila ivde ariyapeunnath..ororo viswasam

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Ano, njan kandittilla bro...enthayalum maranam vilichethikkunna pakshi enna nilayila ivde ariyapeunnath..ororo viswasam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


Kaalan Kozhi ellayidathum famous aanu ...pazhaya aalkkarkkokke ariyam ...njanum ithine patti kettitund but nedoolan Kaalan Kozhi Ennu kettitilla ... Kaalan Kozhi ippol angane kaanan illa ...Njan ups il padikkana time il okke kanditund ..Pinne ithinte moolakkam okke idakkau kelkkarund ippozhum ..

Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Prethangale neritt kandavar arelum undo ivide? 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Prethangale neritt kandavar arelum undo ivide? 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Ningal thettidharikkapettirikkunnu .....

sathyam enthennal pretham enthennal - Dead body or jadathe aanu pretham ennu parayunnathu .....btw ningal udheshichathu aathmaavine aaanu ...
aathmavinu roopam illa ....marichu kazhinjalum nammude soul ivde thanne undakum . physical body maathrame nashikkunullu ......soul ivde energy aayi avasheshikkunnu ...
soul ine positive and negative eneryy aayi koottam ...ithil negative energy chila aalukalil swadeenikkumpol aanu badha koodi ennu parayunnathu ...

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Ningal thettidharikkapettirikkunnu .....
> 
> sathyam enthennal pretham enthennal - Dead body or jadathe aanu pretham ennu parayunnathu .....btw ningal udheshichathu aathmaavine aaanu ...
> aathmavinu roopam illa ....marichu kazhinjalum nammude soul ivde thanne undakum . physical body maathrame nashikkunullu ......soul ivde energy aayi avasheshikkunnu ...
> soul ine positive and negative eneryy aayi koottam ...ithil negative energy chila aalukalil swadeenikkumpol aanu badha koodi ennu parayunnathu ...


 :Scare:   :Scare: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk


You can ask any doubts related to this . i hope i can answer that  :Bigboss:

----------


## Louise Pothen

> You can ask any doubts related to this . i hope i can answer that


I too have mere knowledge about negative energies  :King: 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> I too have mere knowledge about negative energies 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


ennittano prethathe kandittundo ennu chodichathu  :Laughing:

----------


## Louise Pothen

> ennittano prethathe kandittundo ennu chodichathu


Alla ithine nammal sadharana angane alle vilikkar

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Alla ithine nammal sadharana angane alle vilikkar
> 
> Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk


no..ithine patti valya arivillathavar or common people angane parayum but ithil aadhikaarikamayi research nadathunna enikku athine support cheyyan kazhiyilla  :Ok:

----------


## Louise Pothen

> no..ithine patti valya arivillathavar or common people angane parayum but ithil aadhikaarikamayi research nadathunna enikku athine support cheyyan kazhiyilla


Do yuh ever experienced the existance of anysuch negative energies??

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Do yuh ever experienced the existance of anysuch negative energies??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


ofcourse....pala pravashyam  :Ok:

----------


## Louise Pothen

> ofcourse....pala pravashyam


 :Yeye:  pm va ennal

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> pm va ennal
> 
> Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk


pm inte aavashyam illa  ... you can ask any doubt here . then it will help to other members to refer  :Ok:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

:Ho:   :Ho:   :Ho:

----------


## kandahassan

:Scared:   :Scared:   :Scared:

----------


## Louise Pothen

Kandettan masss

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

*ഷൂട്ടിങിനിടെ മരിച്ച കന്നട നടന്മാരുടെ പ്രേതം തടാകക്കരയില്* അലഞ്ഞ് തിരിഞ്ഞ് നടക്കുന്നുണ്ടെന്ന് നാട്ടുകാര്*?

*സിനിമയുടെ ഷൂട്ടിങിനിടെ നടന്*മാര്* വീണ് മരിച്ച തടാകത്തില്* പ്രേതത്തെ കണ്ടുവെന്ന് നാട്ടുകാര്*. ഹെലികോപ്റ്ററില്* നിന്ന് ചാടുന്ന ഷോട്ട് ചിത്രീകരിക്കുന്നതിനിടെ വീണ് മരിച്ച നടന്*മാരായ ഉദയ്, അനില്* എന്നിവരുടെ പ്രേതങ്ങളെയാണ് കണ്ടെതെന്നാണ് പ്രദേശവാസികളുടെ അവകാശവാദം. നടന്മാരുടെ പ്രേതം തടാകക്കരയില്* അലഞ്ഞ് തിരിഞ്ഞ് നടക്കുന്നുണ്ടെന്ന് നാട്ടുകാര്* പറയുന്നു.
രാത്രികാലങ്ങളില്* തടാകത്തില്* നിന്ന് അലര്*ച്ചയും കരച്ചിലും കേള്*ക്കാറുണ്ടെന്ന് നാട്ടുകാര്* പറയുന്നു. ഇവിടെ എത്തിയ ചില വിനോദ സഞ്ചാരികളും പ്രേതങ്ങളുടെ അലര്*ച്ച കേട്ടതായി സാക്ഷ്യപ്പെടുത്തുന്നു. ഇതേതുടര്*ന്ന് ഇവിടേക്ക് ഇപ്പോള്* സഞ്ചാരികളുടെ എണ്ണം കുറഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്.
അപകടത്തെ തുടര്*ന്ന് വാര്*ത്തകളില്* നിറഞ്ഞ തടാകം കാണാന്* നൂറുകണക്കിന് സഞ്ചാരികള്* എത്തിയിരുന്നതാണ്. എന്നാല്* പ്രേതസാന്നിധ്യത്തെക്കുറിച്ച് വാര്*ത്തകള്* പ്രചരിച്ചതോടെ സഞ്ചാരികളുടെ എണ്ണം കുറഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. കഴിഞ്ഞ നവംബറില്* മസ്തിനഗുഡി എന്ന സിനിമയുടെ ഷൂട്ടിങിനിടെയാണ് നടന്*മാര്* തിപ്പനഗൊണ്ടനഹള്ളി തടാകത്തില്* ഹെലികോപ്റ്ററില്* നിന്ന് വീണ് മരിച്ചത്

----------


## BangaloreaN

*പ്രേതമുണ്ട്, ദൈവവും; ചെർണോബിൽ സാക്ഷ്യം* 







     		        ഇതൊരു കഥയാണ്. പ്രേതമുണ്ടെന്ന് ഒരു  ശാസ്ത്രജ്ഞൻ തുറന്നുപറയുന്ന സംഭവകഥ. ആന്ദ്രേ ഖർസുഖോവ് എന്ന ന്യൂയോർക്കിലെ  പ്രശസ്ത ന്യൂക്ലിയർ ഫിസിസ്റ്റിന്റെ അനുഭവം. വര്*ഷം 1997. കാലങ്ങളായി കനത്ത  മൗനം പേറുന്ന ശ്മശാനഭൂമി. പ്രിപ്യറ്റ് നഗരം. മഹാദുരന്തത്തിന്റെ ശേഷിപ്പായി  മനുഷ്യമണം പോലും തുടച്ചുമാറ്റപ്പെട്ട ഇടം. ഒരുദിവസം രാവിലെ ഏഴരയ്ക്കാണ്  ഖർസുഖോവ് എത്തിയത്.
 		ദുരന്തത്തിന് ശേഷമുള്ള ചെർണോബിൽ. അപകടം നടന്ന് മൂന്ന് ദിവസം കഴിഞ്ഞുള്ളതാണ് ഈ ചിത്രം




മനുഷ്യക്കുരുതി നടന്ന പവർസ്റ്റേഷനിലേക്ക് അദ്ദേഹം പ്രവേശിച്ചു.  അതിശക്തമായ ആണവപ്രസരണം നിലച്ചിട്ടില്ലാത്തതിനാൽ കൂടുതൽ പോകാനായില്ല.  അവിടത്തെ റേഡിയേഷന്റെ അളവ് പരിശോധന തുടങ്ങി. അന്നേരം മുറിയ്ക്കകത്ത് നിന്ന്  ചില ഞെരക്കങ്ങൾ. കാലങ്ങളായി അടച്ചിട്ടിരുന്ന മുറിയാണ്. ആരോ  നിലവിളിക്കുന്നു. ഖർസുഖോവ് ഗോവണിപ്പടിയിലൂടെ ഓടി മുകളിലെത്തി. തനിക്കൊപ്പം  വന്നവരോട് കാര്യം പറഞ്ഞു. അസ്വസ്ഥമാക്കുന്നതായിരുന്നു മറുപടി. 'സർ,  മൂന്നുകൊല്ലത്തിന് ശേഷം ഇന്നാണിത് തുറന്നത്. അങ്ങാണ് ആദ്യ സന്ദർശകൻ.  അകത്തേക്ക് വേറെ വഴികളുമില്ല. ഒളിച്ചുകടന്നാൽ അലാറം അടിക്കും.  യന്ത്രസംവിധാനമുള്ള വാതിലാണ്. പാസ്*വേ*ഡും വിരലടയാളവും ഉള്ളവർക്കേ  പ്രവേശനവുമുള്ളൂ'.

 		ദുരന്തശേഷം ഹെലികോപ്ടറിൽ സഞ്ചരിച്ച് ആദ്യമായി ചിത്രങ്ങൾ പകർത്തിയ ഫോട്ടോഗ്രാഫർ Igor Kostin ഇടത്




അന്ധാളിപ്പോടെ ഖർസുഖോവ് പെട്ടെന്ന് താഴെയിറങ്ങി. ഉടനെ സ്ഥലം  കാലിയാക്കി. പ്ലാന്റിന് സമീപമുള്ള കെട്ടിടത്തിൽ രാവിലത്തെ കഥകൾ പറഞ്ഞ്  കൂട്ടുകാരുമൊത്ത് അത്താഴം കഴിക്കുകയാണ്. പൊടുന്നനെ രാത്രിയിരുട്ടിനെ  കീറിമുറിച്ച് പ്ലാന്റിനകത്ത് തീക്ഷ്ണവെളിച്ചമുള്ള ഫ്ലഡ്*ലൈറ്റ്  പ്രകാശിച്ചു. മനുഷ്യരാരും പ്രവ*ർത്തിപ്പിക്കാതെ അതെങ്ങനെ ഓൺ ആയി. എല്ലാവരും  മൗനത്തിന്റെ ദീർഘനിമിഷങ്ങളിലേക്ക് മുങ്ങാംകുഴിയിട്ടു. ഹൃദയമിടിപ്പിന്  പതിവില്ലാത്തത്ര ഉയർന്ന ശബ്ദം. ഭയം ചെറുതായി ചിറകടിച്ചു. മനോധൈര്യം  കൈവിടാതെ ശാസ്ത്രബുദ്ധിയിൽ ചില പരിശോധനകൾ നടത്തി. പ്രദേശത്ത് ഊർജത്തിന്റെ  വേലിയേറ്റം ഉണ്ടെന്ന് തെളിഞ്ഞു. നാടനായിപ്പറഞ്ഞാൽ പ്രേതങ്ങളുടെ സാന്നിധ്യം !  ഇപ്പറഞ്ഞതും പ്ലാന്റിനകത്തെ പ്രകാശം അണഞ്ഞു.. ദിവസങ്ങൾക്കുശേഷം  ന്യൂയോർക്കിൽ തിരിച്ചെത്തിയപ്പോഴും ഖർസുഖോവിന്റെ കണ്ണുകളിൽ ഭയത്തിന്റെ  നിഴലുകൾ മായാതെ കിടന്നു.

 		ദുരന്തത്തിൽ തകർന്ന ചെർണോബിൽ




പ്രിപ്യറ്റ് എന്ന പ്രേതനഗരം നമ്മളും അറിയും. മറ്റൊരു പേരിൽ.  രണ്ടാംലോക മഹായുദ്ധത്തിന് ശേഷം മനുഷ്യരാശി കണ്ട മഹാദുരന്തത്തിന്റെ സ്മരണ.  1986 ഏപ്രിൽ 26ന് ചെർണോബിൽ ആണവദുരന്തം നടന്നത് സോവിയറ്റ് യൂണിയനിലെ  (ഇന്നത്തെ യുക്രൈൻ) പ്രിപ്യറ്റിലാണ്.

*കറുത്തപക്ഷിയുടെ മരണദൂത്*

 		ആളുകളെ ഒഴിപ്പിച്ചതോടെ പ്രേതനഗരമായ പ്രിപ്യറ്റ് നഗരം




മൂന്ന് പതിറ്റാണ്ടിനു ശേഷവും ലോകമാകമാനം മനുഷ്യരെ  ഞെട്ടിപ്പിക്കുകയും സങ്കടപ്പെടുത്തുകയുമാണ് ചെർണോബിൽ. മനുഷ്യൻ മനുഷ്യനുമേൽ  വിതച്ച മഹാവിന. ഒരുപാടൊരുപാട് കഥകളാണ് ചെർണോബലിൽ ശിതീകരിച്ച്  കിടക്കുന്നത്. അതിലൊന്ന് വിചിത്രരൂപിയായ കറുത്ത പക്ഷിയുടേതാണ്. വലിയ  ചിറകുകൾ. തീക്കട്ട കണ്ണുകൾ. ചെർണോബിലുകാർ ആദ്യമായാണ് ഇങ്ങനൊരു പക്ഷിയെ  അല്ലെങ്കി*ൽ ഇങ്ങനൊരു ജീവിയെ കാണുന്നത്. ഏപ്രിലിന്റെ തുടക്കത്തിലാണ്  വിചിത്ര സംഭവങ്ങൾ പെരുകിയത്. തലയില്ലാത്ത മനുഷ്യന്റെ കൂടെയാണ്  കറുത്തപക്ഷിയെ കണ്ടതെന്നും പ്രചരിച്ചു. ആ രൂപം കണ്ടവരെല്ലാം പേക്കിനാവുകളിൽ  പേടിച്ചലറി. ഏപ്രിൽ അവസാനത്തോടെ ഭയ പരമ്പരകളുടെ എണ്ണം കൂടി. ഭൂരിഭാഗം  നാട്ടുകാർക്കും സമാന അനുഭവങ്ങൾ. വെസ്റ്റ് വിർജീനിയയിലെ സിൽവർ ബ്രിഡ്ജിന്റെ  തകർച്ചക്കു മുമ്പുണ്ടായ ദുസൂചനകളെ പോലെയാണിതെന്നും ചെർണോബിലുകാർ  വിചാരിച്ചു.

 		മിൻസ്കിലെ കുട്ടികളുടെ ആശുപത്രിയിലെ പരിശോധന




1967 ഡിസംബർ 15. വെസ്റ്റ് വിർജീനിയയിലെ പോയിന്റ് പ്ലസന്റിനെയും  ഒഹിയോയിലെ ഗല്ലിപൊലീസിനെയും ബന്ധിപ്പിച്ചിരുന്ന സിൽവർ ബ്രിഡ്ജ് തകർന്നത്  അന്നാണ്. വൈകിട്ട് ആളുകൾ ജോലികഴിഞ്ഞ് മടങ്ങവേയാണ് അപകടം. 46 പേർ മരിച്ചു.  1928ൽ നിർമ്മിച്ച പാലത്തിന്റെ അപകടകാരണം ദുരൂഹം. അപകടപ്പിറ്റേന്നാണ് കഥകൾ  കൂടുപൊട്ടിച്ചത്. പലരും പലസമയത്തായി വിചിത്രരൂപിയെ പോയിന്റ് പ്ലസന്റിൽ  കണ്ടിരുന്നു എന്നായിരുന്നു രഹസ്യംപറച്ചിൽ. ചിറകുകളുള്ള ഭീമാകാര മനുഷ്യൻ.  ഉടൽ മനുഷ്യന്റേത്. തല പക്ഷിയുടേത്. പിന്നെ ഭീമാകാരമായ ചിറകുകകളുമാണ്  രൂപത്തിന്റേതെന്ന് അവർ ഓർത്തെടുത്തു. മോത്ത്മാൻ എന്ന് പിന്നീടറിയപ്പെട്ടു.  പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടുന്നതും അപ്രത്യക്ഷമാകുന്നതും പൊടുന്നനെ. അപകടശേഷം  കണ്ടിട്ടേയില്ല. മുന്നറിയിപ്പുമായി എത്തിയ ദൂതനാണെന്ന് അതെന്ന് നാട്  വിശ്വസിച്ചു. മോത്ത്മാന്റെ പൂർണകായ ശിൽപം പോയിന്റ് പ്ലസന്റിൽ  സ്ഥാപിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. നിരവധി പുസ്തകങ്ങളും സിനിമകളും മോത്ത്മാനെ  ചുറ്റിപ്പറ്റി ഇറങ്ങി.










ചെർണോബിലിന്റെ കാലദൂതുമായെത്തിയ കറുത്തപക്ഷിയെ കാലം പിന്നീട് 'ദി  ബ്ലാക്ക്ബേ*ഡ് ഓഫ് ചെർണോബിൽ' എന്നാണ് വിളിച്ചത്. റിയാക്ടറിന് മുകളിൽ  വട്ടമിട്ട്, നിയോഗം നടപ്പായതിന്റെ നിർവൃതിയിൽ ആ പക്ഷി പറന്നകന്നു. ബ്ലാക്  സ്റ്റോർകിനെയാണ് കറുത്തപക്ഷിയായി അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നതെന്നും വാദമുണ്ട്.  മരിച്ചുജീവിക്കുന്ന ചെർണോബിലുകാരുടെ ഉള്ളിൽ മായാതെയുണ്ട്, പക്ഷിക്കണ്ണിലെ  തീക്കട്ടച്ചൂടും നോവും.

**മുമ്പേയറിഞ്ഞ് സ്വീഡൻ*

 		ചെർണോബിൽ ആണവനിലയം ഡീകമ്മിഷൻ ചെയ്ത് മൂടാൻ തയ്യാറാക്കിയ പ്രത്യേക ബ്ലാങ്കറ്റ്




സ്വീഡനിലെ ഫോഴ്*സ്മാര്*ക്ക് ആണവനിലയം. വലിപ്പത്തിൽ രാജ്യത്തെ  രണ്ടാമൻ. വിശ്രമമുറിയിൽ നിന്ന് ജോലിസ്ഥലത്തേക്ക് പോകുമ്പോൾ റേഡിയേഷൻ  കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറിലെ അപായസൂചന ഒരു ജീവനക്കാരൻ ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചു. തന്റെ ഷൂസിൽ നിന്നും  ആണവപ്രസരണം വരുന്നെന്ന സൂചനയും കിട്ടി. സഹപ്രവർത്തകർ ഓടിയെത്തി.  പവർപ്ലാന്റിൽ അപകടകരമായത് സംഭവിച്ചെന്ന് ഉറപ്പിച്ചു. ആണവനിലയത്തിൽ  വിശദപരിശോധനകൾ നടന്നു. കുഴപ്പമൊന്നും കാണാനായില്ല. ഫോഴ്*സ്മാര്*ക്ക്  മുറ്റത്തെ പുല്ലുപോലും അണുപ്രസരകേന്ദ്രമാണ്. എവിടെ നിന്നാണ് ഇത്രയളവിൽ  അണുപ്രസരം? പരിശോധനകളിൽ 1100 കിലോമീറ്റർ ദൂരെയാണ് പ്രഭവകേന്ദ്രമെന്ന്  കണ്ടെത്തി. അവിടെയുള്ളതോ സോവിയറ്റ് യൂണിയന്റെ ചെർണോബിൽ. ഇത്രയും വലിയ  ദേശശക്തിയുടെ അണുനിലയം തകരുമോ? അങ്ങനെയുണ്ടായാൽ വാ*ർത്താക്കുറിപ്പ്  ഇറക്കേണ്ടതല്ലേ? 

 		1996ൽ ബലാറസിലെ ഗോമൽ റീജിയണൽ ക്ലിനിക്കൽ  ആശുപത്രിയിൽ ലുക്കീമിയ ഉൾപ്പെടെയുള്ള ചികിത്സയ്ക്ക് എത്തിയ നാലു വയസുകാരൻ  ആന്ദ്രേ സബിറോവും അഞ്ചു വയസുകാരൻ അന്യ പെട്രുഷ്കോവയും. ഇവിടത്തെ കുട്ടികളിൽ  ലുക്കീമിയ ഭയാനകമായി വർധിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്




സ്വീഡന്റെ ചോദ്യങ്ങൾ മറ്റു രാജ്യങ്ങളിലും മുഴങ്ങി. പകുതി ലോകമാകെ  ആണവപ്രസരണത്തിന്റെ കീഴിലായിട്ടും ദുരൂഹത നീങ്ങിയല്ല. ആണവവികിരണത്തിന്റെ  തീപ്പൊള്ളൽ. പലവിധ സംശയങ്ങളും ആശങ്കളും ഉയർന്നു. എല്ലാ വിരലുകളും  ചൂണ്ടിയത് സോവിയറ്റ് യൂണിയനിലേക്ക്. അവർ കേട്ടതായി നടിച്ചില്ല.  സ്ഥരീകരിക്കുന്ന വാർത്തയും വന്നില്ല. രാജ്യാന്തര സമ്മർദ്ദം ശക്തമായി.  രണ്ടുദിവസത്തിനു ശേഷം, 1986 ഏപ്രിൽ 28ന് വൈകിട്ട് റേഡിയോയിൽ ആ  വാർത്താശകലമെത്തി. ചെർണോബിൽ ആണവനിലയം തകർന്നിരിക്കുന്നു.  രക്ഷാപ്രവ**ര്*ത്തനം തുടരുകയാണ്. 32 പേര്* മരിച്ചു. സ്വീഡന്റെ  നേതൃത്വത്തിലുള്ള സമ്മ*ർദ്ദം ഫലം കണ്ടു. ഉരുക്കുകോട്ടയുടെ രഹസ്യങ്ങളഴിഞ്ഞു  വീണു. സോവിയറ്റ് യൂണിയന്റെ തന്നെ പതനത്തിലേക്ക് ചെർണോബിൽ കാരണമായെന്ന്  വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നവരുമേറെ.

*കാലം മായ്ക്കാത്ത കണക്കുകൾ*

 		അപകടം നടന്ന് അഞ്ചു വർഷത്തിനുശേഷം അതീവ സുരക്ഷാക്രമീകരണങ്ങളോടെ ആണവനിലയത്തിൽ പരിശോധന നടത്താൻ എത്തിയ വിദഗ്ധ സംഘം




1986 ഏപ്രിൽ 26ന് ജീവൻ പോയത് 32 പേർക്ക്. ഡസനിലധികം ആളുകൾക്ക്  റേഡിയേഷൻ ഏറ്റെന്നും ഔദ്യോഗിക ഭാഷ്യം. ഇപ്പോൾ സ്വതന്ത്രമായ യുക്രൈനിലെ  പ്രിപ്യറ്റ് നദീതീരത്ത് 1970ലാണ് നാല് റിയാക്ടറുകളുള്ള അണുനിലയം  സ്ഥാപിച്ചത്. 1000 മെഗാവാട്ട് വീതമാണ് ശേഷി. ഏപ്രിൽ 25ന് വൈകിട്ട് റിയാക്ടർ  ഫിസിക്സിൽ അവഗാഹമില്ലാത്ത കുറച്ച് എൻജിനിയർമാർ നാലാം റിയാക്ടറിൽ ചില  പരീക്ഷണങ്ങള്*ക്ക് മുതിർന്നു. അത്യാഹിത രക്ഷാമാർഗങ്ങൾ സ്വീകരിക്കാതെയുള്ള  പരീക്ഷണം അർദ്ധരാതിയിലേക്ക് നീണ്ടു. ചെറുകുഴപ്പങ്ങൾ കണ്ടിട്ടും  ഗൗരവത്തിലെടുത്തില്ല. 26ന് പുലർച്ചെ 1.23ന് എല്ലാം കൈവിട്ടു.  യന്ത്രഭാഗങ്ങളുടെ നിയന്ത്രണം നഷ്ടപെട്ടു. മുകളിലെ കോൺക്രീറ്റ് പാളി  ഇളകിത്തെറിച്ച് റിയാക്ടർ പൊട്ടിത്തെറിച്ചു. റേഡിയോ ആക്ടീവായ 50,000 കിലോ  വസ്തുക്കളും ധൂളികളും അന്തരീക്ഷത്തിലേക്ക് കുതിച്ചുപൊങ്ങി.

 		ചെർണോബിലിൽ ജനിതക വൈകല്യത്തോടെ ജനിച്ച പന്നിക്കുഞ്ഞ്. കീവിലെ മ്യൂസിയത്തിൽ നിന്ന്




ഏപ്രിൽ 27ന് പ്രിപ്യറ്റിലെ 50,000 ആളുകളെ ഒഴിപ്പിച്ചു. റിയാക്ടർ  മൂടാനുള്ള ശ്രമങ്ങളുമുണ്ടായി. ചെർണോബിലിന്റെ വടക്കുപടിഞ്ഞാറ് 1300  കിലോമീറ്റർ വരേക്കും റേഡിയേഷൻ എത്തി. അനുവദനീയമായതിലും 40 ശതമാനം  അധികമായിരുന്നിത്. യൂറോപ്പിന്റെ വടക്ക്, കിഴക്ക് ഭാഗങ്ങളിലേക്ക് വീശിയ  കാറ്റ് അവിടെയെല്ലാം ദുരന്തമെത്തിച്ചു. കാടുകളും കൃഷിയിടങ്ങളും മണ്ണും  വെള്ളവും വിഷലിപ്തമായി. രോഗങ്ങൾ സംഹാരതാണ്ഡവമാടി. കാൻസറും റേഡിയേഷൻ അനുബന്ധ  രോഗങ്ങളും തീരാവ്യാധിയായി. സോവിയറ്റ് യൂണിയനിൽ മാത്രം 5000 പേർ  ഇക്കാലത്തിനിടെ മരിച്ചുവീണു. വിവിധ രാജ്യങ്ങളിലെ ലക്ഷക്കണക്കിന് ആളുകൾക്ക്  രോഗത്താൽ വലയുന്നു. ജനിതക വൈകല്യമുള്ള മനുഷ്യകുഞ്ഞുങ്ങളും മൃഗങ്ങളും  പിറന്നു കൊണ്ടേയിരിക്കുന്നു. 2000ത്തിൽ ചെർണോബിലിലെ അവസാന റിയാക്ടറിനും  പൂട്ടുവീണു.

 		അപകടത്തെശേഷം റിയാക്ടർ വൃത്തിയാക്കാൻ  നിയോഗിക്കപ്പെട്ട അനവധി മനുഷ്യരിലൊരാളാണ് Valentin Maslyuk. ആറു മണിക്കൂർ  ഡയാലിസിസ് ചെയ്താണ് ജീവൻ നിലനിറുത്തിയിരുന്നത്. ഉയർന്ന രക്തസമ്മർദം,  ഹൃദയാഘാതം, പ്രമേഹം, അസ്ഥിവേദന, ഉറക്കക്കുറവ് തുടങ്ങി നിരവധി രോഗങ്ങളും  പിടിപെട്ടു




യുഎൻ കണക്കനുസരിച്ച് 40 ലക്ഷം കുട്ടികളടക്കം 90 ലക്ഷം മനുഷ്യരെ  ദുരന്തം ബാധിച്ചു. 10 ലക്ഷം ആളുകൾ കാൻസർ ബാധിതരായി. യുക്രൈനിന് സമീപമുള്ള  ബലാറസിൽ നാലുലക്ഷം ആളുകൾക്ക് വീട് ഉപേക്ഷിക്കേണ്ടി വന്നു. 2000 നഗരങ്ങളും  ഗ്രാമങ്ങളും നശിച്ചു. ബലാറസിലെ പകുതിയോളം കൃഷിഭൂമി ആണവമാലിന്യത്താൽ  ഉപയോഗശൂന്യം. തൈറോയ്ഡ് കാൻസർ 2400 ശതമാനം കൂടി. ജനിതകവൈകല്യങ്ങൾ കൂടിയത്  250 ശതമാനം. ആത്മഹത്യാനിരക്കും കൂടി, 1000 ശതമാനം. അണുനിലയത്തിന്  ചുറ്റുമുള്ള 4200 ചതുരശ്ര കി.മീ പ്രദേശം നിരോധിത മേഖലയായി പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചു.  360 അടി ഉയരവും 850 അടി വീതിയുമുള്ള ആർച്ച് നിർമിച്ച് റിയാക്ടർ മൂടാനുള്ള  ശ്രമം പൂർത്തിയായി വരുന്നു.

*രക്ഷിച്ചത് ആരാണ്*

 		ആണവനിലയത്തിൽ റേഡിയേഷൻ പരിശോധന നടത്തുന്ന ടെക്നീഷ്യൻ




ചെർണോബിലിൽ ചില രക്ഷകരെത്തിയെന്ന് കുറച്ചുപേർ  വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. പൊതുവെ വിനാശങ്ങൾ വിതയ്ക്കുന്ന അന്യഗ്രഹ ജീവികളാണ്  രക്ഷകരായി അവതരിച്ചതത്രെ. മനുഷ്യവംശത്തെ ആകെത്തന്നെ ഉന്മൂലനം ചെയ്യാൻ പോന്ന  അണുനിലയത്തിന്റെ സ്ഫോടനശേഷി ഇത്രയെങ്കിലും കുറച്ചത് അന്യഗ്രഹജീവികളു ടെ  അനുഗ്രഹ ഇടപെടലാണെന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നവർ യുക്രൈനിൽ നിരവധിയാണ്.  ഇവരുടേതെന്ന് വാഹനമെന്ന് കരുതുന്ന ഒന്നിലധികം യുഎഫ്ഒ ദുരന്തസമയത്ത്  കണ്ടിരുന്നെന്നാണ് വാർത്തകൾ. ആറു മണിക്കൂറോളം യുഎഫ്ഒ ചുറ്റിത്തിരിയുന്നത്  കണ്ടെന്ന ദൃക്സാക്ഷിമൊഴിയും വ്യാപകമായി പ്രചരിച്ചു. ഫുക്കുഷിമ  ദുരന്തവേളയിലും കണ്ടത്രെ ദൈവത്തിന്റെ കൈയുമായി ചില യുഎഫ്ഒകളെ.

 		ചെർണോബിലിൽ നിന്നു വിവിധ രാജ്യങ്ങളിലേക്ക് പടർ*ന്ന ദുരന്തത്തിന്റെ വ്യാപ്തി കാണിക്കുന്ന രേഖാചിത്രം




അഹങ്കാരത്തിന്റെ കൊടുമുടിയിൽ പ്രകൃതിയെ മെരുക്കാൻ ശ്രമിക്കുന്ന  മനുഷ്യന് ദൈവം നൽകിയ ചുട്ട മറുപടിയായിരിക്കാം ചെർണോബിൽ. അണുപ്രസരണം പോലുള്ള  ദുരന്ത പ്രതിഭാസങ്ങൾക്ക്, പ്രകൃതിക്ക്, മനുഷ്യരുടെ അധികാരവും  രാജ്യത്തിന്റെ അതിർത്തികളും കടലാസ് രേഖകൾ മാത്രമാണെന്നും ചെർണോബിൽ  ചെവിയിലോതുന്നു.

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## BangaloreaN

*കർണാടകയിലെ കൃഷിയിടത്തില്* കൂറ്റൻ കാൽപ്പാട്; പേടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന നിശ്വാസം; വീട്ടിലൊളിച്ച് ഗ്രാമവാസികൾ!*  

     		           എന്താണ്  കുറച്ചുനാളുകളായി തങ്ങളുടെ ഗ്രാമത്തിൽ സംഭവിക്കുന്നതെന്നറിയാതെ  അന്തംവിട്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ് കർണാടകയിലെ ഗഡഗ് ജില്ലയിലെ ആന്തൂരിലുള്ളവർ.  സ്ത്രീകളും കുട്ടികളും പുറത്തിറങ്ങാൻ പോലും തയാറാകാതെ വീടിനകത്ത്  അടച്ചുപൂട്ടിയിരിക്കുന്നു. മുതിർന്നവർക്ക് ഭയമുണ്ടെങ്കിലും മുഴുവൻ സമയ  പട്രോളിങ്ങിന് പൊലീസും വനപാലകരും ഉള്ളതിനാൽ അൽപം ധൈര്യമുണ്ട്. മാത്രവുമല്ല  ഗ്രാമത്തെ ബാധിച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന പ്രശ്നത്തിന്റെ കാരണക്കാരനെ ഉടൻ  കണ്ടെത്തേണ്ടതുമുണ്ട്. അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഉപജീവനമാർഗമായ കൃഷി പോലും  കഷ്ടത്തിലാകും. 
  ആന്തൂരിലെ ഒരു കൃഷിയിടത്തിൽ കണ്ടെത്തിയ ഭീമൻ കാൽപ്പാടുകളാണ്  നാട്ടുകാരുടെ ഉറക്കം കെടുത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നത്. ഒപ്പം പാതിരാത്രിയിൽ പലരും  പേടിപ്പെടുത്തുന്ന കനത്ത നിശ്വാസങ്ങളും ചുറ്റിൽ നിന്നും കേൾക്കുന്നതായി  പരാതിപ്പെടുന്നു. പക്ഷേ പരിസരത്തെങ്ങും ആരെയും കാണാനുമില്ല. 

   ജൂലൈ ഒൻപതിന് ഞായറാഴ്ച രാവിലെയാണ് ആന്തൂരിലെ കൃഷിയിടങ്ങളിലൊന്നിൽ വമ്പൻ  കാൽപ്പാടുകൾ ആദ്യം പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടുന്നത്. അതിന്റെ തൊട്ടുതലേന്നു രാത്രിയിൽ  പ്രദേശത്തു നിന്ന് അസാധാരണമാം വിധം നായ്ക്കളുടെ കുര കേട്ടിരുന്നു. ഒപ്പം  കിതപ്പുശബ്ദവും. ഈ ഭീതിയിൽ നിൽക്കുമ്പോഴാണ് പിറ്റേന്ന് അസാധാരണമായ  കാൽപ്പാടുകൾ പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടുന്നത്. അതും നാലുകിലോമീറ്ററോളം നീളത്തിൽ  തൊട്ടടുത്ത ഗ്രാമം വരെയെത്തിയിരുന്നു. ഒരടിയോളം വീതിയും ആറ് ഇഞ്ചോളം  ആഴത്തിലുമായിരുന്നു കൃഷിയിടത്തിലെ പാടുകൾ. 

   ഉടൻ തന്നെ ഇക്കാര്യം വനപാലകരെ വിളിച്ചറിയിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. ഇതിനോടകം  സംഭവത്തെക്കുറിച്ച് കേട്ടറിഞ്ഞ് ഒട്ടേറെപ്പേർ വന്നതിനാൽ അടയാളങ്ങളിലേറെയും  നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടിരുന്നു. പക്ഷേ നിലമുഴുതിട്ടതു പോലെയുള്ള കാഴ്ച വനപാലകർക്കും  പൊലീസിനും മുന്നിൽ ചോദ്യചിഹ്നമായി കിടന്നു. കാട്ടുപന്നി കുഴിച്ചതാകാമെന്നും  അല്ലെങ്കിൽ പരുക്കേറ്റ കന്നുകാലികൾ നടന്നപ്പോൾ ഉണ്ടായതാകാമെന്നുമായിരുന്നു  അധികൃതരുടെ നിഗമനം. എന്നാൽ അതിന് യാതൊരു സാധ്യതയുമില്ലെന്ന് ഗ്രാമവാസികൾ  പറയുന്നു. 

   നേരത്തേ പലപ്പോഴും കണ്ടിട്ടുള്ളതിൽ നിന്നു തികച്ചും വ്യത്യസ്തമാണ്  ഇത്തവണത്തെ അടയാളങ്ങൾ. മാത്രവുമല്ല കാട്ടുപന്നികളുണ്ടാക്കുന്ന തരം കുഴികൾ  ഗ്രാമീണർക്ക് പരിചിതവുമാണ്. മനുഷ്യനെക്കൊണ്ട് അസാധ്യമാണ് അതെന്നും  ഗ്രാമവാസികൾ ഉറപ്പു പറയുന്നു. ഏതോ ഭീമൻ മൃഗം നടന്നതിനു സമാനമാണ് ആ  കാലടികൾ. 

   അതിനിടെയാണ് ആന്തൂരിലെ കൃഷിയിടത്തിൽ അന്യഗ്രഹജീവികളിറങ്ങിയെന്ന പേരിൽ  പ്രചാരണമുണ്ടായത്. അതോടെ ഭയം ഇരട്ടിയായി. പേടി മാറ്റാനായി പൊലീസിന് രാത്രി  പട്രോളിങ് ശക്തമാക്കേണ്ടി വന്നു. അസ്വാഭാവികമായതൊന്നും ആദ്യദിവസങ്ങളിൽ  കണ്ടില്ല. പക്ഷേ ജൂലൈ 12ന് ഒരു സർക്കാർ ബസ് ഡ്രൈവർ തനിക്കുണ്ടായ അനുഭവം  പൊലീസിനോട് പങ്കുവച്ചു. രാത്രി എട്ടുമണിയോടെ ആന്തൂരിനടുത്തു വച്ച് ബസിനു  കുറുകെ ഒരു വെളുത്തരൂപം ചാടിച്ചാടി കടന്നുപോയെന്നായിരുന്നു അത്. 78  അടിയോളം ഉയരമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു അതിന്. ഒപ്പം വലിയ കാലുകളും കൈകളും. ബസ് നിർത്തി  പരിശോധിക്കാമെന്ന് യാത്രക്കാരോട് പറഞ്ഞെങ്കിലും ഭയചകിതരായ അവർ  വണ്ടിയെടുക്കാനാണ് നിർദേശിച്ചത്. എങ്കിലും വഴിയിൽ കണ്ട നാട്ടുകാരോടും  പട്രോളിങ് സംഘത്തോടും ഡ്രൈവർ ഇക്കാര്യം പറഞ്ഞു. ട്രിപ് കഴിഞ്ഞ് തിരികെ  വരുമ്പോൾ നേരത്തേ ആ വെളുത്ത രൂപത്തെ കണ്ട സ്ഥലത്ത് നാട്ടുകാരെല്ലാവരും  ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. 

   ഏകദേശം 100 പുതിയ കാൽപ്പാടുകളാണ് ആ പ്രദേശത്ത് അവർ കണ്ടെത്തിയിരുന്നത്.  ഓരോ കാല്*പ്പാടും തമ്മിൽ അഞ്ച് അടിയോളം വ്യത്യാസവുമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.  ആന്തൂരിലെ കൃഷിയിടത്തിൽ കണ്ടതിൽ നിന്നു തികച്ചും വിഭിന്നമായിരുന്നു പുതിയ  കാൽപ്പാടുകൾ. ഇതിന്റെയെല്ലാം ചിത്രങ്ങൾ പകർത്തി ഡെറാഡൂണിലെ വൈൽഡ് ലൈഫ്  ഇൻസ്റ്റിറ്റ്യൂട്ടിലേക്ക് അയച്ചുകൊടുക്കാനിരിക്കുകയാണ് വനപാലകർ. അവിടെ  നിന്നുള്ള പരിശോധനയിൽ ഏതുതരം ജീവിയുടെ കാൽപ്പാടുകളാണെന്ന് വ്യക്തമാകും. 

 

അതേസമയം, നാട്ടുകാരെ പറ്റിക്കാൻ ആരെങ്കിലും ഒപ്പിക്കുന്ന തമാശയാണോ  ഇതെന്നും പൊലീസ് അന്വേഷിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. എന്തായാലും അജ്ഞാതമായ ചില അടയാളങ്ങൾ  കാരണം ഒരു ഗ്രാമത്തിന്റെയും പൊലീസിന്റെയും തന്നെ ഉറക്കം  നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്. ഇനി വൈൽഡ് ലൈഫ് ഇൻസ്റ്റിറ്റ്യൂട്ടിലെ റിപ്പോർട്ട്  വരണം അൽപമെങ്കിലും ആശ്വാസം ലഭിക്കണമെങ്കിൽ. അവർക്കും  കണ്ടെത്താനായില്ലെങ്കിൽ അന്യഗ്രഹജീവി തിയറി പിന്നെയും ശക്തമാകുമെന്നത്  ഉറപ്പായ കാര്യം.

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

:Scared:   :Scared:   :Ho:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

Some one is with me ...

----------


## kandahassan

I can feel some ones presence in my room

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

https://www.facebook.com/nethulakshm...1486369770655/

കുന്നംകുളം ഭാഗത്തുള്ള ഒരു വീട്ടിന്റെ CCTV യിൽ പതിഞ്ഞ ദൃശ്യം 
 @BangaloreaN @kallan pavithran @ALEXI @Akhil krishnan @mayavi @Saathan @sachin @Kenny @baadshahmian  @bilal john @ballu @sankar1992 @jeeva @Oruvan1 @anupkerb1@moovybuf @wideeyes

----------


## Oruvan1

Kallan thanne...

----------


## kandahassan

> Kallan thanne...


but ningal pullude pokkam kando ?

----------


## Oruvan1

> but ningal pullude pokkam kando ?


Yh nalla height undd
and handil entho und

and looks very skinny

----------


## sankar1992

poikkalil nadakkunna pole und avante nadatham....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> *poikkali*l nadakkunna pole und avante nadatham....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


enthu thonunnu ??? 

ithrayum pokkam okke kaanumo ?

----------


## sankar1992

> enthu thonunnu ??? 
> 
> ithrayum pokkam okke kaanumo ?


kaanan saadhyatha und... avante kayyil irikkunna saadhanam enthano entho ??

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> enthu thonunnu ??? 
> 
> ithrayum pokkam okke kaanumo ?


Thalayil enthellum vechathanekillo

----------


## wideeyes

> https://www.facebook.com/nethulakshm...1486369770655/
> 
> കുന്നംകുളം ഭാഗത്തുള്ള ഒരു വീട്ടിന്റെ CCTV യിൽ പതിഞ്ഞ ദൃശ്യം 
>  @BangaloreaN @kallan pavithran @ALEXI @Akhil krishnan @mayavi @Saathan @sachin @Kenny @baadshahmian  @bilal john @ballu @sankar1992 @jeeva @Oruvan1 @anupkerb1@moovybuf @wideeyes


സാധാരണ പൊക്കമുള്ള ഒരാൾ  അത് വഴി നടന്നാൽ എങ്ങനിരിക്കും എന്ന് കൂടി ഒന്ന് നോക്കണം. ചിലപ്പോൾ കാമറ പൊസിഷൻ ടോപ് വ്യൂ ആയതു കൊണ്ട് പൊക്കം  തോന്നുന്നതും ആവാം 
പോസ്റ്റും വേലിയുമൊക്കെ വച്ച് ആനുപാതികമായി നോക്കുമ്പോൾ അങ്ങനെ തോന്നുന്നു...

----------


## firecrown

kallu chethukaran (toddy tapper) alle?

----------


## kandahassan

*മനുഷ്യ രൂപമാണോ; അല്ല, മൃഗമാണോ, അല്ല: പേടിച്ചുറങ്ങാതെ കുന്നംകുളം*

----------


## kandahassan

ഒടിയൻ ആണെന്ന് കേള്കുന്നല്ലോ

----------


## Saathan

Pidikkan pattunnu thonnanilla...

----------


## kandahassan

> Pidikkan pattunnu thonnanilla...


ithuvare pidichitilla

----------


## Akhil krishnan

ithe pole kozhikodeilum undallo..avane pidichu.. 🤣🤣




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

രാത്രിയിൽ നിലവിളി; തലയില്ലാത്ത മനുഷ്യൻ നടക്കുന്നു: നിഗൂഡതകൾ നിറഞ്ഞ ലോഥിയൻ സെമിത്തേരി...

Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/trave...ery-delhi.html

----------

